# Kelsey's Set Restaurant ✔



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome To Kelsey's; 

RESTAURANT SET SHOP

How May Our Waiters Serve You?

*Things I Do In This Shop: *

- Sigs
- Avatars
- Profile Pictures
- Sets

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Examples:*











---------------------------------------------------------------------

*RULES:*

● _ALWAYS_ Credit My Work When Being Used
● Only People With Over *50 Posts* May Request Here
● Do Not Use On Other Forums Without My Permission
● *TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE WHEN REQUESTING*
● If The Stock Isnt High Quality, It Will Be Rejected
● No Spamming/Flaming/Complaining

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*REQUESTING SKELETON:*

*Request* - set, ava, sig,
*Stock *- under spoilertag/link 
*Size* - junior, senior,
*Borders* - no border, dotted, solid, rounded etc.
*Text* - "Insert Text Here"

Thank You & Happy Requesting ❤

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

HEY! JUST WANT AN AVATAR?

If so, then please fill out this separate form below;

*Ava Size:
Stock:
Border:* [Dotted/Rounded/etc]
*Style:* [Simple/Fussed]
*Effects: *[Flowers/No Flowers/other]

*EXAMPLES;*







*NOT ACCEPTING WORKERS.*​


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2010)

Shota-sama :33

I want an avatar 


150x150 none or with dotted borders

sankyuu <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

Mai said:


> Shota-sama :33
> 
> I want an avatar
> 
> ...



Coming right up Mai <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

*MAI:*​


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *MAI:*​



thank you Kel <3333

will rep after 24 hour


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Rubi (Jun 23, 2010)

Too good to be true :33

Set please.



borders: whatever you like
effects: not too girly
text: "Japan >>>>> America".... Lol just kidding "Get ready... In this war only one will survive and without a doubt, it will be [bigger] Japan - Honda Kiki

thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Too good to be true :33
> 
> Set please.
> 
> ...



Okay Dani


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

*VISCARIA*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jun 23, 2010)

Why do you have to be so amazing?!

I love it pek. But I hate you . But my love for it is stronger ...... Fine! My hate for you is weaker than an ant but don't fucking bring it up ;__;

thank you Kelsey pek. Simple yet awesome. I love it! And the blood really turns me on sets the mood . Thank you! Rep and cred.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 23, 2010)

please :33
150x150
Dotted or whatever you want.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Why do you have to be so amazing?!
> 
> I love it pek. But I hate you . But my love for it is stronger ...... Fine! My hate for you is weaker than an ant but don't fucking bring it up ;__;
> 
> thank you Kelsey pek. Simple yet awesome. I love it! And the blood really turns me on sets the mood . Thank you! Rep and cred.



Oh Dani, you do make me laugh .
I'm glad you like it, personally I like how the blood turned out aswell since thats the first time I've really used those brushes . <333



Sunako said:


> please :33
> 150x150
> Dotted or whatever you want.



Love the stock . Coming right up~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

*SUNAKO*


Also Welcome *AGGRESSOR* To The Shop Workers  
Examples Will Be Added, Please Check It Out.​


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever looks good ^^
Text - Avi: Angel
Sig: Happy Canada Day


THANKS KELSEY!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Size - senior
> Borders - whatever looks good ^^
> ...



Angel .

Oki dokes, will work on it now


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

I should do any gif requests


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

*DARKANGELCEL:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *DARKANGELCEL:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG THANKS KELSEY *_*
YOU SURE ARE FAST!!! XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2010)

Im glad you like it Angel pek.
Its because I got fuck all else to do to be honest .


Welcome *MORPHINE *To The Workers!
Please Check Out Her Examples.
*~ EXCEPTING NO MORE WORKERS~*


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Also Welcome *AGGRESSOR* To The Shop Workers
> Examples Will Be Added, Please Check It Out.[/center]



Thanks Kelsey, also what is the threads request list format?

Someone request already!


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck with everything, Kelsey. It looks great so far 

I like to make my own sets and such, but I'll try you out if you don't mind 

Set

Stock: 

Senior

Border: Rounded and dotted

Other: Ava with focus on his face, no text. On the sig, can you please put "Happy Birthday, Jason!" ?

Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 23, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Good luck with everything, Kelsey. It looks great so far
> 
> I like to make my own sets and such, but I'll try you out if you don't mind
> 
> ...



Taking rounded and dotted might make it a little blury but I will see how it comes out. You should have it by tonight.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Taking rounded and dotted might make it a little blury but I will see how it comes out. You should have it by tonight.



One or the other is fine, I really don't mind as long as it's snazzy. 

Out of curiosity... What programs do you use? This goes to everyone.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Thanks Kelsey, also what is the threads request list format?
> 
> Someone request already!



You mean like the Housekeeping or?

Come by any time Frut


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

Kels, do you guys do random request? You know requests without a stock?


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2010)

*Frut*

*Spoiler*: __ 








The stock wasn't that of a high quality but I tried my best, hope you like it :>

Rep & Cred and I use photoshop 

@Kelsey: Yeah house keeping I mean


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

You cant request for another two days Dani but I guess we can, depending what you're looking for .

Aggressor@ Well I'll wait until we get more requests and I'll show you .


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

I know. I was just asking . Thanks Kelsey :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Come by any time Frut



Frut is pleased. 

I will again when I need a new set to replace the birthday set. After all, his birthday is over. 



Aggressor said:


> *Frut*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




It's okay, you worked your magic, don't worry

I love the effects you used. I will definitely come back. 

By the way, I got 24'd, so I'll rep you in a few hours. Sorry. 



This shop is a great success!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Frut pek


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Frut is pleased.
> 
> I will again when I need a new set to replace the birthday set. After all, his birthday is over.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you liked it , but the edges went all un-transparent for some reason  Thanks I look foward to see you coming back 

*EDIT-* Just saw it sometimes when you save it make sure it is saved as a PNG file okay


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

Now we just need more people to request .


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

Turning your request limit to 1 hour is the only way.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Dani .
I might let you request because we have no one else


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I'm glad you liked it , but the edges went all un-transparent for some reason  Thanks I look foward to see you coming back
> 
> *EDIT-* Just saw it sometimes when you save it make sure it is saved as a PNG file okay



That's all right, I fixed it. Thanks for the tip. 




Kelsey♥ said:


> Now we just need more people to request .




I'll be bach


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Awesome .


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh Dani .
> I might let you request because we have no one else



Just admit that you love me .

Really?  then I demand a kuroshitsuji set .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

SIG AWF >:I

Ciel & Seba?


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

Forgive me your shotahighness ;___;

yaoi plox yup :I or ciel only. You decide .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

*VISCARIA*
(I got the stocks out of my own little folder~)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jun 24, 2010)

thank  you  KELSEY  I  take  it  back!  I  fucking  LOVEYOU 

rep and cred! it's so damn amazing. Thanks a fucking bunch Kelsey  sorry for the trouble. I get addicted +?+


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm glad you like it so much .


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 24, 2010)

Two avas please 





Do your thing, princess


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 24, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Two avas please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do the avatars


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 24, 2010)

set please :33 
senior sig rounded and ava dotted 
do anything else if you want


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2010)

Omg, set request!!! 
Junior size :33
SuuuuuuuuJuuuuuuuuu pek


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Two avas please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 









Second image was low quality so I couldn't do much with it, next time provide better stock next time. Never the less I still completed the request.

Rep and Cred, thanks :>


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2010)

Taking Stella, will do tonight~


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Stella Louisser [3] Morphine
- Alexandra [3] Anyone 

*Trans*

I made up a house keeping template for now Kelsey, as we kinda need it. Change it do whatever you wat to it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Aggressor <33, I'll take Alex :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

*ALEXANDRA*


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Stella Louisser [3] Morphine


*Trans*


Thanks Kels , BTW I love your current avatar. Someone request already


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Aggressor .
You should see my sig .


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Stella Louisser_ 



;



*
rep&cred~*
​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ALEXANDRA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank youuu pek

rep and cred


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Anjo (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey there my lovely Kelsey.
I would LOVE to have and be HONORED to have a set made by you <3

Sig, NONsenior avatar (doted plz<3), and any thing you want to throw in ;3


I will rep+


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Will do Amber dear .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

*AMBER*

*Spoiler*: __ 






 

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*


*Trans*​


----------



## Anjo (Jun 25, 2010)

i repped you for the Avatar you have, I hope that works now too.


pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats fine pek.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jun 25, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stella Louisser_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I love it thanks gloria pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you come again .


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2010)

kelsey 
can i get a senior sig transparency of , with a non-trans avatar (effects & border are up to you) of the girl on the right?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

avatar

dotted white borders

senior size



with sweet effects


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*
- itsmylife [4] Anyone


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Damaris [4] Kelsey


*Trans*​
I'll take itsmylife.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

i just want an avatar.....


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i just want an avatar.....



No problem , it has been adjusted. Also was it both characters in the avatar or what?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

both characters :33

and thanks XD

but dont make it dark keep it light and colorful :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> both characters :33
> 
> and thanks XD
> 
> but dont make it dark keep it light and colorful :33



I usually do light and colourful avatars and sigs, but teh stock I have gotten recently suit more of a dark display.



*Rep & Cred*

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Damaris [4] Kelsey


*Trans*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

wow its nice 

thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 26, 2010)

Damaris said:


> kelsey
> can i get a senior sig transparency of , with a non-trans avatar (effects & border are up to you) of the girl on the right?



I cant see the stock Damaris .


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 26, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> wow its nice
> 
> thanks :33



I'm glad you like it , please come back


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 26, 2010)

for Aggressor,bec. i saw that u have manga examples 

Stocks: 

Sig. 
the top center
Av. the same page but the down right 

Sig. 
Top center and the big down right

Full set. with the middle top 

Full set. the top middle 

Sig. the middle down 

i know is a big order but don't rush.. i'll wait but i want something special,add some cool effects and colors,i like to look to all like a badass.10ks in advance  (when i mean Full set that is av.+ sig to remind if u confused yourself ;d )


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 26, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*
- RockpiRate [4] Aggressor


*Sets*
- Damaris [4] Kelsey
- RockpiRate [4] Aggressor


*Trans*
​
Bec? Anyway I don't mind doing that big order, you should get it soon : 3.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I cant see the stock Damaris .



 :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Will get it done tomorrow <:


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect                        .

Edit; can I just give credit to you in my album ?


----------



## Rosie (Jun 26, 2010)

Request for whoever

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - dotted
Text - "Lust is easier to express than love"

Make it hottttt 

Please and thank you


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 26, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*
- RockpiRate [4] Aggressor


*Sets*
- Damaris [4] Kelsey
- RockpiRate [4] Aggressor
- Rose Red Belle [5] Anyone


*Trans*
​


Fujioka said:


> Perfect                        .
> 
> Edit; can I just give credit to you in my album ?



No problem


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2010)

IM TAKING ROSE'S .

Can Aggressor so Damaris please since I cant do Trans's?


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> IM TAKING ROSE'S .
> 
> Can Aggressor so Damaris please since I cant do Trans's?



No problem Kelsey 



*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 




*Signature 1*


*Signature 2*


*Set 1*




*Set 2*






*Rep and Cred*

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Damaris [4] Aggressor
- Rose Red Belle [5] Kelsey


*Trans*
​


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 









I wasn't sure what border you wanted or if you wanted curved/rounded so I did the border that would suit best in my opinion, anyway please let me know if you'd like it changed

*Rep and Cred*

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
- Rose Red Belle [5] Kelsey


*Trans*
​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2010)

shit I wanted to do a trans  okay so next one coming up I want


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2010)

ROSE RED BELL


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 27, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets* 


*Trans*
​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't think we need housekeeping posts when we have no requests


----------



## Rosie (Jun 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ROSE RED BELL
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OMG AMAZING 

Thanks!

Ehh I'm at the 24 hour limit  Will rep when I can


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay Rose ^^.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, it's perfect ! 
repped, will credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you come again 

Sig off please Dama <3


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 27, 2010)

Someone fucking request!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

can i work here kelsy im good with sets and transparency :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry Kaze, only two workers in the shop.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2010)

meh thats alright 

ok well i have a request for you Kelsey 

make it cute but sexy :33

focus on Germany :33 for the avy

on sig have " even though your a pain i still love you " 




borders: dotted with white borders 

senior size


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

I just noticed your itsmylife right? .

Also will do request now~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2010)

cute :33

yeah its me xD

like the new name :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2010)

Very pretty new name :33.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 30, 2010)

Can i request a random lady gaga set? :33
No borders for the avvie do what you want with the sig and please don't make it look to girly
thank you


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 30, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Can i request a random lady gaga set? :33
> No borders for the avvie do what you want with the sig and please don't make it look to girly
> thank you



Taking, will be completed soon ~


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 30, 2010)

Requesting Kels 



I want an avatar of  please, do whatever you want with it but if it could match my  that would be helpful


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

I cant see your Stocks Quincy .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

This is begging to be made into a set... *spoilers for chapter 500*

Request type: Set



Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever looks good
Text: "Breaking hearts since birth"
Additional info: I only want Sasuke in the set.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 1, 2010)

Kelsey or Morphine, due to school I am unable to complete Viscaria if one of you two could take over it would be appreciated


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll let Morphine take Visc's.

@Vampire, your stock might be a little too small to really work on


----------



## Shota (Jul 1, 2010)

can I take a request? :33

Request: signature
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Can you make it transparent? I'll do the avatar myself.
Thank you! <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
Viscaria - Mophine
Quincy James - Kelsey (Once stock is sorted)

*Trans*
Sync - Higawa


*NEW WORKER: HIGAWA.*​


----------



## Higawa (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 



 ; 




_*rep&cred~


*_


----------



## Rubi (Jul 1, 2010)

awesome... another awesome lady gaga set from you! thank you. fast too pek

inb4vm thanks again love it!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Can we spoiler tag Work please guyys.


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 1, 2010)

Haaai Kelsey 
Request - set please
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - None please.
Text - Sig - "Pink"  Ava - Sakura
Worker: Kelsey 
Additional Info - Alright, could the theme please be Pink 
Preferably tinted Pink then with some pink brushes or what ever you do to make it look cool.  Thats the sig, for the ava, the text is different (refer to above please) and just the face of Sakura please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
Quincy James - Kelsey (Once stock is sorted)
NarutoTheGreat - Kelsey

*Trans* ​


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 1, 2010)

Request for Kelsey :33

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Text - "No matter what happen I will always love you"

--

Request - ava
Stock -


----------



## Shota (Jul 1, 2010)

That was quick xD
Thanks~

*+rep


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Sig off please Yume :33, also will take~

*NARUTOTHEGREAT


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*
*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
Quincy James - Kelsey (Once stock is sorted)
Sakura Yume - Kelsey

*Trans* ​


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sig off please Yume :33, also will take~
> 
> *NARUTOTHEGREAT
> 
> ...


Omg thats perfect! Thanks Kelsey  +reps


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Sig off please NTG, and no problem <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

*SAKURAYUME


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank You Kelsey! It's beautiful! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Im glad you like


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 1, 2010)

Any better?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, the stocks a bit on the LQ side but I can try .


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

*QUINCY JAMES:

*​


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 1, 2010)

omg they're so beautiful thank you pek

Dammit I can't rep you yet though


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont forget to Rep & Cred~ <3


----------



## Evolet (Jul 1, 2010)

*Request* - set
*Stock* - 
*Size *- junior
*Borders* - No border. 
*Text* - Sig- "Like Fireworks"
*Worker-* Kelsey
*Additionaly*- Just make it look a bit more spacey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Sig off please and will do~


----------



## Evolet (Jul 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sig off please and will do~



Done and thanks. 

EDIT: .


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

sig off in this post too


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

*@Kelsey:* I don't know if I can find it any bigger... 

Is this a little better? 


Or would the panel help?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm, I can try Vampire but Im sorry if it doesnt turn out very well ><


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2010)

*VAMPIRE PRINCESS*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*EVOLET*
The Stock was very LQ so I couldnt do a lot with it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

request kelsey

kelsey i know you dont like straight parings but  
set

avy on chibi Romano with Belgium 

on sig "your not that little boy anymore " 

use both parts for the sig 

cute effects

stock


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2010)

WRY IS THERE HET IN MY SHOP .











Not Reaaallllyy .
Will do~


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 2, 2010)

senior set please  
anything will do <3

text: "Nightmare" on sig and "Devil" on ava 

Morphine or Kelsey can do this


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *VAMPIRE PRINCESS*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It looks perfect! You're amazing, Kelsey! 

Mod said I have to wait three days to wear it though.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 2, 2010)

I am able to take request again Kels


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 2, 2010)

do you think you can take mine?


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 3, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> do you think you can take mine?



Yes definetely love the stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome back again Aggressor .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  









Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Kelsey :3

*Stella Lousser*


*Spoiler*: __ 








 
*Rep&Cred*

The stock wasn't great, but I tried hope you like it 
​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

OMG soooo cute XD 

wearing the sig now xD


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad you like it <33


----------



## RockpiRate (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's see how god is this shop,hmm 
something like a shoot me rite in my heart and to say : "lol that is awesome" surprise me! add text..effect everything u got there to shock me by the beauty of your art. 

Set. 

*Stock :*


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jul 3, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Thanks Kelsey :3
> 
> *Stella Lousser*​
> 
> ...




sorry about that I tried getting a HQ one 
thanks for trying I love it <3​


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 3, 2010)

I just can't wait to get a new set
and i finally pick a pic though it took me a while to choose from many cute one
yet i guess i go simple
I want a Senior set
Stock

Avy:I want Sebastian face as the avy
Sig: It should have a nice border
either way i just want a set since the new season is out
and i know Kelsey does a lovely job


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

shit they both look so  in that stock

Will do


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Let's see how god is this shop,hmm
> something like a shoot me rite in my heart and to say : "lol that is awesome" surprise me! add text..effect everything u got there to shock me by the beauty of your art.
> 
> Set.
> ...



Could you fill it out in the Request Skeleton please so I can understand what you want easier, thanks.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jul 3, 2010)

really sry ^^ 

Request - set
Size -  senior

Av. - 150x150 and 150x250 

Borders -  square black 
Text - "21st century breakdown
I was once lost but never was found
I think I am losing what's left of my mind
To the 20th century deadline."
Worker: Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks that makes it easier, will do (:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2010)

*ROCKPIRATE


Spoiler:  








SAPPHIRENINJA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Shanoa (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SAPPHIRENINJA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks for the lovely sets 
rep and credit of course


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Sapphire, come again <3


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello sexy. I'd like a senior set, but I won't be able to pick it up from the 7th-10th, I'll request later if that's a problem. An embellishment - as you like - just nothing too glitzy, pink, or revolutionary. Preferably no 'panels of emphasis' (lol don't know what to call them) unless you think it's to good to pass.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats no problem izzy, any specific border you want or anything?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2010)

*Set*


Just a transparency of Guy Gardner, the guy in the picture, without black/space background. Dotted border. If you can, clean up the picture a little.

I want the avatar to be of Guy's face though.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 4, 2010)

Kels.  I need a set for this. Because Germany + WC victories = orgasmic. 
Do whatever you'd like with it. :3
150 x 150 Avatar
No specific borders or anything, just have fun. <3


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 4, 2010)

*~Housekeeping~*

*Avas*


*Sigs*


*Sets*
Soldier [9] Kelsey
Izzyisozaki [9] Kelsey


*Trans*

​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh shit, kay Soldier .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2010)

requesting kelsey 

work you magic xD

make it smexy too....could you do reflection effects please



on sig " hiding from the world"


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thats no problem izzy, any specific border you want or anything?



:33

I guess I like rounded or dotted borders.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay Kaze <3 (Are reflections like... Double the picture faded in the background?)

No problem, will do now Izzo <:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2010)

*IZZYISOZAKI

Spoiler:  








SOLDIER

Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Okay Kaze <3 (Are reflections like... Double the picture faded in the background?)
> 
> No problem, will do now Izzo <:



yup thats is thanks kel


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *IZZYISOZAKI
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2010)

I dont actually know how to do those Kaze but I'm sure its easy, I'll play around with it and find out 

no problem Izzy


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Kazehana Im real sorry but I cant work out the reflection thing without making it real ugly


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 6, 2010)

Soup.



If you could give me a signature of the first 5(Not including the two standing next to The Don - in fact, please cut them out) people on that list, and an avatar of The Don(Ronald McDonald without the two standing next to him.)


I have but a few essential requirements, which I hope you can manage.

Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have got this~

Signature off, thanks.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 6, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I have got this~
> 
> Signature off, thanks.




Thanks, man. I look forward to it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Kazehana Im real sorry but I cant work out the reflection thing without making it real ugly



thats ok just do your magic XD

its ok XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay :33         .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2010)

*KAZEHANA*


*Spoiler*: __ 






 

*Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

ohhh i love it 

rep will swear soon


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you like it <3


----------



## Higawa (Jul 6, 2010)

Im doing the trans


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Good-o Boy-o .


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucian Lachance_ 











*Rep &Cred*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 8, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucian Lachance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks babe <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2010)

Come on requests~


----------



## Motive (Jul 8, 2010)

Request - Set

Size - Junior
Borders - Whatever looks best 
Text - Mara Jade


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm stock looks a little LQ but I'll see what I can do~


----------



## Motive (Jul 8, 2010)

If you can't work woith it just let me know and I'll get a new stock. ;D


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll start work on it tomorrow :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2010)

*CRYINGEYES


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2010)

come oon we need requests >.>


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn straight.
Come on Bitches .


----------



## Motive (Jul 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *CRYINGEYES
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It looks so awesome! pek
Thank you! :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad you like :33.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 9, 2010)

Kelsey!  Long time no speaky yaoi queen! 

May I request a set please? :33

This pic: 

I think it's too big so if you can shrink it to Junior size I'll send you a super hot yaoi pic.  Effects don't matter to me. Round borders and text saying "Caught myself a pretty boy". Avie's don't matter either, just round borders.

Thanks in advance! I'll rep and give credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2010)

Will take Vio, Yaoi


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2010)

*VIONI


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Set Request for Kelsey
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Text: "Thank you for being you"

Make it cute~ 

Thanks and take your time.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *VIONI
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I love it! Thanks so much Kelsey!  I'll leave you a nice yaoi pic in a PM. 

+Reps and Cred!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2010)

Will do Rose~

Glad you like Vio 

8000th posts C:


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2010)

requesting kelsey 

take your time ok

set 

stock


effects cute and colorful

what ever fits for border

on sig "know we could take on the world; just you and me girl with" in small size text

 "Nothing but love" in medium size text "

thanks


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 11, 2010)

You have more work to do here *Kels* . The first time I request something therefore forgive me if I make any mistakes, okay? 

*Request*: Set
*Stock*:
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Whatever you think perfect 
*Text*: "Akatsuki Hina Matsuri" or something nice you can come up with 
*Worker*: You


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmm the stock might be a little hard to work with Mura but I'll try my best (:

Also will work on yours Kaze~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2010)

*ROSE RED BELLE


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~ *​


----------



## Higawa (Jul 11, 2010)

*Bluebeard​*
Ava choose from 





Sig


----------



## Rosie (Jul 11, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ROSE RED BELLE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


It looks just like I imagined it! Thanks! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad you like Rose pek.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 12, 2010)

SweetMura said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: Senior
> *Border*: Whatever you think perfect
> ...



I just wanted to ask, who do you want the Ava of? <:

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I just wanted to ask, who do you want the Ava of? <:
> 
> *KAZEHANA
> 
> ...



hmmm some dots r missing otherwise i love it


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry that was due to layering .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

dont worry i get the same problem sometimes xD


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah XD 
come back soon~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2010)

*SWEETMURA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> Hmm the stock might be a little hard to work with Mura but I'll try my best (:
> 
> Also will work on yours Kaze~


Sorry for trouble you dear .



			
				Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> *SWEETMURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's so cute . I love it pek but can you change the avatar for me . Sorry I didn't drop by when you asked me the question :sweat. I wanted *Deidara-hime* or *Sasori-ouji* instead, can you change it now?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats fine Mura, I'll just change it later on since I'm going out now but no problem at all (:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

Here you go Mura~ ​
​


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> *SWEETMURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks dear ! I really like them . Wait till next time, ne?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha yeah  Glad you like <3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2010)

Effects up to ya, ava of Kotone/Lyra (Girl with hat) and one of Ethan (Boy around waist) 150x150 and 150x200 for both.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

Will do Heather~

*THIS IS THE LAST REQUEST I WILL BE TAKING.
I WONT BE DOING ANYMORE REQUESTS UNTIL NEXT SUNDAY*​


----------



## Higawa (Jul 14, 2010)

I will take them instead :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

*FUJIOKA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2010)

How come you're soooo awesome T^T


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

Im not that good


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Will do Heather~
> 
> *THIS IS THE LAST REQUEST I WILL BE TAKING.
> I WONT BE DOING ANYMORE REQUESTS UNTIL NEXT SUNDAY*​



will be taken care of. reporting for duty


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Glori & Patto~


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 14, 2010)

Me too :3
So some people need to request!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 15, 2010)

Sankyuu Aggressor .


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

could you make this into a transparent sig?


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

^Taking this


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Is that okay?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Is that okay?



oh yep, thank you! that was fast!


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola I'd like to make a request please 

Request: Set


Border: None
Text: None
Detail: Add whatever effects that you think will look good - I don't mind!
Worker: Anyone - I don't mind who does it.

Thankyou to whoever does it


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

^Will take that one aswell then


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 15, 2010)

Higawa said:


> ^Will take that one aswell then



Ta very much ma dear


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 16, 2010)

Sig off Patrick


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 16, 2010)

For kels only;

Do your thing, princess. Same as last request. Although avas of Red and Lyra and Ethan.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm on holiday so I won't be doing it until next Saturday most likely .


----------



## Higawa (Jul 17, 2010)

@Rozzalina





Rep pls
and cred for the shop

@Fuji  Agr., Morphi and me do all the requests till next week.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

So you might have to either wait or let someone else do it Heather


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

I already know that  I'mma wait since I still have gloglo's set to wear


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

fuck yeah you do


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

And I'mma wear it like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Oki dokes Heather.
Depending how much time I have tonight I might actually be able to do it since I bought my laptop with me ;D


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 17, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @Rozzalina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou so much  Don't worry will do


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you come again .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 17, 2010)

*FUJIOKA

Next time Heather I'm giving you a limit of 3 ava's to you're sets. Doing 150x200 are pains in the ass when you dont even have/use it on this forum.


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred.*​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay and thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem   .


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 18, 2010)

> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Kelsey again



                      .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 18, 2010)

It's okay I can wait.


----------



## Motive (Jul 19, 2010)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - Dotted
*Text* - Tenel Ka


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 19, 2010)

xXxcryingeyesxXx said:


> *Request* - Set
> *Stock* -
> *Size* - Junior
> *Border* - Dotted
> *Text* - Tenel Ka



Got this //


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

Need more requests >:


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 19, 2010)

^ I know right Kelsey 


*Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_ 









The stock wasn't very high quality so there wasn't much I could do, dotted borders didn't look very nice so I went with a more unique border


----------



## Motive (Jul 19, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> ^ I know right Kelsey
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_
> ...



It looks so pretty. pek
Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for your custom, come again .


----------



## Мoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders -Any
Worker: Kelsey, or anyone for that matter.

Sorry for the late edit, but if you can add a fading design, like damask or paisley to the right, that would be perfect. if it isn't possible, then forget it, im cool with anything =) thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmm with it being black and white it might be hard to work with but I can give it a go ~


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 22, 2010)

Request for Kelsey (I can wait)

Request - set
Stock -


Size - Senior
Text - "Ich Liebe Dich"
--

Request - ava
Stock -


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course Yume .


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 22, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - Round if possible. If not, just normal black.
Worker: Kelsey looks pretty busy, so anyone please. Preferable Kelsey <3

Could you add the word Pink to the signature and Pink to the avatar. Also, for the avatar, just make it Sakuras face.
Thanks! <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

Its okay Sakura I can take it (:


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks youu


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

*MEKO


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

*SAKURAYUME


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

*SAKURA


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## SakuraYume (Jul 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SAKURAYUME
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



OMG! pek Beautiful  Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

Im glad you like it .


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey lemme be a bitch  It's N ofc 





Request; Set
Size; Senior
Border; White solid border, much like yours 
Worker; I want my kelsey!
Add anything else to make it pretty :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

Fill in the Template please Heath.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Agh forgot

lemme edit eet


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats better, Sankyuu <:


----------



## Yozora (Jul 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior,
Borders -  solid,
Text - no text
Worker: anyone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2010)

Would anyone else like to take this Request to have a go? .


----------



## Higawa (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I take it :33


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2010)

Transparency request for who ever:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Pls no resizing, thank you.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 23, 2010)

Also taking that


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2010)

Set! 
For: The beautiful Kelsey!



Study the picture hard, I really want you to personally get into this work and give me a an outcome of what you think is awesome sauce!
I only ask that you put  "Avatar Korra" in the sig.

I also want you to try to, like transparent-ize the border to give it that .... how can i say this, brush stroke look.

Avatar(lol get it?): I want a close up of the girl(Korra).
Thanks baby


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Sig off please and will take .


----------



## Higawa (Jul 24, 2010)

@ Red Here ya go



@ Tsumugi

I made two sets one Transparency and one normal
choose 

Trans:




Normal:




Rep me and Kelsey
Cred the shop please


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks kelsey. its perfect as usualpek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Anjo (Jul 24, 2010)

*Stock: *

*Requested: Avatar and signature*

*Ava: Senior (rounded)*

*Text - "Searching the Stars"*
*
Worker:  Higawa*


----------



## Higawa (Jul 24, 2010)

Taking that now :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Woo the requests are picking up.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 24, 2010)

Tell me if thats alright!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys could do a banner? 

Stock: 
Size: (length x width) 800x200
Effects, borders, text: Whatever


----------



## Anjo (Jul 24, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Tell me if thats alright!


 I'm reping you now 

Do you want cred too?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> I was wondering if you guys could do a banner?
> 
> Stock:
> Size: (length x width) 800x200
> Effects, borders, text: Whatever




I would take it if you like?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I would take it if you like?



That would be awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Fucking SuJu, of course I will do .


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes!! pek


----------



## Yozora (Jul 24, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @ Tsumugi
> 
> I made two sets one Transparency and one normal
> choose
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Sig off please.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

May I have an avatar and sig for this?^

avatar: of the face and some of the glove w/ rounded edges and a border around it please

Sig: just make it "legal" in terms of size with rounded eges and a border as well.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2010)

Again, Sig off please and sorry, I have to reject that stock, it looks terrible to work with.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 24, 2010)

I can do it if you dont mind


----------



## Higawa (Jul 24, 2010)

Amber said:


> I'm reping you now
> 
> Do you want cred too?



Rep is enough :33

Cred only if you want 

and thanks come again


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

Higawa said:


> I can do it if you dont mind



Sure!

I don't care who does it, rep will be given anyway..


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sig off please and will take .



Im always slow on that sig thing :/

Why take a while


----------



## Rubi (Jul 25, 2010)

KELSEY!! MAKE ME A FAPTASTIC SET PLEASE


*Spoiler*: __ 




effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you
text: "Who cares if this will start a war?"

or


text: "Sexiness can kill"

Thanks~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

Will do Dani



Alexandra said:


> I was wondering if you guys could do a banner?
> 
> Stock:
> Size: (length x width) 800x200
> Effects, borders, text: Whatever



Hmm, I tried making the banner the sizes you wanted but sadly it means cutting some of them out, and if I keep them all in it makes the banner squashed, do you have any closer grouped stocks or...?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

*NOOPS 

I didn't really understand what you meant with the border so I just did what looked best okay?


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

*VISCARIA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~ *​


----------



## Rubi (Jul 25, 2010)

FFFFFFFF Thanks Kels! So damn faptastic I love it pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Higawa (Jul 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *NOOPS
> 
> I didn't really understand what you meant with the border so I just did what looked best okay?
> 
> ...



She meant using a light rubber on the edges so that I like bleaches out.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey  

set please

effects whatever fits

border what ever fits (would like it semi round and i can give you a link that can show you how to make them...)




avy on the girl(blue kimono) (YEAH SHE IS A GIRL) XD

on sig "  you make me wonder how i the hell can  stand you "

thanks


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 25, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -  
Size -  senior
Borders - Whatever looks good ^^
Text - Avi: Angel
Sig: Looking through 
Worker: I don't mind all of you are awesome =D


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

Total Take Angel & Kaze  .


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Will do Dani
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I tried making the banner the sizes you wanted but sadly it means cutting some of them out, and if I keep them all in it makes the banner squashed, do you have any closer grouped stocks or...?



oh ...um 
I tried reducing the size of the stock, as well as bringing them closer 
 and  

I found one with them , and  is where they're just bunched up together


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the best one to use there is the SORRY SORRY Pic, is that okay?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2010)

Go ahead!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome  .


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2010)

So, I'm hoping you guys can help me out with a new set :3

Request - Set (style can be whatever you guys think looks good, no trans pls, like my current set or  -if you need examples-)

Stock - 

*Sig: *

*Av: *


Size - Whatever works best. Feel free to crop/adjust to get the best result. On the avvy, I would like if the "USA" thing was visible though.

Borders - Again, whatever works. Not picky at all.

Text - On Sig: "Get used to looking up"

Worker - Any of you fine people is okay with me :3

Notes: I hope the separate sig/avvy stock isn't an issue <.< Also, the text is my favorite part of my sigs usually, so make it extra fancy


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *NOOPS
> 
> I didn't really understand what you meant with the border so I just did what looked best okay?
> 
> ...



I would like senior sized plz


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

It is Senior sized >____>

The stock was pretty much that big.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 25, 2010)

@ "Shion"

Is that enough?


----------



## Red Version (Jul 25, 2010)

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
 *Size* - Senior and Junior
*Borders* - Dotted
*Text* - "Shikamaru the Brilliant Strategist"
*Worker:* Does not matter.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

Could someone else take Sin because I'm shit at text 

I'll take you Red~


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> It is Senior sized >____>
> 
> The stock was pretty much that big.



Breach the limits! Go beyond the status quo!




Higawa said:


> She meant using a light rubber on the edges so that I like bleaches out.



_*He*_

and yes, thats what i mean! .. do you mind ... editing?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2010)

It said on the front no complaining .


----------



## Burke (Jul 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> It said on the front no complaining .



Im not complaining, you said you didnt understand my request so im better clarifying it.


----------



## Motive (Jul 25, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - Whatever looks best 
Text - Mara Jade


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

*ALEXANDRA

I hope this is okay >3<



Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

* KAZEHANA

I couldn't do those borders you like sorry ;____;


Spoiler:  








Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Could someone else take Sin because I'm shit at text
> 
> I'll take you Red~



No problem, Kelsey


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

i think you did an excellent job  i want to wear it now XD


DAMMIT IM STILL 24d


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ALEXANDRA
> 
> I hope this is okay >3<
> 
> ...



OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT'S EPIC 

I can't really credit you with this, can I put a link to your shop in my sig?

thanks, kels!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Could someone else take Sin because I'm shit at text
> 
> I'll take you Red~



So... Should I go elsewhere?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

I think Aggressor will take you Sin .

Glad you liked guys and yeah Alexandra you can do that .


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

okay!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 26, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @ "Shion"
> 
> Is that enough?



That's perfect! XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Alex~


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem 

I think Onew is my new favorite pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

From SHINee? . 
Wait go to VMs .


----------



## Metaro (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi


*Spoiler*: __ 




A set ( avatar 150x150 an sig not so big plz D: )
of

*Spoiler*: __ 






Or this







With cool effects 
and ranmdom borders
>_>


Thank you (:.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

Omgosh, Enma <3 Will take~


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I think Aggressor will take you Sin .
> 
> Glad you liked guys and yeah Alexandra you can do that .


/feels retarded for not seeing Aggressor's post

<.<


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2010)

Its okay Sin .


----------



## KohZa (Jul 26, 2010)

request for kelsey  



do whatever you want with it :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh I will do :ho.

God I have a lot to do .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*MINI HOUSE KEEP FOR KELSEY:
*

- Red Version
- cryingeyes
- Metaro
- ZexionAxel​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*RED VERSION


Spoiler:  








Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*CRYINGEYES


Spoiler:  








Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*METARO


Spoiler:  




[IMG=http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3048/enamsig.th.png][/IMG]




Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*ZEXIONAXEL


Spoiler:  









Red & Cred~*​


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ZEXIONAXEL
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


awesome .thx kelsey :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Metaro (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *METARO
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Kyaa the avatar is cute!
But I can't see the signature D:.


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 27, 2010)

Request Type- Signatures

Size=I want the same size image

Text = Byakugan_Neji

Stock=   

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

I want over 50 posts before requesting here.

Sorry Met, here you go


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Kelsey♥

 thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 27, 2010)

Set?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

Request & Sure~


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 27, 2010)

No, I meant the one you made me D:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh shit Heather I'm so sorry I havent done it 
I'll do it now


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 27, 2010)

O'tay


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

*FUJIOKA


Spoiler:  









Red & Cred~*​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Metaro (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I want over 50 posts before requesting here.
> 
> Sorry Met, here you go
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much!! again it's perfect*0*.


----------



## Motive (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *CRYINGEYES
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Looks awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad you like it~


----------



## Higawa (Jul 27, 2010)

Any open requests?


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 27, 2010)

bu Kelsey... would you happen to have mine by any chance?...


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sin_ 









*Rep&Cred*​


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 27, 2010)

Request - Set please
Size - Junior
Stock - 

Could you please make it transparent
And can I get an avatar with the face. 
Anyone that can make it transparent 
thanks to whoever makes it



Also, can you also make this   transparent? I'm planning to make a project, and I would like that to be transparent
thanks!


----------



## Red Version (Jul 28, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *RED VERSION
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you. <3 - Will Make sure to rep/cred


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2010)

SIG OFF PLEASE RED, and glad you like~

Sorry Angel I made it but forgot to post it .

*ANGEL


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~* ​


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 28, 2010)

Request: FC welcome banner
Size: Up to you - not too big/small please
Stock: 
Border: 1/2 rounded
Text: Welcome to the FC - in a fancy/elegant looking font please
Detail: Add any effects that you think will look good - I don't mind!

Thankyou to whoever does it and will rep. and cred. in the FC


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

@Sakura





Im sorry the stock was really shit to trans


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG, I can NOT believe Kels has her own shop.  When do you ever have time between the fapping/shota love? 

Set request, pls:

*Size*: Senior
*Sig*: If you can "crop out" Hitsugaya's Goku like hair, I'd appreciate that. Simple effects, if any. You decide about the border too.

*Avatar*: Work you magic! 
*Text*: At the botton, right corner = Gin


Thanks, Kels! 

OFF TOPIC: I see Dr Pats <3


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Janni Can I take it pls?


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, pls pek


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Here Janni


----------



## Soldier (Jul 28, 2010)

Request~


Senior sizedddd.
Effects;- Make it pretty~
Special;- Erase the little doodle in the corner, please, and if possible make the little flower things be gone/less noticeable.


170x170. Just make it pretty, please. (:


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Your pictures dont work soldier 

ohh and Janni pleas sig off


----------



## Soldier (Jul 28, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.
-goes to reupload- Damned non-hotlinking sites. Edited.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Shall I make the sig transparent?


----------



## Soldier (Jul 28, 2010)

If you'd like to. Whatever is pretty. c:


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 28, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Here Janni


I love them all!!! Thanks, Pat! 


Higawa said:


> Ohh and Janni pleas sig off


I forgot to turn it off.  Sorry!


----------



## Shiro (Jul 28, 2010)

Request: Avatar 
Size:150 x 150
Image: 
Just use his head and the pokemon in it


----------



## Higawa (Jul 28, 2010)

Soldier said:


> If you'd like to. Whatever is pretty. c:



KK gonna do it tomorrow



Haseo said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size:150 x 150
> Image:
> Just use his head and the pokemon in it



Yours aswell tomorrow


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

SET: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1299/12166874.jpg




avy of the face...

if u can add some kind of background or something and get rid of the white to make it transparent...

thanks.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 28, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Request: FC welcome banner
> Size: Up to you - not too big/small please
> Stock:
> Border: 1/2 rounded
> ...



I appear to have been missed


----------



## Rubi (Jul 29, 2010)

Yo Kels maybe you should upload the avatr examples somewhere else or reupload it.




TRI05 said:


> SET:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Sig off please.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 29, 2010)

Taking Rozzalina //


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Will do.

Leave me some work Patto ¬ ¬


----------



## Higawa (Jul 29, 2010)

Will you do soldiers?

Then I do Haseo


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah you take Soldiers, I think she would like your work & Trans.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay I do soldiers


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll do Haseo's.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

*HASEO


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Shiro (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Hope (Jul 30, 2010)

lol hiya 

Request - avatar please
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - no border please
Text - no text either
Worker: kelseyyy 

thankyou


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 30, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Rosie (Jul 30, 2010)

Set Request for Kelsey~

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Text: "Love is a many splendored thing"
I trust you to make it cute 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelsey my PS is fucking up. Do you mine taking Rozzalina's request?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll ask if Higawa will do it, & Rose, will do~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2010)

*HOPE

I hope you wanted it simple .



Rep & Cred~




ROSE RED BELLE


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Hope (Jul 31, 2010)

aslklfkjdj. that is absolutely perfect, and just how I wanted it!

thankyou so much~

rep and cred coming your way baby


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2010)

Im glad you like it  <3


----------



## Rosie (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *
> 
> ROSE RED BELLE
> 
> ...


SO CUTE! I LOVE THE AVIE! 

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2010)

Im glad you like .


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2010)

Set Please.
Stock: 
Borders, Effects, Text: You decide.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 2, 2010)

Set for Kelsey.

Stock: 

Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted

Do what you please...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

*ROZZALINA (Sorry for it being so late. Lack of communication with workers)



Rep & Cred~



SOLIDER (Same as above, sorry)


Spoiler:  






Did you want the Profile Ava Simple? :




Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 3, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZALINA (Sorry for it being so late. Lack of communication with workers)
> 
> 
> 
> Rep & Cred~*​



Thankyou so much Kelsey it's perfect  Will do ~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm glad you like it .

Now to to Legend & Kai~


----------



## Soldier (Aug 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *
> SOLIDER (Same as above, sorry)
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias~
Propic simplicity is A-OK 
+rep/cred


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 3, 2010)

Imma back again 

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: 1/2 rounded
Avy: Center on Luneth (the little kid in the red) please
Effects: Do anything you please - I don't mind!
Worker: Kelsey/Higawa - I don't mind who.

Will rep. and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

Patricks on Holiday so I'll do it .


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

This is some very sexy shiz, I want some~:ho

Request - Avi
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - dotted
Effects: Rustle me up something sexy!
Text - "Chu~
Worker: Kelsey plz~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

*LEGEND


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you:33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

*KAI HIWATARI

The stock wasnt very good but I tried my best.


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Will do .



Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

*ROZZALINA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2010)

*YAOI-CHAN



Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

Mmmmm!! This is niiice!!
Thank you tons!


----------



## Aiku (Aug 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KAI HIWATARI
> 
> The stock wasnt very good but I tried my best.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Sig off please Yaoi-Chan

No problem Kai (:


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 4, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZALINA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Omg Kelsey it looks amazing  Thankyou so much! I'll wear it after I've worn my current one for a little longer  Will do ~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay    .


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a sig please.

But make it awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2010)

No .

Of course~


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2010)

DON'T MAKE ME SPAM IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Red (Aug 4, 2010)

*2 Banner requests for Kelsey*

*Request* - FC banners
*Stock 1* - 

*Stock 2*-  
*Size* - 350 px X 165 px
*Borders *- round
*Text -* "Welcome to Gensokyo ~ The Touhou FC"
*Worker:* Kelsey


Can you make it in this style? :​​


Kelsey♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_


​


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like a set please!!!! Senior



Anything that would bring the sexiness out of this picture

Text: You Love Me, You Want Me, And You Will Bow Down To Me


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

you should turn off your sig


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry my bad...I did..


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

kelsey  

set :33

avy on the part where their lips r showing top left corner  

on sig " are we friends are we enemy are we lovers"

How can we even be together in the middle of this crossfire..i dont know whether to chose my Duty or  My Love

font for text Vivaldi

senior size kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2010)

*FIRSTMOON



Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2010)

*RED

I'm sorry but I made it a little bigger because if it was too small it would of ruined it a little.



Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *FIRSTMOON
> 
> 
> 
> Rep & Cred~​*



It sucks 



lolthanksalothoney


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2010)

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*

lolfuckyoumoon.

Glad you like :3​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 5, 2010)

damn i love it 

will war soon XD 

repping now


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Sima (Aug 6, 2010)

Kelsuuu~ I have a request for you :3

Ava; 150x150, do any effects you please, dotted border if you can :3



Sig; just make it smaller and add any effects and such as you please.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, I just need a simple job, to get this picture into a sig and a resize to a normal size.



I'd like to use it on another forum but will rep here+credit your shop.


----------



## Kuro (Aug 6, 2010)

This seems like a nice shop ^^


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




150x150, round borders please.






Just do your magic, feel free to do what you want. And yes, I like Turkey <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay will take you all now


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

*SIMA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

*STORM

(I wasnt sure what you was asking for. If you want a more detailed sig let me know)



Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

*KURO
APH <3


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Kelsey~
I found it. :ho

Request - Ava

Stock - 

Size - junior

Borders - No Border~

Text - None~

Worker: Kelsey♥
Add whatever effects you think may look cute in there.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Which half do you want ava-ing? .


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh Sorry~*
First Half please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay   .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

*KATZUKI

I hope you dont mind it being a bit simple :I



Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't~ It's so pretty. 
Thanks Kelsey♥


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad you like <3


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

Senior Set Pwease

Do whatever you want with it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay Legend .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

*LEGEND


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you:33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

No problem, sig off please .


----------



## Sima (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SIMA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you dearie, love it :3


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelsey you can't do mines? Should i repost


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 8, 2010)

Request - set plz~
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



^Signature
^Avi
I hope I can do that?


 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - Delicious~
Worker: Kelsey~
Please just make it sexier than hell~?


----------



## Rubi (Aug 8, 2010)

Set please, Kelsey


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: Junior
Border: Up to you
Effects: Make it look badass but quite sad. Spice it up a bit
Text: "I had engrave my promises in this sword, one of them is to survive this war" Please use some elegant font or something [avatar] "Dani" or "Viscaria"

THANKS~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Kelsey you can't do mines? Should i repost



Sorry I forgot to say to you that the stock it too Low Quality to work with, have you got another stock?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

*YAOI-CHAN


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 8, 2010)

Kels I edited the text.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay Dani


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

*VISCARIA 


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Rubi (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh, it's better than what I had expected. I love your style; simple but elegant. I love the font you used and the flowy design are so pretty. Those circles are quite a fun touch and I love how his eyes weren't shown and the blood that turns me on adds to the drama factor.

Thank you so much, Kelsey. I love it so so much~ Rep and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww you flatter me .

Glad you like dear <3


----------



## darkangelcel (Aug 8, 2010)

Request - set (with Avi focused on Canada's face please Kelsey)
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever looks good ^^
Text - Avi: Angel Sig: Bros before hoes 
Worker:I don't mind ^^

THANKS!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Will do Angel


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

*DARKANGELCEL


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Red Version (Aug 8, 2010)

Request - set 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Avatar Size- 150x200 x Junior Size
Borders - Dotted
Text - ~"Cesc 4 - Arsenal Captain"
Worker: Kelsey~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

So you want a 150x200 AND a junior ava?


----------



## Red Version (Aug 8, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> So you want a 150x200 AND a junior ava?



Yes, Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, will do


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 8, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *STORM
> 
> (I wasnt sure what you was asking for. If you want a more detailed sig let me know)
> 
> ...



hahaha it's perfect, or actually could u make the size abit smaller please?


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *YAOI-CHAN
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



~*fap fap fap!*~
These are great!
I have to spread rep around a bit more, so I'll get it to you super soon!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> hahaha it's perfect, or actually could u make the size abit smaller please?



Yeah sure, I'll PM it to you 



DattebaYAOI-chan♥ said:


> ~*fap fap fap!*~
> These are great!
> I have to spread rep around a bit more, so I'll get it to you super soon!



Glad you like it .


----------



## Higawa (Aug 9, 2010)

Im back in Buisness :33


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2010)

Kelsey is this better??


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Kelsey is this better??



SIG OFF PLEASE.

Yeah that's fine


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2010)

*KEIICHI


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2010)

*RED VERSION


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KEIICHI
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I want  to smex u up Kelsey but im not gay but I still want to smex you!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont mind a smexing .

Glad you like it~


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys, first time here and I want a sig out of the image below.

Size: junior
Border: dotted square border preferred but if you can think of a better border thats fine too
Text: Carefree days


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2010)

Will do   ~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

*JZE0

[sp]  [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

AWSOME

Set~
For Kelsey♥


*Spoiler*: __ 









If it's pretty impossible or it looks weird then A set of the Kim Bum pic will suffice. pek

I'll leave the rest to you since this is an attempt. 
Just add anything that'll make it sexy.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

YOU GOT POST 500 .

also which one do you want as the ava and which one as sig? :33


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

I was wondering if you could somehow blend the two pics so both of them would appear in the sig. 
And add something like.. ''Eternal Love'' 

I would love Kim Bum in the avi.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm I could try, might be a little hard but I'll try :33.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you~ 
If it's impossible or turns out a disaster, a Set from the Kim Bum pic will work.

[I'll rep enough so it'll be worth your work. Do not worry]


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

*KATZUKI

I hope its okay P:

[sp] 
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG Thank you!!!!!~~ 


-Huggles Kels♥-


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Sig off please .

Glad you like


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry. I was so excited I completely forgot to shut it off. 

Again. THANKS! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem Kat pek.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

Kelsey SET 



avy on the girls on top together(the browned hair girl and blacked haired girl)

on sig have " all together now 

border dotted with white borders like this


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay will do


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

*KAZEHANA

[sp]
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

Perfect ill ear soon


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad you like it~


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *JZE0
> 
> [sp]  [/sp]
> 
> Rep & Cred~​*



Wow, that looks awesome.  Thanks you very much...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 13, 2010)

Request for whoever...
Type: Set
Size: Junior

Border&Effects: Your choice, but please don't make it too colorful


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2010)

Will do    ~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

*KIKUMARU

[sp]
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~
​*


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi this shop seems powerful Soo..i want a set.

Stock: 

Example: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Av. 150x150 like the frame of the example.Add effects and text "I'll be back before you know it." Text on the avatar just "Before u know it" Follow like the example do it closer to example i show u.
 Credi + rep for sure.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 14, 2010)

Just an avy please

I don't need anything done to it really. Just take away that talk bubble.

Stock: 

Border: Very thin black

Rep and credit thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

*ROCKPIRATE

I tried my best with this, I hope its okay :/

[sp]
[/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

*GRIMMJOW

[sp]  [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ROCKPIRATE
> 
> I tried my best with this, I hope its okay :/
> 
> ...



10ks. i'm glad that u do your best ^^ i evaluate it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm bad at transing so... .


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2010)

Kels I need a set and 2 extra Avys' im sharing with Chippy:33

I'd like a Avy of Vegeta, Goku , Videl please

Do what ever you want with it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

I dont know Videl .


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2010)

the girl with the pink tails near the dragon head on the right side


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KIKUMARU
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...


Thank you. I love it pek


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm glad you like it <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

kelsey since my stupid comp broke on me can i have three avys PLEASE will rep and CRED


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

Well you gave me three stocks so do you want Three Avas?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

umm yes 

i just edit it XD


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay thats fine .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

*KAZEHANA

[sp]   [/sp]

Cred & Rep~
​*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KAZEHANA
> 
> [sp]   [/sp]
> 
> ...



ohhh wow their great  REP


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## michiruu (Aug 15, 2010)

kelsey has a shop !! 


great avatars


----------



## Rosie (Aug 15, 2010)

KELSEY 

Make me a cute set~
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "Keeping you close to my heart"

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Mich but PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF.


Will do Rossey~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

*ROSE

[sp]
 [/sp]

Cred & Rep~
​*


----------



## Rosie (Aug 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ROSE
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...


SO CUTE 

Amazing job. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

*LEGEND

[sp]

[/sp]

Cred & Rep~
​*


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2010)

Thaaaaank you kels, lets runaway and elopepek


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

OKAI .


----------



## michiruu (Aug 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thanks Mich but PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF.
> 
> 
> [COLOR]




does it bother you?

i don't know how to do it anyway 
how do you do that "show" stuff?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes it does bother me in here .

Click on the bottom of your posts "SHOW YOUR SIGNATURE" and make sure its un-ticked.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2010)

Can you plz make me a signature and avy please out of this.  Do what ever you like.  Please make the size of avy largest possible.

Thanks Plus Reps


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

You mean 150x150 or 150x200? :3


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2010)

Um does 150 x 200 fit?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

No, so 150x150 it is .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 16, 2010)

lol thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

no problem .


----------



## michiruu (Aug 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Yes it does bother me in here .
> 
> Click on the bottom of your posts "SHOW YOUR SIGNATURE" and make sure its un-ticked.



ah ok, i got it!

but i can't avoid showing my sig in the previous posts, so sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2010)

You can actually, 

Press Edit ---> Go Advanced ---> Scroll down and below the "Post Edit" thing theres tick boxes.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2010)

*AUDIBLE

[sp]
 [/sp] 

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## darkangelcel (Aug 17, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size -  senior
Borders - whatever looks good ^^
Text - Avi "Angel" Sigark Phoenix & Wolverine
Worker: Don't mind ^^

THANKS KELSEY!! NEXT TIME I'LL BRING YOU HETALIA AGAIN!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2010)

HOW DARE YOU, THIS ISNT HETALIA . 

Okay


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 19, 2010)

Request: set
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Border- what ever looks nice
Text: If things could stay like this, I'd keep smiling forever
Worker: dont care


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2010)

*ANGEL

[sp]
[/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Under Junior size limits please.
Border: None
Text:  
Worker: Anyone

Note: Text only on the signature.

Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

^ What text do you want?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

*TSUKIYO

[sp]

 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock:
Size: 150x150
Borderne
Worker: Kelsey
note:just the girl with black hair please ^^ 
thank u already...


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ What text do you want?



Sorry 'bout that. I changed my mind. No text please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh okay~ And will do Eternal :3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh okay~ And will do Eternal :3



Aww,thanx ı am really curious about it ne ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

*MATT

[sp]
  [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

*ETERNAL

[sp]   [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ETERNAL
> 
> [sp]   [/sp]
> 
> Rep & Cred~​*


awww,awesome !!!
thank u so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *MATT
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...



Thanks!! 
Rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you like :33.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 20, 2010)

Could some gorgeous person make me a set form this please?:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

don't use circles..

set make it very emotional..
avy




sig 



on sig " you truly are my last treasure i just want your happiness kagura chan "

dotted with white borders senior


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

I cant use that stock Kat, its VERY LQ, sorry .

Will do Kaze.


----------



## Thor (Aug 20, 2010)

* What Type Of Request: Full set (Avatar + sig)

* Image:

Avy

Sig

* Text: 1st pic: For Asgard!!! 
2nd pic: I AM THOR!

* Border: Yes.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

Junior size I'm guessing?


----------



## Thor (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Junior size I'm guessing?



Yes if that is the norm.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay     .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2010)

*KAZEHANA

[sp]
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2010)

*THOR

[sp]
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KAZEHANA
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...


kyaaaa

i love it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad you do :33 .


----------



## Thor (Aug 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *THOR
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...



I love it. Thankyou soooooo much


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Rosie (Aug 21, 2010)

Set request for Kelsey 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Text: "I hate when you touch me..."

Please and thank you~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2010)

Will do Rose .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2010)

*ROSE

[sp]
 [/sp] 

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Rosie (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks great. Will rep when I can


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay    .


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

Kelsey-sama, is this possible to resize this..

- to make it bigger and add a dotted border?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

Here you go love :33


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

Next time I'll have to deny you though due to having under 50 posts D:


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Posts_ 



I don't really know when the number of posts should grow, because when I click "Find all posts by SakuraYume" I have more than 250 posts there. I really don't understand this forum completely yet . Sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> *Spoiler*: _Posts_
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know when the number of posts should grow, because when I click "Find all posts by SakuraYume" I have more than 250 posts there. I really don't understand this forum completely yet . Sorry.



sig off 

the HOU is were you get the posts not the FCs


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

FC posts dont count you need to go like what Kaze said, HoU and comment on Fanart stuff :33


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> sig off
> 
> the HOU is were you get the posts not the FCs



I see now  Like always I must forget about the sig


----------



## Sakura♥ (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Kelsey I'm back for more! 

Request - set, 
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - round please
Text - "I Love You"
Worker: Kelsey

Please keep it transparent, add some cool effects 

And for the avatar, can it just be the face, no text

Thanks in advance  <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

So you want the picture Trans'd but still want a set?


----------



## Sakura♥ (Aug 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> So you want the picture Trans'd but still want a set?



Yes, just add some cool effects


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

Will do then :33.


----------



## SakuraYume (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it okay now if I have over 50 posts?  I will be posting more of course. Thank You for telling me.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes thats fine now Yume, looking forward to your next request


----------



## Sakura♥ (Aug 25, 2010)

U forgot to turn your sig off Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

*SAKURA

[sp]
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Sakura♥ (Aug 26, 2010)

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kelsey <333333333


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm afraid I'll have to reject it, the two stocks are too Low Quality for me to work on. Sorry.


Glad you like Sakura :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Kelsss 

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded
Text - no text

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Thankies


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

Who do you want the ava around btw?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

Uuh, I forgot xD
Winry please :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay  .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

*BUTTERFLY

[sp]
  [/sp]

Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 26, 2010)

ZOMG the perfection 

brb for rep, I have to spreat it a bit :sweat


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

No problem, glad you like .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 27, 2010)

You didn't forget about me, did you?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2010)

I said I couldnt do it because of the LQ of the stock :I


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh Kelsey~❤
I want to request a set
Size: Senior
Border: solid line
Text: on the lower right hand corner saying Mihawk
stock:



Thank you Rep and credit of course


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2010)

*SAPPHIRE

[sp] 
 [/sp]

Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 28, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SAPPHIRE
> 
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> ...



Wow that was fast
It's so awesome looking
Thanks you 
Rep and Credit of course


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2010)

No problem, glad you like .


----------



## Rubi (Aug 29, 2010)

New style?

Set please, Kelsey.

Stock: 
size: junior
Border: anything that's not dotted
Effects: up to you
Text: "Make love, Not war
Fuck love, Start war"

Thank you~


----------



## Savage (Aug 29, 2010)

Request.

Set. Please and thank you.:33

Stock:

Border: Thin black border
Effects: Colors should make it look noble.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2010)

Sig off please Jiraiya.

Dani, I dunno if I can really set my new style on your stock, but I'll try.


----------



## Rubi (Aug 29, 2010)

Nah, I was just asking if you had a new style. Please do what you want with it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh okay <:


----------



## Savage (Aug 29, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sig off please Jiraiya.



Will do!


----------



## Higawa (Aug 29, 2010)

Kelsey will be on Holiday for aweek. We can do her requests


----------



## Temari Nara (Aug 29, 2010)

Junior sig please


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I said I couldnt do it because of the LQ of the stock :I


Oh, sorry. I missed that. How about a set from this?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 30, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded 
Text - "Nova"
Worker: Kelsey

Lookin forward to it  thanks in the meantime


----------



## Motive (Aug 31, 2010)

Set please. 

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Borders: Whatever looks best 
Text: Can't really think of anything right now.. if you think of something cool you can add it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hello Guys, just an update, as Patrick said I wont be able to do your requests so if you really want ME to do them, PM me but I wont be back until Monday 6th August*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

Kelsey do you thing XD

make it HOT 


*Spoiler*: __ 








 on sig "one sweet touch is all i want little one"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *Hello Guys, just an update, as Patrick said I wont be able to do your requests so if you really want ME to do them, PM me but I wont be back until Monday 6th August*



Ooohoo august 6th?  you are like 3 weeks late


----------



## Higawa (Sep 1, 2010)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Request.
> 
> Set. Please and thank you.:33
> 
> ...





Temari Nara said:


> Junior sig please



Im gonna do these two
for the other ones either wait like Kelsey said or we other ppl will do it


----------



## Higawa (Sep 1, 2010)

Jiraiya the Gallant

Ava


Sig


----------



## Savage (Sep 1, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Im gonna do these two
> for the other ones either wait like Kelsey said or we other ppl will do it



Thanks SOOOOO much!!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 3, 2010)

Cancel mines.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 3, 2010)

@Temari Nara

Sorry that took so long


----------



## Temari Nara (Sep 3, 2010)

Higawa said:


> @Temari Nara
> 
> Sorry that took so long



Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 6, 2010)

Request for Kelsey 

Sig
Stock:

Border: Dotted
Text: "If that day comes again... Together... In the rye fields..."
Effects: I just want it to look like memories

Ava
Stock:

Border: Dotted


----------



## Rosie (Sep 6, 2010)

For Kelsey when she checks in 

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I trust you to make it cute. If you could use  style though, it would be awesome.
Text: "Tell me what you want...I would do anything for you"

Please and thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Right I'll take you both but I have a few I have to do before you so ...

Temari@ I wont do your request now since Higawa did it ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

*MOTIVE


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

*VISCARIA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

*YUME


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Rubi (Sep 7, 2010)

It's beautiful. Thanks a lot Kels, I love it. Hope you don't mind if I wear it in a few.

Lol at those beam things .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

*ROSE 


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad you like Dani, Beamy Beams .


----------



## Rosie (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *ROSE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


FFFFF. Fucking hot.

Thanks Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KAZEHANA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



holly shit does Barclay look hot  

will wear soon  

thanks kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *YUME
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I love it pek

Thanks Kelsey~


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 

If you'd be so nice Kels? No border and I want effects.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Size - senior
> Borders - rounded
> ...





did you forget me?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I didnt bother doing it since the Same stock has already been made into a set.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2010)

okay then how about this stock?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL NOVA GOT POST 666 devil boy 

That stocks fine but also, SIG OFF PLEASE


----------



## Motive (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *MOTIVE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> LOL NOVA GOT POST 666 devil boy
> 
> That stocks fine but also, SIG OFF PLEASE



im creeped out, 666 follows me everywhere


----------



## Red Version (Sep 7, 2010)

Request: Set
Avy Size: 150x200/Senior/Junior if you could. 
Sig Size: Whatever looks good.
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Text: Noble Team
Do whatever to make the set come out good. Much thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

just a ? do you use the 150x200 on other sites????????????????????


----------



## Red Version (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> just a ? do you use the 150x200 on other sites????????????????????



Yes I keep, Junior/Senior for here. If that's a problem, you don't have to make it.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

sig off please

thats alright i was just wondering because even when your a senior member you still cant wear a 150x200 without wining contests and such...

and it takes time making all those avas plus a set...just hoping its not  waist

sorry


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 8, 2010)

Request set for Kelsey please. 

Border: anything
Size: Junior
Sig Text: Really? I believe I was a Goddess in my past life.
Stock: 
Avatar: Please add a text  "Acrima"


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 8, 2010)

Will take both requests :3


----------



## Temari Nara (Sep 8, 2010)

Junior set request for Kelsey please


----------



## Red Version (Sep 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> sig off please
> 
> thats alright i was just wondering because even when your a senior member you still cant wear a 150x200 without wining contests and such...
> 
> ...



It's fine. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

*NOVA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

*MORPHINE 



Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

*RED VERSION


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

*SOFIAJADE


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

*TEMARI


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SOFIAJADE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks Kelsey!  It's so beautiful.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you like but SIG OFF PLEASE


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 9, 2010)

Ooopss... Gomenasai. I just got so excited! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

Sig off again please .


----------



## Temari Nara (Sep 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *TEMARI
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you, it's awesome!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry kelsey but i love the set you made i want another one  

avy on each 

on sig "i will protect you even when we are sleeping " 


make it really cute 

yes its a het  a hetalia het


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you like Temari :33.


OMG NO KAZE. I HAVE TO DENY IT. SOUTH KOREA BELONGS WITH HONG KONG ....


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Glad you like Temari :33.
> 
> 
> OMG NO KAZE. I HAVE TO DENY IT. SOUTH KOREA BELONGS WITH HONG KONG ....



please  

their cute together  

i gave you a UK yaoi one last time


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

Fine fine fine .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks boss  

i promise either a yaoi or yuri one next time or both 


or would you rather do this one instead 




avy on both the girls and boys each


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

I was only joking Kaze dear . Which one would YOU prefer ? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

hmmm

since you got me into a mood 

the second one 

and on it " don't deny the fact that you love me "

avy on both fem America with fem England 

and one with America with  England 


thank


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, will do :33.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks boss


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 9, 2010)

Junior set request.



I'm in a adventures mood so be your creative selfs and make it pretty. 	:33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2010)

Will do :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2010)

*KAZEHANA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2010)

*DEATHGUN


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *DEATHGUN
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...





Outstanding.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sig off please*, glad you like (:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *KAZEHANA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I LOVE IT  will wear soon boss :33


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi thar 

Request: Set (2 avas - 1 junior and 1 senior, 1 sig)
Stock: 
Border: Whatever you like - I don't mind ~
Effects: ^
Details: Both avas centered on Naruto please
Text: (On sig) The hunter and the hunted
Worker: I don't mind who ~

Thankies to whoever does it and will rep. and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

Will take .


----------



## Anjo (Sep 11, 2010)

Stock : 
Size: Senior
Ava/Set? :* Set*
Effects: Go nuts ;D
Worker?: GO CRAZY WHOEVERGETSITFIRSTGETSFREECARSEX.. whut
Text: "I want to show you something.."

ILUKELSEY

Sowwy D8


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

Will Take Amber. *Sig Off Please*.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Avatar pls add on effects of your choice


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

*ROZZ


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

*AMBER


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

*HYPER WOLFY



Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

What happen to the ears


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

The stock wouldnt of been very clear if I made it any smaller .


----------



## Anjo (Sep 11, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *AMBER*​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 it looks kinda weird...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

v_______________v



> No Spamming/Flaming/*Complaining*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

Heeya Kelseykelpp .  

Request: Set . 
Stock:  :ho
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted please. 
Text: N/A
Worker: Kelsey 

Do what you want with it , just nothing too heavy on it, please. :33 Thanks !


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

Will do Brighty~ Do you want my Japanese Sun background or would you rather me leave the Sand and that in? :3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

Sand & stuff is fine , thanks .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

Okay .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't wait   .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

*BRIGHTY BRIGHTU


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

VWAAAHHHH ! pek
Thanks so much Kelseykelp! 

Will wear soon!


----------



## Anjo (Sep 11, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> v_______________v


Uhh... Wasn't complaining?


<3 Thank you babez


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> VWAAAHHHH ! pek
> Thanks so much Kelseykelp!
> 
> Will wear soon!



No problem, glad you like! pek 



Amber said:


> Uhh... Wasn't complaining?
> 
> 
> <3 Thank you babez



Calling it weird is a complaint imo.

But no problem~


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZ
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thankyou so much Kels  Will do ~


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 11, 2010)

Set req please....! pek
550x400 with dotted borders
Avy max size that can fit. Is it 125 or 150? Mmm any border on that one, dotted preferred.



Any effect that would make this more awesome, you guys know what you're doing.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2010)

Will do :33.


----------



## Thor (Sep 12, 2010)

Can I get this in a set please

effects: whatever you think is best
text: sig:"God of Thunder"
       avy:"Lord of Storm"


----------



## Soldier (Sep 12, 2010)

Kelsey, if you make me something can I use it on another forum?
Links and credit on that forum implied, of course.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2010)

Will take Thor.

Sure Soldi :3


----------



## Soldier (Sep 12, 2010)

I knew I liked you for a reason. ♥

Here you are, love.
*Avatar:* 150 x 250 OR 150 x 200. Feel free to try both sizes if you're feeling frisky~
- Bottom panel, please.
Effects? Er, whatever you want. xD I imagine there isn't much to do with manga pages. :/ Ssssooorrrryyyy. </3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

*RASHIN


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

*THOR


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

*SOLDIER

I Tried ):

Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred~​*


----------



## Thor (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *THOR
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thankyou so much!!! It's wonderful 

I assure you the halls of Valhalla will welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont know what that is but thank you .


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sorry for coming back early.  It's just that I can't resist it.
Set please Kelsey. I can wait if you're too busy.

Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - It's up to you.
Text in sig - My one regret in life is that I am not someone else.
Text in avy - Acrima
Avatar: Close up.
Effects: Anything as long as it's soft.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

GODAMN THATS HOT. But I think its too suggestive D:


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 13, 2010)

Should I...Should I change it?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

For your sake I think you should ):


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 13, 2010)

Changed complete. Thanks in advance Kelsey.  I don't know how to live without you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww bless you .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

*SOFIA


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SOFIA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you sooo much!  I love it. I hope you don't mind if I can't rep you now. I have to spread some love first and I promise to give you by then. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Soldier (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *SOLDIER
> 
> I Tried ):
> 
> ...



THIS IS GLORIOUS 
Rep'd /love


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

*Sig off please*, and I glad you like .


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2010)

Senior Set Please


Do whatever you want with it

Text: Memories Never Vanish


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Will take :3


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *RASHIN
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It's awesome! Thanx a lot!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2010)

*LEGEND


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred~*​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 17, 2010)

HEY KELSEY! MAKE ME A HOT SET, KAY?

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "For you...flowers just because it's Wednesday"
 style please.

THANKS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya, thought i might request another awesome set from ya.

stock: 

size:senior

border: rounded, same as the marco set

text: Nova

thanks~


----------



## Juli (Sep 18, 2010)

Shop closed until further notice. Kelsey is too busy with RL.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

BACK OPEN FOR BUSINESS MY DARLINGS ~​


----------



## Prowler (Nov 7, 2010)

sorry, just a quick question.. 

could you make a gif with this image of Sasuke.. him laughing like the  pic but the "buah, ha, ha's" in movement?

*Link:* file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/AWA/Ambiente%20de%20trabalho/colours/sasuce%20paste%20%20copy.png

sorry again..


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont do GIFs :I


----------



## Prowler (Nov 7, 2010)

ok, thanks anyway  

sorry again


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

It's okay .


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

boss is back 

make it hot and badass 

avy on both

170x220

and 150x150



on it " baby i told you I'd return "


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm guessing you want a set? . 
Will do~ Luka looks SEXY there


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I'm guessing you want a set? .
> Will do~ Luka looks SEXY there



thanks boss 

also dotted with white borders XD ohh god i know XD


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

*KAGURA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey - chan 

Senior Set.

Do whatever you want. Just make it look smexy.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Will do now Laix-Kun


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

*LAIX


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *LAIX
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



*wipes tear*

Will wear this smex next week.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad you like pek <33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



 

dear good you gotten better luka


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad you like babe .


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 7, 2010)

Salutation 
Request - set
Stock -
Size - senior,
Borders - no border
Text - "Chibi Chibi"
Worker: Kelsey!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you make me a senior sized super awesome Taemin set of loff from Kelsey my queen who is just as awesome plox?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Will do Sapphire ~
 & 
You want Taemin, Alex /
Will do


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

*SAPPHIRE


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Shanoa (Nov 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Soo cute
and fast job too 
thanks you kelsey
rep and credit of course


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

*LAYMOND RA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Bitch, make me a cute-tastic siggu pek And be loved forever 



Don't make it that big, make it kinda small 

I'd also like some pretty text; "Mew! Mew! Mew!"

That's basically this character's catch phrase


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2010)

I cant see your stock :I


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Seriously?  Hang oooon, I'll re-upload it. :|

Here;


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2010)

Just an avy. I only want you to enhance the colours.

The guy on the far right

Stock: 

Size: 150x150 and 150x200

Border: thin black for one and you can have any other ones you want to add.

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Heather, will do

& 

Will do Grimmjow :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2010)

*FUJIOKA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2010)

*GRIMMJOW


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, kelsey pek


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 8, 2010)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - []
*Size *- Senior - _[For Signature make it around 400x150 max for size]_
*Borders* - Solid thin black or white border for both. 
*Text* - None 
*Worker* - Anyone is fine. *<3*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2010)

Avy
stock-

senior
Solid thick white border. rounded borders as well.

I want the avatar to be of Marco on the left, the blue one, whatever effects i will be fine with.

Since im rep sealed, i will get someone, or multiple people to rep you in my place, thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> *Request* - Set
> *Stock* - []
> *Size *- Senior - _[For Signature make it around 400x150 max for size]_
> *Borders* - Solid thin black or white border for both.
> ...



Cant see your stock.



Nova said:


> Avy
> stock-
> 
> senior
> ...



Will do ~


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 9, 2010)

Hiya Kels  Got a request for ya!

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) and a sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Border + effects + background: I don't mind - make it look pretty ~
Text: Let me become your next adventure

Thanks


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 9, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Cant see your stock.



Hmm, that's weird. 

Here's another link to the image, sorry for the trouble:


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay will do it soon :33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*SHINSENGUMI


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*NOVA


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 10, 2010)

SET PLEASE

Effects are up to you :3
Text: _I can feel your heartbeat_

One sig with text & one without , please <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

Will do Suna .


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you see mine Kels?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm doing it now <: <3


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeay  Thankyou ~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*ROZZALINA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*SUNAKO


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred*​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZALINA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



FFFFFFF it looks amazing  Thankyou so so much ~

Will do!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you like Rozza .


----------



## Sunako (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SUNAKO
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Yoinks , that's hot.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad you like it Suna .


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SHINSENGUMI
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I came, I saw, I came again. 

pek​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohmy, I'm glad you love it so much  pek


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - Rounded
Text -  Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls, cursive, centered, near the bottom(only in the sig)
Worker: Anyone is fine


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2010)

*KYUUKUDO

Didn't know what you meant by Cursive so I did whatever S:


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred.​*


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Kelsey :3

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *

*If it's too much work to use two separate stocks, just make the avvy from the sig stock centered around #35. *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Again, whatever works. I like rounded corners though (not the whole thing, just corners).
Text - "Thunder Strikes Twice"
Worker - Whoever :3


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 11, 2010)

*Requesting 2 Avatars*

*Stocks:* [], []
*Border Type:* Thin Black Border
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks best. 
*Worker:* Anyone

Thank you. :33


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







Request: Set
Avy: 150x200 Avy. 
Border: Whatever you think would look best.
Sig: Again, whatever you think would best.
Worker: Anyone is fine by me.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2010)

Will do all three soon .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2010)

*SIN


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2010)

*FLAME


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2010)

*STRAW HAT


Spoiler:  



If You Want An Ava of Someone else, let me know ^^






Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sig Stock - 

Ava Stock - 



Size - Whatever works for you
Borders - Whatever is fine with you, just stay away from rounded borders.
Worker - Anyone


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2010)

*TENDOU


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2010)

Buummpu   .


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

Request - set, also an extra 150x200 ava
Stock -
Size -senior,
Borders -dotted
Text - None
Worker: Don't mind


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2010)

Cant see your stock Jude


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry, you should see it now.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah there we go, will do now ~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2010)

*JUDECIOUS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDECIOUS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks you :33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Rosie (Nov 14, 2010)

Request Kelsey  Glad you're back making sets~

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Some lights, background color, nothing too bright. I'm thinking something along the lines of "elegant"
Text: "You're everything I could ask for...and so much more"

Please and thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

I will do  <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

*ROSIE


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Requesting an avatar:  
just resizing I guess. lol

Sig: 
Could you put a border around it? :33 thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

I need a bit more detail then that. Junior sized ava? Any effects? What border & on the sig what border?


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, junior sized ava. No effects. No border, please.

Sig, not sure, plain black border or would a dotted border look ugly?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll do different borders then you can choose which one you like .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

*HIKAWA


Spoiler:  



















Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Hikawa (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Kelsey! :33

24'd right now, but rep soon.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem & it's okay, I can wait .


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x200 av / 150x150 av / junior sig
Borders - no border
Text - 
Worker: Requesting Kelsey

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

Will do  .


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 15, 2010)

Set Request for Kelsey

Stock:


Border: none
Efects: do anything you think that looks great
Text: none

Thx in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2010)

Will do Gear .


----------



## Rosie (Nov 15, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


You chopped my text 

But that's OK. It looks good like this. Thanks~


----------



## Judecious (Nov 16, 2010)

Set Request for Kelsey




Border:dotted
Efects: do anything you think that looks great
Text: none


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

Rosie said:


> You chopped my text
> 
> But that's OK. It looks good like this. Thanks~



Oh shit sorry 



Judecious said:


> Set Request for Kelsey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sig off please & I will C:


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

*GEAR SECOND


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 16, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *GEAR SECOND
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



gived rep and cred thx i like it


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to hear


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you!!! 

Great work.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Judecious (Nov 16, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Sig off please & I will C:



sorry about that


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2010)

It's okay .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2010)

*JUDECIOUS

Let me know if you want an ava of someone else;


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Judecious (Nov 17, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDECIOUS
> 
> Let me know if you want an ava of someone else;
> 
> ...



Thank you kels pek


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2010)

Bumpu Bumpu.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock *- 
*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker:* Kelsey!

Sig only on Rin and Len (bottom two).
Avs of Len and Rin please. :33

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2010)

Request for signature

Stock-

Border-Black and white like my avatar.

Would like the words removed, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> *Request* - Set please!
> *Stock *-
> *Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
> *Borders* - No border please!
> ...



Oh my, Luka, Gakupo and Len look lovely in that stock  & Will do~



Sephiroth said:


> Request for signature
> 
> Stock-
> 
> ...



Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

*SEPHIROTH


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

KELSEY I WANT A SET PLEASE  

im going to wear it at the other but PLEASE :scy

set

avy on ritsu 170x220




on it " Just hold my hand to keep me steady Just to be quiet With you" small text (no cursive )


also near mio have Medduch and near ritsu have Kagura  mediem tex

dotted white borders

I SWEAR KELSEY I WILL WEAR IT


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

Sure, also whats Cursive?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Sure, also whats Cursive?





the way you wrote for rosie set 

THANKS


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh ok   ^^'


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

i also cut the words xD to make it easier


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

*KAGURA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

perfect  

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad you like ^^


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Morphine (Nov 19, 2010)

I am now available for requests.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Thank you!



No problem 



Morphine said:


> I am now available for requests.



Awesome~


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2010)

senior set please

text:Awakening of a Trailblazer
border&stuff: whatever you think works


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2010)

*LEGEND


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Savage (Nov 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:

I want jiraiya in the sig flipped around so he's looking in the opposite direction and naruto for the avatar. Just want the bottom of the rock plate he's on to the top of the picture(Okay if a little of the spike is in it too). Graphic wise you can edit it how you want.

Plz and thank u :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - "His little robin"
*Worker* - Kelsey!

Use a pink colour scheme please.
Don't use the background that's there.

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2010)

Will do both .


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

Request: Welcome banner
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Size: Slightly smaller, if possible
Border: Thin, black
Effects + background: Whatever you please :33 Have fun with it!
Text: Welcome to the FC kupo
Worker: Whoever is best at creating backgrounds 

Will rep. and cred. in the FC ---

Thankies!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

Will do Rozz .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

*JIRAIYA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

*ROZZ

I hope you like it 


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank youuuuu! 

I'll rep in a bit. I'm still 24'd from yesterday. :S


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 23, 2010)

Kelsu, trnas this



 No need to resize. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 23, 2010)

will do      ^^


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZ
> 
> I hope you like it
> 
> ...



 Ohhh so cuuutttteee *flaps arms* I love you 

Will do ~ !


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad you like .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2010)

*PORCELAIN

That was a pain to trans, so might look shit since I barely do them -3-



Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll rep for effort, sweetie.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry ;____________;


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

It's okidoki <:


----------



## Skylit (Nov 27, 2010)

Just an avatar, Kels. 

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a pretty stock so I'll keep it simple .


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

*SKYLIT


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Kelsu, do you know the game Fragile Dreams? I want to request a set with the stock you chose from the game/or reserve this spot for when I find a good stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Ehhh. No idea what that is so you'll have to find a stock :I


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, my last post reserved then


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok no problem .


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Avatar: Of Seto, the boy with the gulf club, 150x150 and 170x200, curved borders [if you can]
> Signature: Simple effects, make it scary-looking, get rid of the text pwease?  Rounded borders, and make it moderately small, like 350x400 or something.



There you go


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

I wont know how to get rid of the text, but I can try my best to get both boy and the girl in.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Okidoki, just do your best pek


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 28, 2010)

Kelsss I have a request :33

~ Request: Transparent Sig + Avy
~ Size: Senior
~ Border: No border for the sig, dotted border for the avy
~ Style: squared (for the avy)
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 

Thankies <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2010)

Will do Butterfly


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2010)

Senior set please
do what ever you want with it


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Will do all these today (:


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

*HEATHER

Sorry its so crap... Again :|


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred.​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

*BUTTERFLY


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

*LEGEND


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



OMG  thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

No problem, if you're not satisfied with it, I'll do it again because it looks kinda rough


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Request-Set
Stock-[
Size-Senior(also one 150x200 ava)
Borders-dotted
Text-None
Worker: Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Link says the pic is Forbidden .


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> No problem, if you're not satisfied with it, I'll do it again because it looks kinda rough



Why?? It's perfect :33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, can now Jude 

Oh ok  & sig off please Butterfly!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

kelsu i love it more than i love myself. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Can you see it now?



just noticed, SIG OFF 



Porcelain said:


> kelsu i love it more than i love myself. pek



R-Really?! Oh I'm glad!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, I may have exagerated that part.  I still love it though. Using now.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay .


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

And now I have to spread, uuuuughhhhh. /no more spam, i promise


----------



## Naked (Nov 30, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Anyone. 

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2010)

Will do ^^ .


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn
100 posts 
Let me go post some more


----------



## Judecious (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2010)

Go Illusions-Chaaan! 

Its okay Judey <3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2010)

*JUDE


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Sakura♥ (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome back Kelsey, you're the only person I'll ever request a sig from <3


Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - no border plz
Text - "I Will Never Quit"
Worker: Kelsey

Few things - 
For the ava, would you mind making it just the face and putting "Never" in only the ava. The above pertains to the sig.

Make it orangish color please.
Transparent. 
Also, could you resize it so it fits junior signature rules? Thanks so much 


PS - Make it cute


----------



## JJ (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope I'm doing this right. Can't wait to see how it turns out. pek

Request - set
Stock - 


Size - 150 x 200 avy, doesn't matter for sig 
Borders - solid
Text - None
Worker: Whoever wants to do it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

Will do all of them later


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

*SAKURA

I got the text wrong, I'm sorry! If you really want me to change it, I'll redo it (:


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred*​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

*JEDIJAINA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Legend (Dec 2, 2010)

Finally put it on, using some underhanded methods

will rep soonpek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay dear


----------



## Naked (Dec 2, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Amazing job. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad you like


----------



## Sakura♥ (Dec 2, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SAKURA
> 
> I got the text wrong, I'm sorry! If you really want me to change it, I'll redo it (:
> 
> ...



Yeah if you don't mind could you change it please?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll do it tomorrow because I'm going to bed now


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Here you go Sakura


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2010)

100 posts
Kelsey

junior Size
set

Do with it as you'd like 
but leave enough room for the quote


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Sig off please Illu-Chan


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2010)

whoops


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

*ILLUSIONS <3


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll wear it soon :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay     .


----------



## Sakura♥ (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks kelsey 
repd


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Sig off please


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 3, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - dotted
Text - none
Other - leave the colors i like em just add some effect and something else to look cool


Thx in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Will do


----------



## Millennium Creed (Dec 3, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - (Max B on the left)
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - None
Worker: Kesley


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

When you say the guy on the left, do you mean just the Guy in the Set or the Ava on the guy on the left?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Dec 4, 2010)

Only the guy on the left in the picture for both the signature and avatar, please.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

*GEAR SECOND


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh okay Millennium ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

*MILLENNIUM CREED


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Millennium Creed (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a heads up, Creed requested on behalf of me seeing as I'm sealed, I'll probably rep you again when I'm unsealed for the help. If in doubt I'll have him confirm it here. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh no thats fine GM, you dont havent to rep me since Creed did so its all good (:


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2010)

I will anyway, and thanks.

:33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

You really dont need to but thank you anyway  <3


----------



## Naked (Dec 4, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - "How do I look?"
*Worker* - Kelsey.

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

I think I just jizzed Snacks. That Len... . I'll do it tomorrow or later~ <3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 4, 2010)

Kelsss  set please

Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Text: none
Effects: soft effects

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

Will do~


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to work here  /but the answer will be no ~


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry Heather love, I'd rather take the shop solo since no one really works here anymore unless I ask them too .


----------



## Skylit (Dec 4, 2010)

'sup, Kels.

a set please. 

Avy: 

Sig: 

Border: Dotted like your avy.

The effects/rest are up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

*DESERT BUTTERFLY


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Naked (Dec 5, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I think I just jizzed Snacks. That Len... . I'll do it tomorrow or later~ <3



Haha, I did the same thing when I first saw the stock. 



Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



You never fail to amaze me. 
Thank you! 

---

I'm 24'd. D:<


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

Its okay, I can wait .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 5, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *DESERT BUTTERFLY
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Kels you're awesome 
Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2010)

Im glad you like it


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 6, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size - Junior
Borders - dotted
Text - We can drift apart... just like this
Everything else is up to you. Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2010)

*Will Do Kiku~

SKYLIT


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kelsey again


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2010)

I can wait .


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

YO boss :33


Request - set
Stock - 
Size - ava: 170x220, sig: 600x300
Borders - dotted
Text - none
Worker: Kelsey 

also PM it to me k


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2010)

*KIKUMARU


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2010)

*KAGURA


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...




thanks dear :33

GODDAMIT IM STILL 24d


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2010)

Its okay I can wait.


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 7, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *KIKUMARU
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Thank you :33
Repped.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2010)

No problem ^^


----------



## Naked (Dec 9, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - _Pick the stock please!_ 


*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kelsey. 

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2010)

Will do Snacky .


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi there 

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "Magia Argentina"
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2010)

Will do, but, sig off please :3


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2010)

Kelsuuu chaan, i have a request for you <3

Sig; Just make it smaller, do any effects and text you see fit. 



Ava; Dotted border please, 150x150, any effects you see fit with this as well.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2010)

I cant use those stocks Sima . Theyre too low quality


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Will do, but, sig off please :3


Sorry D;

I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll find others dear then.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 10, 2010)

I want an Avatar from this:


I want a sig from this:


I know the avatar render is not that good but I want the avi to be able to see the 2 eyes and his face so ya. Thx 

For the borders do what you think is nice and let your creativity flow.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 11, 2010)

Request - Set and one 160x250 ava

Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Dotted
Text - None
Worker -Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 11, 2010)

Will do all order later after Christmas Shopping .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 11, 2010)

senior
set
text-              Brolaf

thank you~


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 11, 2010)

Will do .

*HOUSEKEEPING *

Naked Snacks
Sin
Sima
Vampire Knights - Not doing since she requested it somewhere else.
Jude
Dexter.


.​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred

Sorry Theyre So Slow Guys. I've been ill most of the weekend.*​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2010)

*SIN


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2010)

*SIMA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2010)

*JUDECIOUS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2010)

*DEXTER


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Judecious (Dec 14, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDECIOUS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



So pretty


----------



## Sima (Dec 14, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SIMA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Why thank you my dear, love it :3


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2010)

Glad you like pek.


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 15, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - dotted
Text - none

Thx in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 16, 2010)

^ Sig off please and will do both.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

remove my request please :33


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay            .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 17, 2010)

Will do   ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

*GEAR SECOND


Spoiler:  








Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

*GOD MOVEMENT


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 18, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *GEAR SECOND
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



omg that looks Great I love it thx a lot pek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad you like it


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 

*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kels.

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

SUZALULU pek

Will do, sig off please ^^


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi there 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Borders: Something pretty
Worker: Kelsey

Thankies


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

*SAKU


Spoiler:  











Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you!

24'd


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

No problem .


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 19, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SAKU
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Amazing . I love it. Thanks   *reps*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad you like  <3


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 19, 2010)

Lady Kelsey a simple set please
I'll Rep and Credit of Course

I want the avy to be Ciel Face

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2010)

Will do   .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2010)

*SAPPHIRE


Spoiler:  










Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Aiku (Dec 21, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior, but would also like senior size as well
Borders - Dotted
Text - "Come a little closer..." I would like two signatures, one with and one without the text, please
Worker: Kelsey

Make it beautiful.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 21, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesome
and perfect for the holiday 
Thank you thank you !!!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Will do Aiku~

Glad you like Sapphire .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

*AIKU 


Spoiler:  













Rep & Cred

Congrats Shop for Having my 10,000th Post .*​


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Requesting a set:
Stock
Junior sizes
Make it look cool 

Thank you~~


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you . & will do ~


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Aiku (Dec 22, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *AIKU
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you very much, Kelsey. 

Will wear soon. Very soon. :ho

And congratulations on 10,000 posts.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Sig off please Uchiha

No problem Aiku .


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2010)

Quick avy request.

No effects just need a thin black border.



Rep as your reward thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

Will do Grimmjow~


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you rep now


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

*UCHIHA ASURA


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2010)

*GRIMMJOW


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 23, 2010)

Saku1986 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...




Kelsey, requesting for the same picture of milady666 fanarts..

me only want avatar only. senior size member. same style as what she requested for hinata  but mine is Temari. or avatar part is temari. no need for the sig, only the avy that focusing to temtem ionly . wait for you, make it, before it turns christmas. I want that ava sooo bady


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Dec 23, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *UCHIHA ASURA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Thanks! ^^ It's awesome! +rep

Sorry about sig.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 23, 2010)

【Temari】 said:


> Kelsey, requesting for the same picture of milady666 fanarts..
> 
> me only want avatar only. senior size member. same style as what she requested for hinata  but mine is Temari. or avatar part is temari. no need for the sig, only the avy that focusing to temtem ionly . wait for you, make it, before it turns christmas. I want that ava sooo bady



Will do



Uchiha Asura said:


> Thanks! ^^ It's awesome! +rep
> 
> Sorry about sig.



Its okay ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 23, 2010)

*TEMARI


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *TEMARI
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!! tEEEEEMMMMMMAAAAARRRRRRRRiiiiiiii!!!!!!!   god! sooooooo cutttteeeee  

if you only knew how happy I am now..


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha, I'm glad you like it so much .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ                   .


----------



## Metaro (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set 
avatar 125x125 
signature whatever size

Effects: use blue colors , if it doesn't look good  , then use other colors

Stock:




thank you so much


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2010)

Will do Met .


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 

*Size* - 150 x 150 av / 150 x 200 av / junior sig
*Borders* - No border please.
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kelsooo.

Thanks for your consideration.

No need for a 125 x 125 av. The forums will resize it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2010)

Will do :3

Sig off please


----------



## Thor (Dec 24, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Borders - Yes please
Text - On the sig "let the fury of Thor be known"
Worker - Kelsey 

Thanks for making me pretty in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Borders - Yes please
> Text - On the sig "let the fury of Thor be known"
> ...



Sorry Thor, I cant take this, the Stock is way too much of a low quality


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2010)

*METARO


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2010)

*NAKED SNACKS


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Metaro (Dec 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem :3


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem :3


----------



## Rosie (Dec 31, 2010)

Set Request Kelsey 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square, Dotted
Effects: Subtle, but enough to enhance the image. I'm thinking along the lines of soft and sweet.
Text: "Shall we dance?"

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2011)

Will do Rosie :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 2, 2011)

*ROSIE


Spoiler:  









Rep & Cred​*


----------



## Rosie (Jan 2, 2011)

It's so pretttyyyyy! 

Thanks Kelsey!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there .Request for Kelsey 

Request:  Set
Stock: 

Size:  Junior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Up to you

Make it pretty please :33.Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

SAKU1986


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome Kelsey 
Rep and cred for you sweetie


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you like pek.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been a whole 4 pages since I last requested 

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "Soar"
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, you and your Basketball Sin. .
Will do ~


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2011)

Set Pwease?


Text: Zangetsu
Effects Do what you want


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay Legendio, will do .


----------



## Selva (Jan 11, 2011)

Kelsey 

Can I haz a 150x150 avatar of Date Masamune. Do whatever you want with it and use any stock you like, I don't mind XD
Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

Will do Selva .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Jan 12, 2011)

FUUUUU  you made four! You're such an angel! Thank you so much love. I love them all


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2011)

You outdid yourself on that one Kelsey 

So great


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my, thank you guys .


----------



## Bleach (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to request a set please.

*Size:* Senior
*Stock:*

Make it sexy since you know... the stock is sexy :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for spamming, but I had 100 posts on a separate account, so does that count? If it doesn't just tell me and I'll come back later.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Could you switch your sig off please
2. No it doesnt count I'm afraid.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

*BLEACH*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 12, 2011)

Senior size
Set
dotted borders
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig off please & will do ~


----------



## VioNi (Jan 12, 2011)

KELSEY!!!  Think you could make Vio a set? For... let's say a BUNCH of MasamunexKojuro pics???  (Has a bunch on her comp XD)

This pic: 
Size: Senior
Borders: dotted
Text: Chocolate Temptation
Effects: Anything will do.
Avatar on either one of them.

Thanks! Will rep, give credit and dish out KxM.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLEACH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow that was so damn fast lol! Great speed :33

Will rep n cred! Thnx!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2011)

*VioNi*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## VioNi (Jan 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VioNi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




KELSEY IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!  +Reps and Cred

For you:


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 13, 2011)

Reserving        .


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

ohh boss 

la avy 


*Spoiler*: __ 







la sig 

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 x150 and 170x220 for avy 

dotted white borders

on sig " stick with me baby "

make me nosebleed


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll hopefully have all the sets done by Sunday night since I'm busy tomorrow and most of Saturday (:


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay, remember I reserved 

Stock:  If it's too LQ, just tell me. :] And crop it dif. to get rid of the text.
Avatar: 150x150 and 150x200. Blone-haired girl and/or Blue-haired girl.
Signature: 430x288. 
Effects: Up to you.
Border: Dotted.
Text (signature only): Anything that suits it. : )


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

*PORCELAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 15, 2011)

-Loss for words-


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope you like it


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2011)

i said 170x220 not 220x170 xD


but i LOVE IT XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh shit, sorry, let me redo it, thats my fault .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Here you go, sorry again .


----------



## Garudo (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm also doing my request here, because I don't think there are a lot of Gekko Moriah Sets. 

Stock: 
Size: Normal
Borders: Something that fits
Text: KageKageKage
Effects: Dark and Gloomy
Avatar: Moriah's Head


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Here you go, sorry again .



thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Garudo said:


> I'm also doing my request here, because I don't think there are a lot of Gekko Moriah Sets.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Normal
> ...



Will do ~



Kagura said:


> thanks :33



Keine Problem. :3


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 15, 2011)

I know I don't have 100 posts, but I was wondering if you do requests that don't supply a stock?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

1. Sig off again
2. Not really, no.


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2011)

Request - sig
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - open to whatever
Text - N/A
Worker: whoever wants to do it


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Will do   ^^


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 15, 2011)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - , 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border
*Text* - "I like these odds" in the sig as for the font use something fancy looking 
*Worker*- Anyone is fine

Just a little extra, I don't want too much special effects on the sig simplicity is beautiful too. I'll have faith in the artist though


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2011)

^ Will do~ 


*Housekeeping*

Devil
Garudo
Vile
Vash TS
Hikawa
S
Sapphire
Amphi​


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Kelsey, could you make an avatar and sig for me? 

avatar:  Not sure how it'll look..
thin black border, senior size



and make a sig out of the top panel of this page? No effects, just not too big please. 

rep from someone else.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Will do Hikawa ^^


----------



## S (Jan 16, 2011)

Request - set
Size - senior
Borders - open to whatever
Text - N/A
Worker: Anyone is fine


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Will do, sig off please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

*DEVIL *


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

*GAURDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Garudo (Jan 16, 2011)

It's perfect. :33
Happy B-Day btw and thanks again.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you and glad you like


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey kelsey, I think your work is great. Could you make me a set from this pic

Avy : 150x150 if possible, since I can resize it myself and I'm going to need senior size later
Sig : you can make the sig from another Zeref manga panel too .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you turn your sig off and sorry, you need at least 100 posts in order for me to make you a set :I


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Can you turn your sig off and sorry, you need at least 100 posts in order for me to make you a set :I



Sorry for the sig, didn't know. Ok, thanks anyway  will come back when I have 100 posts I guess.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay      :v


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 16, 2011)

Set please :33
Stock

Size: Senior
Borderotted
Avy: Usagi face, rounded
Sig:Give it a dream like elegant kind of effect, rounded of course

Rep and Credit of course
Thank you


----------



## Amphi (Jan 16, 2011)

Request - set
Stock -   
Size - senior, because I'd prefer to not have it remade once i hit senior level
Borders - rounded
Text - Amphi
Worker: Not sure, umm, someone will take it.
Possible idea, maybe have it look fiery and epic just a thought though.

will give rep and credit for maker  thank you, and can i get a pm when its complete please if possible.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*VILE*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*Vash TS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*HIKAWA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*S*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*SAPPHIRENINJA*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

*AMPHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey, it looks awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you like :3


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't mean to spam, but at some point soon, I'll need the avatar resized for a senior. No need to do it now and this isn't a request, I'm just saying.

But they came out great, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats fine, but which ava would you like resizing?


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

I missed an "s" in "avatars", I meant them all.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh okay, will do later :v


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

wow looks nice Kelsey. thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem Hika :3


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Amphi (Jan 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *AMPHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much i will rep now and credit you when i get to use it


----------



## Sillay (Jan 17, 2011)

for anyone:

x. a set please
x. junior for the avy, and a decent size for the sig; I have no size in mind currently :>
x. effects/border up to artist's discretion; really do anything you feel like
x. no text
x. 

and ofc, I'll rep/credit :]


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, the stocks rather low quality, do you have any HQ images I could work with?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

here




lol i think this is the best quality it gets xD

just use saturation kelsey like the avy i made for it xD


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2011)

Still pretty shit quality, but never mind.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2011)

*SILLAY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SILLAY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry for the low quality :/ [and thanks Kagura for trying!] I'm glad you tried though, and I like the results a lot. Just give me a couple days to wear and credit please; I still have some avys from the giveaways to wear.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats fine .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 19, 2011)

Le   Bumpuu.


----------



## Naked (Jan 19, 2011)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kels. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2011)

Will do Snacks .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Will do GM .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

*NAKED SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

*GOD MOVEMENT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd like to request a *set* please.

*Stock:*

Note: This is from Ch:524. Beware of spoilers if you haven't read it already.


The stock I'm supplying is for the* middle panel of Zabuza*.


*Ava:* 
I'd like my avatar to be Zabuza's face/head. If possible, can you trans all the lines from the movement and the huge bold lines just above his head. If you can't trans them, it's fine.

Colours: 
Make it gloomy but a bit bloody if possible. So dark colours with hints of red.
If you can't do that, try and get some blue in there.

Size: 
The same size as my ava that I'm using at the minute. I'm really sorry I don't know the dimensions. 

Boarder:
I don't mind. I'll let you pick a boarder.

*Sig:*

Colours: 
Try and make it match the avatar please. Also, trans the whole thing except Zabuza + his sword. If you can't trans the whole thing, do what you did to the avatar. 

Size:
If you can trans all of Zabuza, then leave the size as it is. If not, crop it down a little. (Im really sorry, I don't understand the dimensions or anything) 

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Its okay, will do but please turn your sig off ^^

But do you want the Sig to be a Trans then? Not an actual sig?


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, I'll do it now. 

Erm yes please. Would you be able to trans and colour it?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll try to ^^


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you ^.^


----------



## Naked (Jan 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thankyouthankyouthankyou! 

24'd.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Its okay .


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 21, 2011)

Request - set, 
Stock - 
Size - senior,
Borders - solid, 
Text - Psychs
Worker: Any willing to do it, I'd appreciate anyone. =D


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Will dooo .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 23, 2011)

stock- 

senior
nice border
set

~thank ya


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Will do Nova :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

*MEDGEHOG*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

*PSYCHS*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

*NOVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Sig off please Gaara.

Also I really dont like the stock, its already over Special Effected and would be really hard to work with :I


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll find something else.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay .


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, i want this one!!

set please.

Stock:

Yey!!!

Do some special effects, i don't know, you choose..


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats better, will use that one .


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 23, 2011)

ok, thanks in advance.:


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MEDGEHOG*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you!

Great job 

Just repped you too. Thanks again Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2011)

*GAARA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 24, 2011)

It lookes awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Naked (Jan 25, 2011)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 


*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kelsey.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF JONGHYUN


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

*NAKED SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Naked (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you!  Will wear in a bit.

24'd. 
Remind me if I forget. :S


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelsss  I have a set request!

Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Text - none

Thankies


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Kels, can you make a set for me :3?

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




Size-senior
Border/effects-your decision; go crazy
text: Romance Dawning


----------



## Aiku (Jan 27, 2011)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Junior and senior.
Borders - Dotted.
Text - "Stay with me...I love you..."
Worker: Kelsey.

Make it heartwarming to look at. 

And I just realized that the signature you made for me is in your examples.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2011)

Will do everyone .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2011)

*AIKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there, this is my first request on the site. 

I'd like to request an ava and sig. 

*Ava* Can you get them both in one ava?



*Sig*



*Size* - Junior (I think). 

*Borders* - Your choice for a border (whichever looks the best).

*Text* - For the sig (in quotations): "Hard Work Beats Talent When Talent Fails To Work Hard"

No text for the ava.

*Worker* - Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome  Thanks!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 29, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2011)

*SON GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem~ *SIG OFF PLEASE.*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Woops, my fault. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey kelsey legend recommended you to me said your awesome at sets
i would love to request a set


Stock - 
Size - junior  
Borders -  what ever you think looks best
Text - "sexy can I..."
Worker- Kelsey

thank yous a head of time


----------



## Naked (Jan 30, 2011)

I have this sudden urge for more SHINee.
*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 

The quality is a bit shoddy, but I hope it'll do.
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kelsey.

Thanks!


----------



## Thor (Jan 30, 2011)

New request for an avy and sig. It's been too long. 
*avy*
*Spoiler*: __ 






*text*:Blood &Thunder

*sig**text* Age of Thunder.

Thankyou very much.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

uvertherainbow said:


> Hey kelsey legend recommended you to me said your awesome at sets
> i would love to request a set
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, its not the best stock I've seen but I'll try~



Naked Snacks! said:


> I have this sudden urge for more SHINee.
> *Request* - Set please!
> *Stock* -
> 
> ...



IT INCLUDES TAEMIN. IT WILL BE AMAZING.



Thor Odinson said:


> New request for an avy and sig. It's been too long.
> *avy*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Will do ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2011)

*NAKED SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

Set Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Stock-
Effects-whatever you like
Borders-Dotted


----------



## Naked (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Orgasmic. 

Thanks Kels.


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



next time i'll find something better THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 31, 2011)

Avatars request. 

Stock: [] - two avatars of the dudes at the top
Border: Whatever looks good
Effects: Nothing too flashy

Thanks~


----------



## Aiku (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *AIKU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much, Kelsey. 

Will wear soon.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Set Senior and one 150x200 avatar
> Stock-
> Effects-whatever you like
> Borders-Dotted



Will do Judey~



Naked Snacks! said:


> Orgasmic.
> 
> Thanks Kels.





uvertherainbow said:


> next time i'll find something better THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH



No problem you two .



Flame Emperor said:


> Avatars request.
> 
> Stock: [] - two avatars of the dudes at the top
> Border: Whatever looks good
> ...



Hotlinking Not Allowed v____v Cant see the image.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

*THOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Thor (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hotlinking Not Allowed v____v Cant see the image.


Sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you~ Will do .


----------



## Judecious (Feb 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just fucking wonderful :datkelsey

dammit you need a smiley


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Jude . <3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2011)

*FLAME EMPEROR *


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 2, 2011)

Set please 

*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior 
*Borders*: Dotted
*Text*: 
*Worker*: Kelsey

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2011)

I cant see your stock Gear .


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh sorry bout that.Can you see it now?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I can now :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2011)

*GEAR SECOND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn,thanks a lot it looks kickass I love it


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you like :3


----------



## Judecious (Feb 3, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150X200 ava
Stock-
Text-Sand Siblings
Borders-dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2011)

Will do Judey ~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm, the stocks a bit... LQ, got any other stocks you wanna use?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

ohh boss  set 

and make it BADASS

avy


sig



dotted white borders 

170x220 and 150x150

on sig " welcome to my game"

i wore the other one at another forum but i will wear this one at both


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sweet  


thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

No problem :3


----------



## Judecious (Feb 7, 2011)

Set 
Size-senior one 150x200 avatar
Borders-Dotted
Text One Generation to the Next
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

Bit of a shitty stock but I'll see what I can do~


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 7, 2011)

shitfuck, life sucks v-v

ah, what about these


orr


no text :]
if first stock: transparency and/or dotted border
avatars on both couples.

if second stock: basic dotted border & avatar on the two on the right, or just the girl.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. This is a good request shop. 


Please make me a set with this image. :33
Something feminine


borders: dotted
on sig: Princess Deluxe

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

*QUEEN IVY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks kels


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MILKSHAKE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet ~ Thanks KellyKels <3


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *QUEEN IVY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, This is so amazing 
But I can't rep you


----------



## Rosie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Kelsey, I need something simple and sweet 

Request: Set
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Like I said above, simple and sweet
Text: None
And could I have two avies? One of Spain and one of England? Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 9, 2011)

Queen Ivy said:


> Wow, This is so amazing
> But I can't rep you



You can still rep even if I have black bar 



Rosie said:


> Hey Kelsey, I need something simple and sweet
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



Sure can do~!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 




 (Sorry, I couldnt get a Spain ava on his own without Iggy being in the way)






Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

oi boss can i have another set 

dont kill me......



 on sig "you really are not that adorable little boy anymore"

avy on each 150x150  and 170x220 dotted white borders

IM IN A MOOD

MAKE IT SOO ADORABLE


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2011)

GET OUT OF MY SHOP ARIEL. OUT .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

but BOSS


----------



## Rosie (Feb 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


ENGLAND, WHY YOU MESSING WITH MY SPAIN? 

Jk, it's cool. I actually like the avie better that way. Thanks Kelsey! 

Cute stock, Kagu-chan  Good luck getting Kelsey to do the set.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2011)

No problem Rosie .

YOU HEARD ARIEL


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

PLEASE BOSS PLEASE 

i will rep you twice is that what you want


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2011)

Its okay, I'll do it no need for double rep .

Now stop spamming .


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello kels

Set Please:

Text: All Hearts Connect


----------



## Skylit (Feb 11, 2011)

Just an avatar, Kels. 

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi kelsey!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set
avatar : 125x125
sig size:  200 x 120
Text. whatever you like
stock:




Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> Hello kels
> 
> Set Please:
> 
> Text: All Hearts Connect





Skylit said:


> Just an avatar, Kels.
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Will do ~



Metaro said:


> Hi kelsey!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



For some reason your Stock wont load, could you re-host it please?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 11, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size -Senior
Borders - Any of your choice
Text: K.Z


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

Will do Kenppaa~


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank ye


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*SKYLIT*

Shitty Stock was Shitty ?__?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Skylit (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> Shitty Stock was Shitty ?__?
> 
> ...



Suck my dick.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

No, you suck mine


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*KENPACHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 11, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kelsey again.
Sorry Kelsey cant get your rep More erect now


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

My dick is ronery Kenppaaa D:


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG THANKS  your the best :33


----------



## Metaro (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> For some reason your Stock wont load, could you re-host it please?



Oops D:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Met~ Will do now ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 



You did mean 120x200 right? Its a little small S:








Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Metaro (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Omg D: my Bad 
It's 400x200 loli'mstupid
Thanks for the ava xD.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

xDD I'll redo it now .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*Met:*




(Just did one with border in case~)


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi  

Request:  Set
Stock:  
Size: Junior
Borders and effects:  Up to you

I want avi on Sakura,please . Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

Will do Saku .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

*SAKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAKU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  

I like it a lot.Thankies   

(Damn you're so fast )


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm a speedy worker, what can I say .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2011)

.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Feb 12, 2011)

A request for stock plz~?c:

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Nuthin~
Size: Senior
Effects: Something sexy~?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Datte  

Will do~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

*DATTEBAYAOI*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

hi kelsey 

type:Avatar
size: 150 x 200
stock:
effects: nothing too fancy, but pretty enough, I'uno... work your magic


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Doing it now .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 



hope you dont mind it being single 








Rep & Cred~​


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you sweetie, will wear it soon


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Will do Shai


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

*SHAI*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Meia (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi :3

Request - set
Stock - 

Size - junior
Borders and effects  - up to you :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Not the greatest quality but I'll see what I can do :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay         .


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, can you make me an avatar?

Stock:

I want the avatar to be the kid jiraiya in the red box. You can dazzle it up like you normally do.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Will do~


----------



## Savage (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the sound of that!


----------



## Empathy (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to make a request please  .

_*Request:*_ Avatar
_*Stock:*_ []
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Solid
*Text:* If the _*"Yo"*_ in it isn't high enough quality(since I got it from a different lesser quality stock and cut and added it) then please redo it to make it say Yo
*Worker:* Doesn't matter just aslong as you know you can make it good :33





_Matching Signature_
_________________________________________​



*Request:* Signature (to match the above avatar)
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Solid
*Text:* No thank you :33
*Worker:* Whoever thinks they can do good work with it 
 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Feb 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DATTEBAYAOI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



_*HOLYMOTHERFAWKINGCHEESELOAD!*_
I LOVE these!!!pek
You captured him so well~
Lol, OnewOnewOnewOnewOnew~~~
I love it!
Reps and creds~~♥♥


----------



## Naked (Feb 14, 2011)

*Request* - Set please!
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - No border please!
*Text* - 
*Worker* - Kelsey.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

Will do guuys~ SIG OFF PLEASE SNACKS! 

Glad you like Datte-Chan pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

*MEIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

*JIRAIYA *


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Meia (Feb 14, 2011)

It's beautiful :33. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

*No Ceilings*

I did the best I could 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

*NAKED SNACKS*

Fuck this stock was beautiful so I didnt want to do so much to it okay? pek
Taemin looks DIVINE pek

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Aiku (Feb 14, 2011)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Junior and senior.
Borders - Dotted white.
Text - "He's mine!" Could you make it so that it's indicating that Sasuke's saying it? 
Worker: Kelsey.

Avatars focused on Sasuke and Itachi, please. One avatar of them together would also be great. 

Is it possible to get it done today? I want to use it for Valentines Day.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

*AIKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Aiku (Feb 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *AIKU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're...you're so fast! 

I love you. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah you wanted it quick so I was like .

Glad you like~ <3


----------



## Naked (Feb 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS*
> 
> Fuck this stock was beautiful so I didnt want to do so much to it okay? pek
> Taemin looks DIVINE pek
> ...



Thank you! 
Taemin is amazing. 

Sorry about the sig. I didn't realize until now. 

Also, Happy Valentine's Day!


fff, 24'd.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

He is. He. Is. 

no problem xD
Happy Valentines to you too darling


----------



## Empathy (Feb 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *No Ceilings*
> 
> I did the best I could
> 
> ...



Looks great thanks. Happy Valentines day . You did well on the ava.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

Sig off please. Glad you like ~


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 15, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Size: Junior, I guess.
Border: Black lined.
Text: "A Girl Worth Fighting For.."
Worker: Kelsey

Quick question, since I'm a noob, what requirements do you have to make to be able to wear senior sized avatars?

Edit: almost forgot, could you remove the text that is already there? Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

Im sorry Shichi, I cant use that stock, its way too Low Quality, please choose another :/

Also you need *1000 Posts & 6 Months of Membership time* to get Senior.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Im sorry Shichi, I cant use that stock, its way too Low Quality, please choose another :/
> 
> Also you need *1000 Posts & 6 Months of Membership time* to get Senior.



Okay, understandable.

and thanks.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 15, 2011)

Could you make a transparent set with ?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats a better stock. Sure~


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. If you're open to it, a minimal amount of effects to it wouldn't be bad , but if you think it would be better without, then that's fine.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

*SHICHIBUKAI*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHICHIBUKAI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Damn, this is sick. Terrific job, _babe_.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

No problem dear .


----------



## darkangelcel (Feb 15, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever looks better
Text -  Avi: Angel Sig: Matthew Williams
Worker: whoever


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

Will do  ~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

*DARKANGEL*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 15, 2011)

Request - Set 
Stock -  
Size - Senior 
Borders - Rounded
Effects - Whatever makes it look good.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 15, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Stock-
Size-150x150
Borders-Dotted
Effect-don't mind

avatars of each naruto and sasuke please and one 150x200 for each.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Request - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> Borders - Rounded
> Effects - Whatever makes it look good.



cant see the stock 



Judecious said:


> Request-Avatars
> Stock-
> Size-150x150
> Borders-Dotted
> ...



Will do ~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 16, 2011)

Request - Set 
Stock -  
Size - Senior 
Borders - Rounded
Effects - Whatever makes it look good.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay will do .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 17, 2011)

Kels, my dear 

Request: set 
Stock: 
Size: senior 
Borders - dotted
Effects - make it lovey-dovey :33

& thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2011)

Will do      .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 18, 2011)

Kerushiiii! 

i need a set pronto. 

i found this on Rule 63 and it's not pronz. and i found it pretty funny and cute at the same time, so i want a set of it.

Sig: at the size limit for senior members if it isnt already. and a border of sorts. and whatever you think'd look good with it. :33

Ava: a close-up on Frieza's frustrated face. just a simple line border. preferably dark purple, cuz that's his aura color. 

Deh Stock:



plz n thank joo :33

oh! and even though the background is white, could you make it transparent, plz? :33


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Kelsey



Can you get me a set based on that pic?

I was thinking just text base sig and avatar.

You can fit in as much as you can based on these words.  You don't have to put them all in.  Just whatever you can fit into a basic medium sized sig.
Thanks

People's Champ

The Rock Says....

Know Your Role, Shut Your Mouth

Do You Smell what the Rock is Cooking?

Strudel

Do You Like Pie?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2011)

Oi im doing it geez please be PATIENT 

kelsey he requested this from my shop also


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2011)

Well you said it will be done before Friday and I understand you have a life and a lot of request.  However, you did say the request will be done before Friday and you did not give me an update on it at all until I asked.  So I asked another shop for it.  It seemed like the logical thing to do.  Sorry if I broke a rule or something.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2011)

not logical if u were in the middle of doing it and then you see that the same request was requested somewhere else


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2011)

*BLUEBEARD*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh god, YES  
so raburabu~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUEBEARD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it. 

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

How come I only request here rarely! 

I am putting you to work my princess 

Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Effect: Anything you want  You have good taste 
Border: Dotted
Text: "Don't Worry...I'll protect you now"


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

Will do :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

*YAMI*

This is what you meant right?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

*KEIICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2011)

Kelsey you wonderful person!!!  Rep coming your way


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad you like it darling pek.


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 20, 2011)

Set

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effect: Whatever you think fits and looks good
Border: Black
Text: none 

Thx in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

Will do Gear ^^


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Feb 20, 2011)

Request - set please ^^
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - solid
Text - Your lil sheepy mareep.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2011)

yes, that is what i meant.

but the sig looks a bit small to me. >w<

edit: nvm, screen was zoomed out a bit. 

regardless, t'ank joo'z :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

No problem, SIG OFF PLEASE YAMI V___V


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2011)

yo boss set 
avy 



sig



avy badass sig sad but badass

dotted white borders

on sig " these tear we show, makes our fight even more important because..I truly want to save you


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2011)

Will do kiddo :3


----------



## Judecious (Feb 20, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Stock-
Text-KakashixMei forever, also remove the original kakashixmei
Effect-dont mind.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2011)

KELSEY 

It's been forever.

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "Unstoppable"
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

*GEAR SECOND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

*TAMAKI *


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GEAR SECOND*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy ****,I can't describe how happy i am right now this is simply amaizing tyvm 

+rep 

ty


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*Glad you like Gear *​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2011)

BADASS AS HELL 

need to spread


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

GLAD YOU LIKE .


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Kelsey can you make a gif?



its on 6:20-6:40  Just a gif of The Rock waving his hand on his face.  If you can add some text of Peekaboo! Can You See Me? on two seperate transitions please.

So just pick from 6:20-6:40 when he starts waving his hand


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Feb 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TAMAKI *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>w< Mep!!! Thank you!!! Its so cute ^o^!!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

1. 20 Seconds is way to long for a gif to be made within NF sizes
2. I cant apply text to it because I dont know how
3. I dont go Gif's in requests.

*SIG OFF PLEASE SHEEPY*, glad you like


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

*JUDEY   * 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

no problem Judey .


----------



## Sunako (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2011)

Is that Dean and Castiel? Thats adorable 

Will do ~


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 22, 2011)

Request - Set, Avatar focus on male
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - your choice
Text - "A new Legend Begins"


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2011)

Will do Kenpa ~


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 22, 2011)

Danke In Advance Kels


----------



## Sunako (Feb 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Is that Dean and Castiel? Thats adorable
> 
> Will do ~



Why yes , it is.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 22, 2011)

Just an avatar again, Kels. 

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2011)

cute guy will do


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Kels, can I have a senior set of this: 

You can do what you want with designs :3

As for text can I have 3 rows? I'd like it to say:
1st: TAka
2nd: kuJAku
3rd: conDORU

:3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Stock 

SIG OFF LEGGO .


----------



## Judecious (Feb 22, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Stock-
Text-Aiming For The Top
Effect-Whatever you think looks nice
Border-Dotted


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi again Kelsey. 

Just requesting an ava.

Stock: 

Senior size

Effects: Something cool  but not too effecty

Border: 

Preciate it.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

Will do . 

so many to do


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

*SUNAKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

*KENPACHI*



*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Skylit (Feb 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





I can't rep you right now.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

I can wait bro


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 23, 2011)

You must spread rep before giving it to kelsey ene

thanks ewe


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

I can wait .


----------



## Sunako (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much , Kelsey~~~ pek pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem pek


----------



## Red (Feb 24, 2011)

Set request
Avy size: 150px
Avy stock: 
Border: Dotted border

Siggy size: 550px X 423px
Siggy stock: 
Border: Dotted border

something like this:


Kelsey said:


> ​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2011)

Will do Red :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2011)

*SON GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Meia (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, hope I'm not requesting too early. 

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - up to you. 

I only want you to cut the "the end" text or part, out of the set. 

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2011)

No you're not ^^ Will do but *sig off please.*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks marvelous. 

Will wear soon, repped.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you like :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

*RED*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

*MEIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Meia (Feb 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MEIA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks, I love it, I'll wear it soon.


----------



## uvertherainbow (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm back to request your awesomeness 

Request - set
Stock - which ever you think has the best quality ((indecisive fan girl))

*Spoiler*: __ 







Size - junior
Borders - dotted
Text - Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE.*


----------



## uvertherainbow (Feb 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE.*



meep sorry i forgots i fixed it


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you ~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## uvertherainbow (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

No problem ~


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry for so soon (been 3 days).

Set request.

Stock: 

Border: Same as usual.

Effects: Whatever u like.

Text for sig: Kevin Durant

Senior size please. 

Preciate u.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2011)

Willll do bro ~


----------



## Judecious (Mar 1, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Set
> Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
> Stock-
> Text-Aiming For The Top
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2011)

KellyKelz <3

Avy only
150x200 (one reg senior one too)
Border; Dotted
Stock: 
Text - none


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry Jude 

I'll do all requests when I get home tonight


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

*SON GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*

I didnt know if you wanted effects or not 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sora (Mar 2, 2011)

hey kelsey can you make a set for me
senior size please :33


----------



## Judecious (Mar 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks                  .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

Will do Ice .


----------



## Metaro (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Kelsey 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I ask again for a set
Colors and text: whatever.
Avatar size 125x125
Signatures size 400x200
Stock:


Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

Will do Met :ho.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!

U outdo urself EVERY TIME Kels. 

24'd 

Will wear the set tomorrow and give u ur rep + cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MILKSHAKE*
> 
> I didnt know if you wanted effects or not
> 
> ...



Nah, it's very simple and pretty <3 Thanks! :]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 2, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2011)

*ICE.*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2011)

*METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 3, 2011)

Kels, would you mind finding a stock for me? It's fine if you're not willing to, I'm just having a hard time finding one myself.

I hope you don't mind me calling you Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure, what stock would you like? Also thats fine, loads of people call me Kels .


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sure, what stock would you like? Also thats fine, loads of people call me Kels .



One of Natsu Dragonil from Fairy Tail. Preferably a manga stock. Thanks a bunch, Kels. 

Could you put 'Dragon Slayer' on it and solid borders?

Edit: Not sure if I mentioned this, but I only want an ava. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Will do :33 .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

boss
dotted white borders

avy  150x200 and 170x220



sig not too big try to have both of them in it the blue hair girl is transcend



on it have " i can feel you begging me to not to do what I'm about to do..I'm sorry love but I will not let you go.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay Ariel :3


----------



## Yoona (Mar 4, 2011)

May I get 2 avys please ? 

Request - avatar
Stock - 1.) 

2.) 
Size - Senior
Borders - No border
Text - No text

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Yoona (Mar 4, 2011)

Also I'm asking permission to use them on another forum .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2011)

That fine as long as I'm credited.


----------



## Sin (Mar 5, 2011)

Only four pages since my last request 

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "TEAM"
Worker - No preference

Feel free to crop as needed.

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2011)

Will do Sin bro .


----------



## Sunako (Mar 5, 2011)

Kelsey 


Senior Set.
Avatar on Cas~
Effects and such are up to you~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2011)

What a funny stock 
Will do~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2011)

i edit my avy stock


----------



## Rosie (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't mind me Kelsey. I'm just adding to your workload 

Request: Set
Stock:  Hopefully this is allowed

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: None, unless it's minimal
Text: None

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

*SHICHI *

Sorry, the stocks were hard to find ;___;


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHICHI *
> 
> Sorry, the stocks were hard to find ;___;
> 
> ...


T-They're soo beautiful.. 

Thanks a ton, Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG sooooo pretty


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Sunako (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm next


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay so I would liiike a Senior sized set with any kind of borders, effects, or text.

Stock: 

Thank you~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Will do Alex, which one did you want for the ava again? .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

*SUNAKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2011)

Any of them~


----------



## Sunako (Mar 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUNAKO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  Wait a bit I gotta spreaaad~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay Alexxu & Okay Suna


----------



## Skylit (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, my slave. 

An avatar.

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Will do manhoe


----------



## uvertherainbow (Mar 6, 2011)

*I'm back*



Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - Whatever you want
Text - mon ch?ri


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy shit, is that France? 

Also will do ~


----------



## uvertherainbow (Mar 6, 2011)

it is france  >.<


----------



## Rosie (Mar 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kels


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2011)

Just need a avatar 120x120, no effects, solid black border.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Just need a avatar 120x120, no effects, solid black border.



Cant see the stock bro.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

*LAYMOND*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

*SKYLIT*

I didnt do much because it was B&W 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

*HALCA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Skylit (Mar 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> I didnt do much because it was B&W
> 
> ...




Why the fuck do I have to spread around first?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

Because it says so


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohohoho, so you have a shop after all. :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont lie .


----------



## Yoona (Mar 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HALCA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Beautiful xD


----------



## Meia (Mar 7, 2011)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders and effects - Love it and rape it just make it look nice .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm, its pretty low quality but I'll see what I can do ^^'


----------



## Meia (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry for the low quality. I can look for different stock if you want.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 7, 2011)

Kels  set request time!!

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: soft but sexy 

thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2011)

Nyah UKUS  Will do ~


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cant see the stock bro.





Sorry, there.


----------



## uvertherainbow (Mar 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



THANKS! >.<


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2011)

Will do Seph~


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2011)

Kelsey <3 a set request please 
.
Ava for each one of them if you can 
Make it smexy (I know you will). Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

*SEPHIROTH *


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

*DESERT BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

*MEIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DESERT BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU 
Merci dear!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to what you'll do with this one, Kels.

Request: Ava
Stock: 
Size: Senior and Junior
Border: Bold black line
Effects: Could you add a fitting background? The rest is up to you. 

Thanks, my love.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

hey kelsey :3

Request - set
Stock -  
Size - senior
Borders -  dotted

thanks you


----------



## Meia (Mar 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MEIA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you it's awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

Will do guys, *SIG OFF PLEASE MEIA.*


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

*SHICHI
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


FFFFFF Kels I love them pek wearing now


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2011)

Perfect  
Thank you kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Metaro (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Kelsey (:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can I have a set

Avatar:125x125
Signature: 200x400
Text and others: what you want :3

Stock:


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHICHI
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A damn fine job Kels, a damn fine job.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2011)

Will do Met~ 

Glad you like Shichi


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

*METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Oki doke Crayons :33.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh~~ So beautiful!!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you like :33


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi good day may i request a set made from this please rep will be given


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll see what I can do v__v


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

*^ SIG OFF PLEASE *


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

oh          sorry


----------



## Judecious (Mar 11, 2011)

Banner  
I just need some effects and text on it.
Stock-
Text-Naruto Kingdom and below that Ichigo vs Ulquiorra(something like 

Size-955x320

Also so it matches


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck I'm shit with Banners Jude, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 11, 2011)

Should i cancel it


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 11, 2011)

Kelsey, I want a Pokemon set . 

I don't really have a stock, but I want either N or N and Touka.

I'm sure you have a lot of stocks to choose from, if not, forget this.

150x150, dotted borders. For sig, also.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 12, 2011)

Kels <3
Senior [+ 150x200 ava]

Text: Trinity
mini text: friends forever
Avvy on all of them ; girl and boy on left ; girl and boy on right


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

Nah, I'll try Jude .

I'd rather you get me a stock Heather, but I'll try.

Okay Milkshake ~


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello there!
Stock:

Zoom in the head. (Know what i mean?)
Border: dotted

Effects: hmm, maybe more brighter colours?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm guessing you want an ava? .
Size?


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm guessing you want an ava? .
> Size?



Oh, yes, an ava please.
Size: 125x125


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

Oki will do <:


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oki will do <:




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

*SIXX PATHS OF PAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

*JUDE*




*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

*PORCELAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*

Sorry the stock was pretty LQ so I couldnt do much


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

*SHINTENSHIN*

Sorry I forgot how to put borders on Trans's so it might not look right.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHINTENSHIN*
> 
> Sorry I forgot how to put borders on Trans's so it might _*not look right.*_
> 
> ...



No.. it's fine 
Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Fear (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a set from 

Avatar focused on Vegeta. On the sig, I want the text ''*Eternal Rivals*'' 

Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

Will do but do you want any specific borders?


----------



## Fear (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah sorry I forgot, dotted if that's no problem.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, will do <:


----------



## Judecious (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sorry if I failed Judey T___T
*
Sig off please :v*


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

It's perfect, Kels. :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

...And I have to spread


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll wait its fine .


----------



## Fear (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll rep her for you. Then I will rep her again once my request is done.

Aren't I just a nice person?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

You're a wonderful person .


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow  I love it and you pek Thanks!


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear said:


> I'll rep her for you. Then I will rep her again once my request is done.
> 
> Aren't I just a nice person?



 You don't have to, but that's very kind. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Wow  I love it and you pek Thanks!



I'm glad you like it .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

*FEAR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2011)

Wassup Kels<3 ?

Just a set from  borders and effects up to you


----------



## Fear (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *FEAR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Boss.

Need to spread. I will come back for you. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Will do Moon 

No problem . Could you turn your sig off in one of your posts please?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

*MOON~*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2011)

OH MYYYY ~

It was quick bb,thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2011)

Need a set of this


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Trans? Sig? Borders?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Trans? Sig? Borders?



Sorry
I want to use it as sig and avatar,no transparency,can you put a good background behind the character?borders any.
The avatar focused on Sasori and third Kazakage,is it possible to do it?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

okay will do <:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 13, 2011)

ummmmmm will wear this one promise 

150x200 and 170x220 on the red haired girl and blue haired girl each

on sig have " Pockey Causes Love" 

dotted white borders take out the girls in the background


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Will do Ariel :3


----------



## Sima (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsu 

Ava; I just want a dotted boarder on it, 150x150, do anything you'd like otherwise.



Sig; I just want it a bit smaller, I am not too fond of huge sigs. Any effects and things you want, just make it pretty.



thanks in advance pek


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

god swoobat scares me

Will do .


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 13, 2011)

My lovely Kelsey Set please
one of these two stock will do
i just can't choose! 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senior size of course
Thank you 
will rep and credit of course


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 13, 2011)

How much avatars are we allowed to request? 

/has a lot of asen dewd stocks


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Do whatever looks good :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Will do all guys 



Porcelain said:


> How much avatars are we allowed to request?
> 
> /has a lot of asen dewd stocks



Hmm... 5 at the most please v__v


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

*SAISHIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2011)

sexy and soo cute  

thanks 

FUCK MY LIFE IM 24d


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

*SIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

*MARI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad you like~ *Sig off please! *


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for the sig thank you again


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you :33 & no problem ~


----------



## Sima (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kelsu bby pek

love it.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad you like it pek.


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hmm... 5 at the most please v__v



You got it! Please make 'em jizztastic kelsey 


*Spoiler*: _stock1_ 





just of his face <333












make me unf


----------



## Sora (Mar 14, 2011)

yo Kelsey it's me again can you make two sets for me?
:33
stock 1


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kelsey 
it's beautiful 
rep and credit of course


----------



## Naked (Mar 14, 2011)

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - None
*Text* - 

Thanks Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

*HEATHER
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 15, 2011)

Marry me, Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

brb booking church .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

*ICE.*-chan


*Spoiler*: __ 














Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> brb booking church .



Oh baby. <3

/i will rep you, i just have to spread


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and an 150x200 avatar
Stock-*Ava*-
Stock-*Sig*-
Text-For sig add Lady Angel
Borders-Dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

will do Judey


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 15, 2011)

*NAKED SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Naked (Mar 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kelsey. 

Will rep in a bit. :|


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 15, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - dotted
Text - "If it's a choice between eternal Hell and good tunes, and eternal Heaven and New Kids on the fuckin' Block ? I'm gonna be surfin' on the lake of fire, rockin' out."

If you can't fit the quote just take it out.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2011)

Kels

Senior Penor Set please


Text:2 Blondes are better than None



Everything else up to you:33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Will do guys :3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

*JUDEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

*BLUESASUKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2011)

Kels you missed the 2 its "2 blondes are better than none"


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

oh fuck sorry  will do it now


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Here you go;


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2011)

Its ok honey


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope you like


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDEY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks love


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUESASUKE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank You! Rep!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad you like guys :33

*Sig off please BlueSasuke!*


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh sorry fixed it.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks bro <:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

yo boss can i get a transparent sig 

and a 170x220 and 150x200 dotted white borders avy on red and blue with background 

take your time 

*Spoiler*: __ 








effects up to you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Im really bad with complicated Trans's but I'll try ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2011)

which is why i said take your time boss :33


----------



## uvertherainbow (Mar 16, 2011)

spaz is back again

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - whatever works best
Text - none


----------



## Eki (Mar 16, 2011)

Request - Ava
Stock - 
Size - senior,
Borders - no border (Or whatever you think would look best )
Text - "Miria"


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Will do Eki & Rainbow <:


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

/reserved pek


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2011)

its even better then trans  

thanks Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*EKI*

Sorry if they look crap ><


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesn't seem like I had to reserve at all. 

Type: Set
Member Standing: Senior
How much stocks?: Two, though I only have one
Stock1, for signature: 
Stock2: If I can go find one, I would, but my shitty laptop won't let me on tumblr. I want an avatar of Taemin with long hair as well, not short. although that's jizzable, too
Avatar Size: 150x150
Signature Size: 430x310
Effects: Make it jizztastic.
Anything else?: Not really, since this is long enough as it is  LOL.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll see if I have any decent stocks of Taemin with long hair. 
You want a dotted border? :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 

Size - senior
Borders - no border

Just make it look cool


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

"No Hotlinking"
Image isnt showing


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'll see if I have any decent stocks of Taemin with long hair.
> You want a dotted border? :33



Oh whoops, forgot to mention that.

Yeah, I do. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Okkkaaaay ~


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Kels. Could you get me a manga stock of Sasuke and another one of a close up of either Sasuke's Sharingan or Itachi's? Even Madara's will do.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll try Shichi ^^

*NOTE: If I dont get your requests done tonight then they will be done by Tuesday because I'm going away tomorrow for the weekend and won't really be doing sets.*


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 17, 2011)

That's fine, Kels. Thank you for your dedication.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sig off please! *


----------



## Mish (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello. `v`

2 icons please.

Can you do something with these:


*Spoiler*: _hereee_ 









Thank you so very much!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

150x150 & what border?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## Mish (Mar 17, 2011)

I honestly don't mind.
Anything you think looks good.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay :33 .


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> "No Hotlinking"
> Image isnt showing



Sometimes I hate booru.


----------



## uvertherainbow (Mar 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



THANKS ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

*HEATHER*

I didnt do much to it because it was gorgeous x___x
Plus I failed to find a decent long haired stock :/


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

*BLUEBEARD*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

*SHICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

*MISH*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

*GOD MOVEMENT*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Skylit (Mar 18, 2011)

An avatar.

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUEBEARD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





It's beautiful. Will rep and cred.


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2011)

*Signature:*

Border: red dots
..effects: what you like


*Avatar:*

size: 125x125
Border: red dots


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HEATHER*
> 
> I didnt do much to it because it was gorgeous x___x
> Plus I failed to find a decent long haired stock :/
> ...



JESUS CHRIST OMG 

@shintenshin - sig off :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

Will do them by Tues guys (:


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you like <:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Kels, been too long. 

Stock: 

Senior set, same border as always, and no text.

Also, can you remove the photography writing in the pic and give me the pic without that photography along with the set? 

'Preciate it.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

Will do bro .


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 24'd, but I won't forget to rep.

You never cease to amaze me, Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

No problem bro .


----------



## Metaro (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Kels  it's me Bothering again

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar: 125x125  Of Suigetsu 
Signature: 400x200
Effects and colors:Make it look cute 
Text: whatever 
Stock

Thanks you!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2011)

What a cute stock . 
Will do ~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 18, 2011)

Keeels  set tiemz!

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "T'es mien"
Effects: soft, keep the blue-ish lighting

Thanks


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 18, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior 
Borders - dotted
Text -


----------



## Mish (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you very much! ovo
I love them


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Kelpsy, I got another one for ya. 

Size of sig: Senior Member Max.

Size of Ava: Max.

Style/Edit: honestly, i dun know if it needs anything cept a simple line border, preferably light red, cuz the pic is pretty simple 

as for the ava, a close up of the face with the same color line border. 

as for the pic...



it's not pr0nz though, cuz nothing's showing, so it's perfectly legal.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Kelsey, this is my first time here.

Type: set
Size: junior, max for both
Av: on the maid girl with some of the guy 
Sig: on the right down corner can you put in a sexy font "Sometimes love ties need a disguise "
Special requests: For border, rounded and can you make it look kinda sexy
Here is the link

Thanks and I'm excited for it


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2011)

A Set request please Kelsey 
.
Ava: on Homura.
Text: Add whatever you see fit. 
Thank you <3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 19, 2011)

Gah too many requests!
Will do all guys.

*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE!*


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 20, 2011)

/reserving.

CAUSE I'M A SUPER BITCH LIKE THAT.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Avatar
> Size-Senior and One 150x200 avatar
> Effect-something nice
> Borders-Dotted
> ...



No more requests please


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Hey Kels, been too long.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I dont know how remove writing like that from a stock, sorry :/


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*METARO*

(I couldnt get all four in with that size)


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*BLUESASUKE
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it  the effects there on the sig are just wonderful!
thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*YAMI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm glad you like Butterfly .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*CINTHIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE OPEN AGAIN

Now I've finally caught up :33​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> (I couldnt get all four in with that size)
> 
> ...


Hahaha
Don't worry I love it.
Thank you !.


----------



## Selva (Mar 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


FFFFFFF  They're awesome (and the text you chose is perfect )
Thank you babe so much <3 I'll wear it tomorrow.
Your ava is beautiful btw


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm glad you both like it .

Thanks Selva pek.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't you mind If I use it in another forum? ;A;


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont mind, as long as I get linked credit :33


----------



## Fear (Mar 21, 2011)

*Request: *Set 
*Size:* Senior with a 150x200 avy.
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects: *
*Stock:* []
*Text:* ''Saiyan Prince Vegeta'' but the Vegeta part not being connected as a full sentance.

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

oh you and your Homoerotic Vegeta love

Will do bro .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

BOSSS idk which one i wantthough i do love Charlotte with mami....

no text 

dotted white borders 

150x200



*Spoiler*: __ 

















i am in a mood because thats all we talk about in the FC


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll make one out of the last stock .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

the last stock is badass i know xD


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*FEAR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Fear (Mar 21, 2011)

Now that's what you call service. Thanks 

I need 18 more posts to rep you, unless you want a null.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll wait until you it 50 if thats okay Fear ^^ ?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2011)

i fucking love it badass mami is always awesome :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I dont know how remove writing like that from a stock, sorry :/



I managed to get the pic without writing. 



Senior set.

Border: 

Text: 'I want to be a champion'

Can you get a sig without text and one with text?

'Preciate it. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Skylit (Mar 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHY DO I STILL HAVE TO SPREAD AROUND FIRST !


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Because you're a giant fail .


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Mar 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUESASUKE
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Beast!! Thank You!!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Glads you like bro .


----------



## Judecious (Mar 21, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
Borders-Dotted
Effects-you know
Stock-
Text-None


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do Judey-Chan


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2011)

hey kelsey <3

Request- set
Size- Senior 
Borders- Dotted
Effects-your usual 
Stock- 

if it's too LQ let me know


----------



## Cinthia-chan (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey, but can you make the text in the sig better to see?


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 21, 2011)

REMEMBER I RESERVED 




Type: Set
Member Standing: Seniorrrr
Size for av: 150x150
Size for sig: Umm...you decide.. not that big though.
Effects: Make me unf, like just simple but elegant effects.
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi i want a set please .Thank you
*Avatar *150x150 :
*Sig* 500x525 :


And again thank you


----------



## Rosie (Mar 21, 2011)

Set request Kels~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Some lights, nothing too fancy
Text: "Good Cop, Bad Cop"


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 21, 2011)

Set Request

Stock  

Size: Junior
Border: dashed
effects: Give it a dark, luminous feeling
Text: I'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

Type: Set
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Other: Do whatever looks nice. Try to get the avatar to match the darkness of the signature if you could :33


----------



## Sima (Mar 22, 2011)

Kelsu baby~

Ava; Just a head shot of both Lily and Snape please, dotted boarder, 150x150. Any effects you see fit.



Sig; Any effects please, just make it pretty. Dotted boarder, make it smaller but not too small.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

Will do all later guys ~


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Set please
Sig

Avy


Senior size of course
and make it pretty as usual
Thank you
will rep and credit 
take your time


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

*PORCELAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

*STARR
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2011)

Hot, thank you Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Mar 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2011)

*SHINTENSHIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PORCELAIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you, it's beautiful


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hai.

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "Respect The Beard"
Worker - No preference

Special request: Make it manly, as close to level of manliness that the beard displays  Obviously 100% beard would be impossible, so do your best


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHINTENSHIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

*RAVEN RIDER
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

*MARI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Raven Rider (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAVEN RIDER
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

*SIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Rosie (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Perfect! Thanks so much Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Sima (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks so much :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2011)

No problem Sima :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 23, 2011)

set
senior
effects whatever u like
border but no rounded--

thank u


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kels it's lovely 
i owe you a rep i need to spread


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> I managed to get the pic without writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you forget me ?

I got the image though from Snow


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 23, 2011)

Stock: Could you find me a manga stock of Itachi? Anything you can get is good.
Size: Junior
Effects: None
Border: Could you do it with none and then one with plain black border? Thanks.

I can never get enough of your work.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

I am addicted to sets. And it's your fault.

*Request:* Set
*Stock*: [] (Suprise, it's not Vegeta, but still another manly man )
*Effects: *Do whatever pleases you (I sound like pedo but whatever)
*Text: *''You're Already Dead''
*Border: *Dotted

Sankyuu!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2011)

*SON GOKU*

Sorry I forgot bro.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 24, 2011)

hey kelsey kelpp 

Request - avatars please
Stock -    
Size - Senior
Borders - white stroke, then dotted.

thanks. pek


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't sweat it bro.

Amazing job. 

24'd


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2011)

Will do~

Glad you like


----------



## Mαri (Mar 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MARI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Have to spread, thanks a lot though :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2011)

yo boss set please 

dotted white borders


colorful and make it adorable 



" catching my true love " 

avy on both 150x200 170x220


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2011)

May I make a request? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request -* Set
*
Stock -* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you can, these two images together?




But, if you cannot do that, then just of this?






*Sig Size -* 623px ? 360px 

*Avatar Size -* 150x150 & 200x200?

*Borders -* Anything! You pick ^.^

*Text - *
"The wolf and the lamb will graze together, and the lion will eat straw like the ox; and dust will be the serpent?s food. They will do no evil or harm in all My holy mountain,? says the LORD. 

(with the quotes please? :33)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*NOVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*SHICHIBUKAI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*FEAR
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*BRIGHTLY DIM*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 25, 2011)

lovely. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG i love it 

i'll wea it soon i just want to wea this badass one a little longer xD


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay  Glad you like


----------



## Shichibukai (Mar 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHICHIBUKAI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You never cease to amaze me. Wonderful job, Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

*TERRA BRANFORD*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TERRA BRANFORD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek

Thank you very much, Kelsey! Its lovely! :33

*reps and credits!*


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you like :33


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2011)

Request Tiem
Senior Size
Stock:
Design up to you
Text: My Destiny


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 26, 2011)

Set please~
  &  - Also use one of the two for an avatar. 
If you could combine them somehow in the sig, that'd be amazing.
Size: Senior (If you could, I'd like the sig to be around 460x270)
Borders: Some sort of border, whatever type you find fits.
No text.

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2011)

*LEGEND*

Lovely stock 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## RockpiRate (Mar 26, 2011)

Hii~ 


Effects: as you wish. 
Size: Junior 
Text: no text 
And make avy 125x125 & 150x150.
Thanks


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 26, 2011)

Kels I haven't been here for awhile pek
set please senior both dotted borders
the avi can be anyone and I trust you so work your magic


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2011)

Will do guys~
Lovely stock Stella pek


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Kelspek

I need a banner for SoTP

Stock:
Design: up to you
Words: Squad 3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2011)

No problem LegoBlock .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2011)

*RYRYMINI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Fear (Mar 26, 2011)

Set from 

Dotted border. Resized (make is smaller). With the text ''Broly The Legendary Super Saiyan''

You got me addicted to sets.


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 26, 2011)

Set from: 

I want the avatar to be half Madara and half Kabuto and to be 150x150
I want the sig to be transparancied and remove the We March War Begins Now text and if you could, beautify it after transparency . And I want the text Shen in both pictures.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

*ROCKPIRATE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

*STELLA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

*LEGEND
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

*FEAR 
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

*VAMPIRE*

I tried 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Stella Loussier (Mar 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STELLA*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks Kels pek​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem pek.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2011)

le    bumpu.


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2011)

hey kels

type: avatar
stock: 
size: senior
border: one with dotted, one w/o


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2011)

Will do :33 .


----------



## Judecious (Mar 28, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 ava
Borders-Dotted
Effect-something nice
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2011)

Homura smiling?! What is this?!
Will do


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VAMPIRE*
> 
> I tried
> 
> ...



Awesome. Repped. I will cred when I use later


----------



## Metaro (Mar 29, 2011)

HI Kels (: mebotheringasalawys

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would Like:
Avatar 125x125
Signature:400x200
Effects: make it look hot 
Stock:

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

Will do Met


----------



## Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Borders-1 px solid black & another with a border i you like.
Effect-something nice
Stock- Cant find any good Allen Walker stock =/, you are free to use any allen walker stock you find to be good quality.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

*Set off please*, will do.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Set off please*, will do.



So sorry kels, been a while since I was here.. xP


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

It's okay .


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior 
Borders-Dashes
Effect-Hardcore 
Stock- 

Thank you mucho


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2011)

yo Kelsey
requesting a set for my friend
stock: 
size: junior size
she's gonna be the one repping you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## JJ (Mar 29, 2011)

Request - set

Stock - 


Size - 150 x 200 avy, doesn't matter for sig 
Borders - black/white
Text - Yonghwa

Whatever you want to do with effects or whatnot is fine.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2011)

cute :33
Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

No problem ~ :33


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

*JUDE
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you pek

how about the sig?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

*METARO
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

OH SHIT. Sorry Judey, I read it as Ava's , Will do it now, with redone ava's :v


----------



## Master (Mar 29, 2011)

Set request!

Sig : 



Epic Rangiku panel (no need to say which one, eh?)
No text
Nothing fancy, just crop it and add something of your taste

Ava:



The lowest left panel, and the ava (both 150x150 and 125x125) of Rangiku raping Orihime 
Again, nothing fancy expected

For both ava and sig dotted black and white border :3
Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

Here you go Jude  Sorry ;___;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you 

sorry if i got you mixed up


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

No its my fault for not reading it properly like a dick .

Also will do Gestuga~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Master (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *No its my fault for not reading it properly like a dick .
> *
> Also will do *Gestuga*~



......


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I'M TIIRED ;____________;

also *SIG OFF *


----------



## Master (Mar 29, 2011)

Sry i had to xP

Ok enough spam


----------



## Eternity (Mar 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ETERNITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Omgyes! DD
Love love love it! ^_^


----------



## Summers (Mar 29, 2011)

request-set?(if that means avatar & sig)
size-senior

Border-you can choose
Text- you choose, something sinister or biblical
Effect-you can choose
thanks, first time, i hope i did everything right, will rep when done.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 30, 2011)

*Request* - Set,
*Stock *- 
*Size* - junior
*Borders* - dotted and rounded
*Text* - "An Angel's Nap"


----------



## Metaro (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's so cute .


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you guys like and will do requests~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*MISHUDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*ICE. 
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*JEDIJAINA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MISHUDO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*GETSUGA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Master (Mar 30, 2011)

It's awesome. Thanks


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

Request- rimjob ava
Size- 8.5in 150x200
Borders - anything but rounded
Effect - not too heavy on the effect please 
Cock - 
note - the naruto part

Text: Naruto (could you make one with the text and one without  ?)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

rimjob Ava coming up ~


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Mar 30, 2011)

*loving it*



Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG I love it. You did it so fast. +reps. Cant wait until i find a good kyuubi pic and a sexy hinata pic. Thanks a million, taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

*ALIEN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you like is Summers ~


----------



## Alien (Mar 30, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ICE.
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Purely mesmerized by this.pek

Thank you so much for making it and Ice for requesting for me.:33


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

Senior set request please.
Stock: 
Ava: Can you make two, one for Ieyasu and one for Mitsunari? 

Thank you Kelsey and take your time


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

*JASON*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't even know how you made them this fast... thank you so much Kelsey babe pek they look perfect <3
I'm 24'd now but I'll rep when I can ;_;


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad you like so much pek


----------



## Sora (Mar 31, 2011)

requesting another set 
stock: 

thank you!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2011)

Will do Ice-Chan ~


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Kelsey  set request 

Junior size

Avy: 

Sig:


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2011)

Will do Raven~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2011)

*ICE.*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Apr 1, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Borders-dotted
Stock-
Effects=Something nice
Text-Rokudaime Hokage, below that Narusexual


----------



## Rosie (Apr 2, 2011)

Set Request Kels 

Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: some light effects, something simple but sweet
No text

Thanks


----------



## Aiku (Apr 2, 2011)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Borders - Dotted white.
Text - None.

If you could get it done by tomorrow, that would be great.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - Super Harem Bros.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

Will do guys ~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

*RAVEN RIDER*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAVEN RIDER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Apr 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

*AIKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's perfect. Thanks Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

*KYUUKUDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 2, 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3
I'm back with another set pls

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 








*Spoiler*: _Trans sig_ 







both senior and supasenior avatars
dotted bordered. pretty effects.
c;


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

Will dooooo MilkyMilkshake! <3


----------



## Aiku (Apr 2, 2011)

^

SMOSH. 



Kelsey said:


> *AIKU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2011)

no problem :B


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2011)

make it smexy and make me fap like crazy 




on sig "now tell me WHO is the one that is in control of our relationship"

you know what i like 

you know my sizes on each and both thanks boss


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 3, 2011)

Ohi Kels  can you make this for me?

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
(remove the "police" writings at the top please)

thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelsey-chan! Can I request a set, onegai?  Can you make two pics combine?

*Links:* 
*Sig:* Can you please please please and pretty pretty please combine the two? 
*Sig text:* Love is all the same..it's beauty can not broken.
*Avatar:* Eeehh. I can't decide if it's L or Sasuke.  I guess the two of them.
*Avatar text: *Acrima
*Effects: *Up to your awesomeness.
*Size:* Senior size.

Thanks in advance Kelsey. Make it awesome like you always do and..I can wait. I won't rush, promise.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

I can try!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

sorry for the low quality boss but fuck im am jizzing xD


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah the picture wasnt the best


----------



## Summers (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought 3 days would never pass. So many pics I want you to awsomemize.
Request-Set

size-senior
avatar text-"ye commit sin?"
sig text-"If our God is for us, then who can be against us? - Romans 8:31"
border & effects- up to you.

Please & thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

Will do Summers


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 3, 2011)

ohshitohshitohshit
gurl you're too amazing fer me <333
thanks a lot
(can i has a 150x150 avy with that thou? that's all i request)
THANK YOU


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2011)

Here you go Milky:


Didnt read your request properly, my bad !


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2011)

Kels, still waiting for the playoffs to wear your last set 

Just a senior set request:

Stock: 

Border: 

No text, with badass effects (not too heavy though)


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelsey do you do banners? if you do could you make this for me please 

Text on banner : Manga Extremers Forums 
Size  Width :960 pixel 
        Height :205 pixel
Stock:
Thank you in advance


----------



## uvertherainbow (Apr 3, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - whatever is the best
Text - "Nothing is True"


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Set.

Stock:

Effects: Can you replace the words 'Nidai Sennin' with "Peace Warrior"? Also, I want the colors to be like a dark varient to give a  feeling to it. The avatar can be just his face.


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Plz and thank you.:33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay will do Guys.


*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE.*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*ACRIMA*

I tried :/


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ACRIMA*
> 
> I tried :/
> 
> ...



No, you didn't tried. You fucking DID it Kelsey-chan! Thank you! So much!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad you like 

Since its a new page;

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gods, yes  
thank you, it's awesomely hot!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*GOKU*

The stock was pretty LQ :I

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sophie (Apr 4, 2011)

i want an ava & sig sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo badly especially made from you kelsey because you are simply the best pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I...AM....LOVIN IT.+reps cant wait until 3 days is up. you sexy, sexy, person you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh you .

Glad you like it~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*JIRAIYA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew. 


*REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN .*​


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

Senior Set Please
Stock:
Design: up to you
Text: Passing the Torch
Extra: Make with lovepek

also

Banner for Naruto FC
Stock:
Design: Make warm and more orangey if possible
Text: Konoha's Orange Hokage


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey cant get a break, can he? 

another YGO series, you're fucking kidding...right?
Will do~


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

well 5D's was surprisingly good, i loved it, more so than the 1st 2


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2011)

*LEGEND*

I'll do the banner tomorrow :33


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DINELLE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


thank you


----------



## Ferno (Apr 4, 2011)

So this is the SHINee Set Shop 

*Request:*

Quite simply a resize of the  gif so that it works with a normal member's avatar space. Thanks in advance ~


----------



## uvertherainbow (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



THANKS SUPER MUCH~


----------



## Savage (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JIRAIYA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks! It looks amazing.


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 4, 2011)

Size: Junior & Senior
Link: 
Effects: Minimal effects, but I want it to look BA 
Border: Just a black one, I guess.

Thanks, you're a real pal.


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "Impenetrable"
Worker - No preference

Thanks as always


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Inferno Style said:


> So this is the SHINee Set Shop
> 
> *Request:*
> 
> Quite simply a resize of the  gif so that it works with a normal member's avatar space. Thanks in advance ~



I dont do Gifs :/

Will do all other requests~

Sin@ I cant see your Sig stock!


----------



## Sophie (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I reguest now? 

Request - set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_b0kQOq6eMXU/TBfUlq7ZqGI/AAAAAAAAAKw/ns_NvY65TcE/s1600/hot_bulma_in_bikini_by_worson.jpg





Size - junior
Borders - dotted
Text - cant think of anything, can you put something for me ? 

THANK YOU!!! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you got another stock Soph because its really low quality >:


----------



## Sophie (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't find any 

what about this one?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs45/f/2009/076/b/1/Hot_Army_Bulma_by_Worson2009.jpg


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah thats better, I'll use that one (:


----------



## Sophie (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you so much !   :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

No problem :33 .


----------



## Sophie (Apr 5, 2011)

By the way I forgot to ask.. 

Set means sig? right or does it mean Both Sig & ava ? hmm


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello =)

Set request
Size: 150x150 ava, sig as big as looks good/is allowed
Stock:


Border: Thin black (not dotted, please)
Additional info: Please replace the orange dots surrounding him by a good looking background/effect (what you think looks best, but if you dont like such open request: I like the colors red and black or silver)

Will rep and cred, offc ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Will do     ~


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I dont do Gifs :/
> 
> Will do all other requests~
> 
> Sin@ I cant see your Sig stock!




I think if you click on the link, it should take you there.

Let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Sin said:


> I think if you click on the link, it should take you there.
> 
> Let me know if it still doesn't work.



Still doesnt work :/


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

*SHICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

*SOPH*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sophie (Apr 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SOPH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




OMFG! They're so beautiful pek

Thank you so much! Will def credit,


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad you like pek


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Still doesnt work :/


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2011)

There we go


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 5, 2011)

Type: sig
Member standing: Senior  
Stock for sig:  or 
Sizes: 500x204
Effects: Nothing too bright, or too dark, please. 
Borders: rounded with a solid border - sig. (Or dotted lmao.)
Text: Anything you like.

FFFF, HyunSeob for the win <3


----------



## Shichibukai (Apr 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHICHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you, Kelsey. You never disappoint.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey kelsey , again! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't you mind If I ask...
Avatar 125x125 and a Signature 200x400 .
Use dark colors plz (:

Stock
Use this

Or

Whatever of these two is easy for you.

Thank you! :3


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 5, 2011)

hey again ! 

this one's a birthday set! :> [Friday!]


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







150x150 & 150x200
Text: you're a place where i belong
Nothing too bright, not too many effects c:


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

*PORCELAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

*METARO*

it didn't work as 200x400 so I did 400x200


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 7, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAYS <3
It's too cute ~ Thank you


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it. 

Thanks so much!

rep+cred


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2011)

No problem kiddo's .


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PORCELAIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's beautiful, much like you. :33


----------



## Summers (Apr 7, 2011)

Question about the request time limit, is it 3 days after the request is made including the day of the post or 3 days not including day of post. or is 3 days after request is fulfilled not including day of post or 3 days after the request is fulfilled including day of post?

Request-set

text stock 1 "The voice of thy brother's blood crieth unto me from the ground-Genesis 4:10"
text stock 2 "Draw near to God and He will draw near to you-James 4:7-8 "
Size-senior
Border-you choose
Effects-I like epic religious text, so something that suits the text & pic thats my thing.you can see theme/duality that I am going for. Please and thanks.
I cant decide what to make avatar or sig so you choose whats best.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2011)

Small question:

May I use the set you made me on other forums?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2011)

Its just 3 days so like;

Monday - Request
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday - Request

but will do summers~ and you can do but I want credit, Scizor.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

Stock:



Border: Whatever fits.

Effect: Something firey 

Size: Senior

Text: 

Sig - "Let the passion in your heart burn bright."

:33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> and you can do but I want credit, Scizor.



Alright. Credit is given. ^^

Thank you.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> it didn't work as 200x400 so I did 400x200
> 
> ...



Oh...Sorry I don't know so much about size in design programs ...
But it's perfect .

Shoot!
Sig Off


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2011)

*Sig off please*! 

Will do Eternity :33


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Sig off please*!
> 
> Will do Eternity :33



awesomethnx :33


----------



## Saishin (Apr 9, 2011)

Type: Set,avatar focused on Sai
Stock:
Size:Junior
Border:Any
Effects:Whatever that can suits with the image,but don't exaggerate
no text

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Will do :33 .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

yo boss could i get a smexy giff avy with this 



but more like this like in selvas style 



ad any effects you want boss 

dotted white borders 

one 150x200 and one 170x220


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry Ariel, I dont do those ava's as requests, I'm still working out some things with them so :/


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

dammit 

fine fine i'll get someone else to do it to do it 

but your ava with America is hot as hell


----------



## Skylit (Apr 9, 2011)

An avatar, my babe. :33

stock: 

size: 150x150

border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh Ariel 

Will do Dani ~


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ETERNITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Love it! 

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2011)

i'll be back boss 

when your ready tell me  (i will be you main customer :33)


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn, I was going to request a gif ava too ~

Oh well ~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry guys 
Will do Ariel


----------



## Bleach (Apr 9, 2011)

This shop looks like it's full of win . This has caused me to request for some win!

Sig only please!

Stock: 

Size: Senior I suppose

Everything else is up to you!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Will do Bleach 

*SIG OFF PLEASE! *


----------



## Bleach (Apr 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do Bleach
> 
> *SIG OFF PLEASE! *



You're too fast XD. Right when I saw that I didn't turn off sig I went and turned it off but you had replied already


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a speedy bitch


----------



## Summers (Apr 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ya did good kelsey, ya did damn good! taking and +repping


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

I am disappoint Kelsey. 



this spot is now reserved.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 9, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Border-dotted
Stock-
Text-Kisame of the seven swordsmen and Itachi of the Uchiha Clan
effect-something nice
Info-Have the avatar on kisame.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Will do Judey-Chan


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

*SAISHIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Saishin (Apr 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAISHIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good job but in the right part of the image the image is repeated.
It is possible to cut that part?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Saishin said:


> Good job but in the right part of the image the image is repeated.
> It is possible to cut that part?



Well it was actually meant to be the point but sure I'll cut it.

Here:


----------



## Saishin (Apr 10, 2011)

Now it's ok thank you very much Kelsey
I'll rep you soon


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## Skylit (Apr 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You know what I'd tell you now


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

^ You love me?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

*BLEACH*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bleach (Apr 10, 2011)

So... so.. sexy 

I'm in love . Will rep and cred!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad you love it


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello Kelsey 

 ♥ Request - set
 ♥ Stock - 
 ♥ Size - senior av, sig 470 width + corresponding height
 ♥ Borders - dotted plzu
 ♥ Text - no text :33

Do what you like with it >w<


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2011)

that stock is damn hot 

Will do .


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't fap too much while you're doing it or your computer will short circuit 
Thanks bro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2011)

Really like your work. Hopefully you have time for a request? It's simple, I promise.

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior avatar, for the sig just do whatever you think is best. 
Borders - just a solid one I suppose
Text - It's a Keeper's job to remember, even the dangerous things.


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2011)

Senior set request please if you have time 
- .
- ava: 3 avas, one for each one of them.
- sig: not too big.

Thank you pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

will do guys!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

*QUINCY JAMES*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

*NICODEMUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

*FEAR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


They're awesome pek thank you Kelsey <3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Set
> Size-Senior
> Border-dotted
> Stock-
> ...



What the hell is up with shops ignoring my request

you know what, fucking cancel this


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck sorry again Jude! I dont know why I missed it :/ 
No need to get so Goddamn angry about it 

*Sig off please.*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

Cancel              it.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay okay, Jesus

*Sig off again please.*


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








Request: Set
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Just do what looks right :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Will do but I cant see the Sig stock


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)

I put a link instead


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Hotlinking not allowed


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hotlinking not allowed



 I just saved it to my photobucket. Now?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

Success! Thank you


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *QUINCY JAMES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lovely stuff~ Thanks very much


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem ~ :33


----------



## Judecious (Apr 11, 2011)

I am going to try again, lets see if it's going to be ignored again.


Request-Set
Size-Senior
Border-dotted
Stock-
Text-Kisame of the seven swordsmen and Itachi of the Uchiha Clan
effect-something nice
Info-Have the avatar on kisame.


----------



## Summers (Apr 11, 2011)

Request-set
size-senior
border-you choose

effect- make the kyuubi eyes in the avatar look like a real sharingen. i you can think of something cooler, then go with that.
text sig stock 1-"Stand against the devil, and the devil will run from you-James 4:7"

I look forward to see if you can make the sig stock look cool the set I am rolling with right now has yet to be topped.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the set! It's perfect.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

set 



dotted white borders

text on it : EunHyuk

170x220 avy


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2011)

Will do guys :33

Wow Kagura, going into the K-Pop business ?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2011)

not exactly...........but its popular at that other forum i am on.............

but he is hot boss


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha thats fine


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a really special request Id like to put in for the start of the NBA 2011 Play Offs!  That start this Saturday!

Id Like a signature and Avy to be created please.

Part 1 Request

First off thanks alot I know this is alot.
For the first part of this signature on one line if you could put a text in any style you want that says "Starting 5"

From the stocks below use Billups, Fields,Amare Stoudemire, carmelo Anthony, Williams #13

Than below that line u can make the stock pictures a little smaller and put the word "Support Players" and put all the remaining stocks in any order.
Than finally below that line if you could put a text that says "NY Knicks 2011 Play Offs"

*Stocks:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 12, 2011)

Request Continued! 

Part 2

Stock Below is #13 Williams who should be apart of starting 5
[/IMG][/SPOILER]

Avy Request

Please just make this senior size and transparent 


Thank You soo much I know this is a huge request, but I am looking forward to your work. Rep and credit will be given as I show it off in the NBA playoff threads!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I'll try


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2011)

*MARI
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2011)

*JUDECIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 12, 2011)

Kels. 

Just a couple ava requests.





150x150, same border I have now, no text, and do your thing for the effects (don't add much for the second stock, just make it more visible).

Preciate it. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

Will do Goku :33


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a request for two avatars :33 150 x 150, both with dotted borders

One: 


Two:


thanks


----------



## G (Apr 13, 2011)

125x125 avatar please.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Kelsey , I'mstillbotheringfoever


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like

Avatar:125x125
Signature:400x200
Colors: whatever
Text: whatever
Stock: 

Thanks forhavingpatiencewithme


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*AUDIBLE
*
I couldnt make the sig any bigger :/


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Apr 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank Yuuus. The red in the sig makes it look epic. I wonder if my quote matched it looking at it now. +reps.

I wish folks colored more pages like this but they keep coloring covers and easy double spreads.


----------



## G (Apr 13, 2011)

Set
avatar: 125x125
stock:


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

^Will do

Glad you like it 

Easy = Easy .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks so much its wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

Im glad you like!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2011)

24d BUT I FUCKING LOVE IT JIZZZZZZ


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

^ I AM GLAD YOU LIEK ET .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 13, 2011)

Stock:


Avatar:
150x150
Thin Black Border

Signature
Whatever size
Text: Lion of Judah
Lamb of God

Rep shall be given.

I PMed you but I guess you didn't see it?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Ah sorry, because it was by PM and not in the shop I kinda forgot, it would be a lot easier if you decide to request in the future to post it in here or else I forget 

*MINI HOUSEKEEP:*

Goku
Butterfly
Metaro
Boshi
Bellic​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^ Ah sorry, because it was by PM and not in the shop I kinda forgot, it would be a lot easier if you decide to request in the future to post it in here or else I forget



Noted


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*GOKU*

The Second Stock was really hard to work with 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 




^ Loved this stock 







Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 13, 2011)

*METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks amazing though. 

I'm always 24'd when I try to rep you, why might that be?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Me too ..:33
Thank you, they're both purrfect pek


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 14, 2011)

Please make me an avatar of this one:


And a signature of this one:


The style is up to your artistic choice now.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2011)

Will do Ivy but *SIG OFF PLEASE*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 14, 2011)

Done~ 
Sorry about that

Edit: Done again..:/


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you turn it off again please ¬¬


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 14, 2011)

Type: Senior sized set
Stock: 
Text: K.O! 
Border: Dotted
Anything Else: Do anything ya want to it that'll make it look awesome 

Also I'd like the Avy to be of Juri (The Black haired girl's face) and the set focusing more on Juri and Chun li rather then the entire background cast.

Will Rep and Cred of course


----------



## Metaro (Apr 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you .
Oh hell must spread First


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2011)

Id like to request a set please, one senior and one junior its for me and uver


No Text
Design however you want


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2011)

Will doo :33


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi.

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "The chase for 10 continues"
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 15, 2011)

Will do :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 15, 2011)

[ JUST A NOTE: 
I WONT BE DOING ANY REQUESTS UNTIL SUNDAY DUE TO SHIT I'M DOING IRL  ]​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 15, 2011)

^Fine by me. Take your time Kels :33

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effect: lights, something dramatic
Text: "My fair lady"

Thanks!


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 15, 2011)

HI!! i has a request  i would like a profile picture please and thank you.......i really dont know what to tell you to put on it .....soo i guess just surprise lol


thanks in advance :33


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 16, 2011)

My favorite set-maker. 

Playoffs are starting!

I'm _likely_ gonna use this for the entire post-season. 

Set request.

Ava stock: 

Sig stock: 

Senior set.

Text for sig: RISE TOGETHER

Surprise me for borders and effects. When you crop the ava, can you make sure OKC is still all there, and for the sig can you make sure the guys lined up are all there (at least from their heads to their belly)?

Preciate it Kels. :33


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 16, 2011)

Kelsey-chan, I have another request for set. Hope you don't mind. I'm willing to wait so no rush. 

*Stock:*
*Avy text:* Acrima
*Sig text*: Kang Hyun Soo
*Size:* Senior
*Effect:* It's up to you.

I hope it's not too low quality for you to ignore it. Gomenasai. He's just too handsome here that I couldn't stop myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2011)

im doing raiykos requests at reds shop


----------



## Summers (Apr 17, 2011)

Request-set

-3rd panel with chains sticking out of him
you can choose everything else
look forward to it.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

*MINI HOUSEKEEP:*

Boshi
Bellic
Princess Ivy
Legend
Sin
Rosie
Blackfire
Praec
summers

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*
BELLIC*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

*PRINCESS IVY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, Thank you very very much.. That's sooo pretty pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## G (Apr 17, 2011)

The size is 127x127 
It doesn't look so good resized.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> The size is 127x127
> It doesn't look so good resized.





Well I tried my best with it .


----------



## Mαri (Apr 17, 2011)

EDIT:
Request: Sig
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "With a new hand comes a whole new perspective. The game, ever shifting. New dangers surround every turn"
Thank you :33


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> BELLIC*
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful  

*Reps*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2011)

Ava size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Text: Vaya Con Dios

When you finish it, could you send a vm so I don't forget?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Will do above but cant see your stock Mike !


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 17, 2011)

hmmm it looks like you are the designated set maker for all the bball fans..i guess i should ask for something then..

avatar stock: 

signature stock: 

Text: 16 wins to get to the Promised Land
effects: up to you.

senior size please.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

ok will do~.

*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE!*


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2011)

You can't see them?


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 17, 2011)

hey i changed the text..please make a note of it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 17, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Type: Senior sized set
> Stock:
> Text: K.O!
> Border: Dotted
> ...



What about me


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 18, 2011)

What about mine?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ok will do~.
> 
> *NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE!*



Kels isn't taking any new requests right now.

Please delete post.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> What about me



Kagura was doing yours in another shop, you cant double request the same thing.



Son Goku of Earth said:


> What about mine?



I'm getting to it, I've been busy .

*MINI HOUSEKEEP:*

Rosie
Blackfire
Goku
Praec
summers
Mari
Super Mike
TRI05

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~




*BLACKFIRE*

The stock was a little hard to work with so it doesnt look so good :/


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*ACRIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ACRIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rosie (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It looks great! Thanks Kels  I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you like guys


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
MARI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*SUPER MIKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~




*TRI05*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN​


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 18, 2011)

pek pek

wowsers...great job.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 18, 2011)

INCREDIBLE! 

I only asked before because I didn't see my name on the waiting list. Thought I did something wrong. 

Thank you so much Kels. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> pek pek
> 
> wowsers...great job.



I'm glad you like! You do know you can apply for Senior Membership! 



Son Goku of Earth said:


> INCREDIBLE!
> 
> I only asked before because I didn't see my name on the waiting list. Thought I did something wrong.
> 
> Thank you so much Kels, love ya. :33



I'm glad you like Goku! Yeah sorry, I must of missed you when adding the names but I definitely knew your request was there :33

<3


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 18, 2011)

how do i do that?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

I VM'd you :33


----------



## Summers (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



taking. sooo shinyyyee.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

is that good?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks! Sorry about the complications earlier.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

No problem bro


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Kagura was doing yours in another shop, you cant double request the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My request had sat their for a bit, I honestly thought that it had been dismissed so I took it took another thread. But whateves not gonna make a big deal out of it, Thanks anyway


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

Will do Shai :33


----------



## Mαri (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> MARI*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :33 .


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## Soldier (Apr 19, 2011)

Kels. :3
2 Avatars plzu.


One at 150x150 and one at 125x150(For another forum, if that's alright?)


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Will do Soldier :33


----------



## Skylit (Apr 19, 2011)

The king has found a stock. :33

avatar.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Will do Daniel :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 19, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont understand what you want me to put on the picture, and who's Hao ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 19, 2011)

Hao is the little guy. replace ttgl with hao and put words in it saying " so small"


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2011)

Set request ^^

*Image:*


*Effects:* I already like the effects on it  
Border: Thin black
*Sizes:*
*avy:* 150x150 (Preferably of Arceus' head)
*Signature:* As big as possible, while leaving enough for me to be able to put the Pokémon logo underneath it without exceeding the sig limit, please. (Unless this means it'll look bad, offc)

Also please leave the image as it is; with the space around Arceus

*Border:* Thin black (but still see-able) on both the ava and sig

Will rep and cred, offc<3


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 19, 2011)

hey kelsey took your advice and became a senior member..

can i get a senior size avy please


----------



## Gallant (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello. 

Request: Set

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy: 
Sig: 



Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "Reaching for the Heavens"


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

So much Basketball requests in here 

Will do all today guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

*SHAI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

*SOLDIER*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Shai (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful, thank you pek


----------



## Soldier (Apr 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SOLDIER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank ye <3
Already rep'd.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2011)

No problem ~


----------



## Sin (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> So much Basketball requests in here
> 
> Will do all today guys :33


I've spread your skills around the NBA thread, the boys want to go to the best


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

I love you Sin


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

*SKYLIT*



Rep & Cred~




*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*TRI05*



(No need to Rep on this one~)​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

*GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Gallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much. +Reps

-edit-

Turned it off. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem~ *SIG OFF PLEASE*!


----------



## Skylit (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> 
> 
> Rep & Cred~​



I've to spread around first.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

Its okay


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelss, set request tiems :33

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: up to you

thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

FEM!PRUSSIA, DO WANT <3
Will do~


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2011)

Its awesome! Thnx!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem ~


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLACKFIRE*
> 
> The stock was a little hard to work with so it doesnt look so good :/
> 
> ...



its perfect  lol sorry for the late pick up though  thankies!!! lol your the best


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2011)

no problem  glad you like~


----------



## ℛei (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Kelsey .My first request here.

Request: set
Borders: up to you
Effects: Something simple,but nice
Size: junior
Stock:

Could you remove the flowers and add something badass .Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll try, the flowers will be hard to remove


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-Senior and some 150x200 avas
Text-None
Effects-something nice
Borders-dotted
Stock-


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 22, 2011)

Kelsey Kelppp ~ pek

Request; set
Size; senior
Stock;  hopefully it's alright .
Effects; something dark & pretty <3.
Border; white stroke & dotted

Thank you .


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 23, 2011)

I was wondering if you would allow me to use the avy's from the sets for tumblr as well as  on here? 






Choose your favourite. I'll take whichever you do. Borders don't matter, senior sized signature. Any effects you think are good are fine with me. Take your time, i want to wait a few weeks, if that's ok.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

My first request here. 



Request: Set
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted

Toss on whatever else you'd like that makes it badass, please and thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 23, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar*


Border-Black and white

Upper chest in picture, no effects

*Signature*


Border-Black and white

Words cut out at the bottom, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, Kels if it's OK, can I request a set? But if you're too busy, it's OK :33.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Effects: Up to you!
Border: Anything that isn't dotted/dashed.
Size: Senior
Text: THE AWESOME (Put BAD on top of awesome) FRIENDS TRIO! 
(and in a smaller font) Along with some pictures of the less than awesome countries in the background....
 Avatar can be focused on anyone but Hungary .




Thank you! (And why do I have the feeling that somebody here already made a request with the same stock... eh... IDK.)


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 23, 2011)

Requesting a set :33

Type: Set
Size: Junior

Border: Dotted, or anything else if you think it looks good
Use any effects that you think look good, just make it bright and lively 
Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

Will do all guys


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*REIKI*

I couldnt remove the flowers without ruining the image so I tried and cut them out as much as possible 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*JUDECIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*BRIGHTLYDIM*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## ℛei (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> I couldnt remove the flowers without ruining the image so I tried and cut them out as much as possible
> 
> ...



It's awesome   .Don't worry  for the flowers,I tried to remove the flowers and failed  .Set looks great and I like it.Thank you very much


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Kelsey (have you heard the song by Metro Station btw.. def should!)

Anyway, really like your stuff. See it around a lot. here's my request:

I just want a sig.. pretty simple. Is it possible for you to make the background transparent and add a text saying Lucas somewhere next to the picture? Also crop it so it's only the character. I'm a senior member, so I guess you could make it the biggest size possible as long as its proportional?

Thanks a lot!


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://media.photobucket.com/image/lucas%20ssbb/KoopaDasher/LucasSSBB.png


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Hey Kelsey (have you heard the song by Metro Station btw.. def should!)
> 
> Anyway, really like your stuff. See it around a lot. here's my request:
> 
> ...



Yes I have heard the song 

And also will do ~


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2011)

I dont remember exactly when my previous request was, so I hope it's not too soon ^^

*Set request:*
*Image:*

*Avy: *Of its face
*Sig:* The whole image/as much of the image as possible
*Effect(s):* What you think looks best =) (Maybe a cosmic/space theme, or just a red/black theme) but please dont make it look 'dark', I want a happy set ^^

And I promise I will not be picky this time 

Will rep and cred offc

(If this request is requested too soon after my previous request, please let me know, so I can request this again when it's the right time.)


----------



## G (Apr 23, 2011)

set
stock: 
125x125 avatar plz
make it sexy


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

Will do guys!

*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE!*

*Mini Housekeep:*
Hollow'd Heart
Skywalker
Sephiroth
Rubi
Sanshouo
St. Lucifer
Scizor
Boshi
​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You are awesome


----------



## Judecious (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDECIOUS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you.

Will rep later.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

No problem guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*HOLLOW'D HEART*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SKYWALKER*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

*SEPHIROTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HOLLOW'D HEART*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYWALKER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You're amazing at what you do, thank you. ^^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BRIGHTLYDIM*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks hun . pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you all like it! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*RUBI*

I couldnt fit the smaller text anywhere on the sig :I

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*SANSHOUO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*ST. LUCIFER*

I didn't make it the max senior size because the picture would of become badly blurred and lower quality :v

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~
​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

*REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN*​


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SANSHOUO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you~ :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its absolutely perfect.<3
But could you please replace the dotted border with a thin black border 
I somehow really dont like dotted borders 
My bad for not specifying, though.

But the set's perfect =DD


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

yo boss 



dotted white borders

dramatic and emotional

on sig "i may be far to reach you but i will be damned if  i never see you again"


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Will do :33


----------



## Summers (Apr 24, 2011)

request-set
sig stock-http://kononohamaru.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1zidzy
avatar stock-http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=moon#/d1d53bt
you choose everything else.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Will do :33 .


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Its absolutely perfect.<3
> But could you please replace the dotted border with a thin black border
> I somehow really dont like dotted borders
> My bad for not specifying, though.
> ...



I've done the small change myself. Hope you dont mind 

Will rep after spread! =D

Edit: 4000th post =D =P


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh thats fine


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh thats fine



Glad to read that =)

Again, rep coming up! =D


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks bro :33


----------



## G (Apr 24, 2011)

Could you resize my sig a bit? I think it's too big for a junior member.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 24, 2011)

The max height for a Junior is 500, I made it 400 height :33


----------



## G (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh         .


----------



## koguryo (Apr 25, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock -  
Size - Senior
Borders - You can just go with whatever you want
Text - "Who's the most beautiful in the World?  It's Me"

For the text is it possible to have the question in the top left corner then "It's Me" in the bottom right?

Please and thank you:33


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 25, 2011)

Kelsey-chan, I'm gonna request a set again.  Please.

*Stock:* 
*Sig text:* My heart longs for you, my soul dies for you, my eyes cry for you, my empty arms reach out for you.
*Avy text:* Acrima
*Size:* Senior size

Thanks in advance!  I'm very willing to wait in case you're busy.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2011)

Will do!  .


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2011)

Senior set request please Kelsey 

. Ava for each one of them.

Take your time and thank you pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute~ Who are they?
& will do :33


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2011)

Rin and Yukio from the Blue Exorcist


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks .


----------



## Sora (Apr 25, 2011)

requesting a set 
source: 
dotted borders plz


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2011)

What a cute Vader <3 
Will do ~


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 25, 2011)

keeeeeelsea <3
Set


Simple & Clean fer me
do what you think is best ;3


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 25, 2011)

Senior Sized Set
Half-Rounded Border
Effects: The main colors should be light blue, silver, and white
Text: Eae


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~




*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

*KOGURYO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*
ACRIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
ICE.*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

*MILKSHAKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
KYUUKUDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2011)

border=yes
senior but ava 150x200
effects=yes

thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

Will do broski .


----------



## Selva (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Smexy set  thank you Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Summers (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you. taking. The kabuto, madada, kyuubi set that you made me remains the best. In fact most of my +reps comes from that set.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KOGURYO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks a bunch and repped


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


love it kelsey will wear soon


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad you like guys :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey, will wear soon


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

No problem ~


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2011)

shut up

and sleep with me

come on why don't you sleep with m-

omg, I love you 

Thanks a lot Kelsey ~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad you like it so much Milky-Chan


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

hello set maker of nba fans

i come with another request.

just a sig though.



effects and all that up to you.

text = "Looking towards our goal"


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 27, 2011)

Will do bro .


----------



## Judecious (Apr 27, 2011)

Request-edit
can you remove the Kingdom text and add Forums.

thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 28, 2011)

^ to what? :S


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi ye beautiful Kelss  I have a set request

Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "I loved you first"
Effects: up to you. Make it soft and lovely 

thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 28, 2011)

Will do  <3


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 28, 2011)

Signature:

Height: 350px

Do what you think is Best Kelsey :33


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

Set request ^^

*Image:*


*Border(s):* Thin black
*Avy size:* 150x150
*Sig size:* The max amount so I can still put the Pok?mon logo underneath without exceeding the max. sig size, please.
*Effect(s):* What you think looks good/best.

Please make it a happy set  

Will rep and cred, offc.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

*NOVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*TRI05*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

No prob bro ~


----------



## Summers (Apr 29, 2011)

request-set

you can choose everything else.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

Which one's the ava and which one's the sig? :I


----------



## Summers (Apr 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Which one's the ava and which one's the sig? :I



edited it. was going to let you choose whats best you could work with, since i wasn't really sure.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, thanks :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2011)

150 x 150

Bolded border. 

Text: First one in the gym....Last one to leave

*The second image is ridiculously large. Let me know if it's a problem.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

Set Please



Design up to you

Text: The Sky has No Limit


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Will do guys ~


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*ILLUSIONS*

The stock was really LQ :/

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's awesome!

But could you please remove that stroke on the right of the sig and the stroke of his eyes on the avatar and sig 

Repping


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats means I have to redo the whole set :I


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thats means I have to redo the whole set :I



Oh..
Nevermind then. =)

But is it possible that you only remove that stroke on the right of the sig?
Or does that require re-doing the set, too?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

No no, I can remove that:


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No no, I can remove that:



Awesome<3

Thank you very much!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh my goodness, that's beautiful  *heart-melting*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you like


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ILLUSIONS*
> 
> The stock was really LQ :/
> 
> ...



I know but I couldn't find a better one 

Thank you Kelsey :33


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 30, 2011)

Set please 
Stock: 
Remove the "Thanks for the 10000th hit"
Make it nice of course 

No rush 
take your time
Rep and credit Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Willllll do Sapphire


----------



## Kaijin (Apr 30, 2011)

Set Request

Size: Juniour
Stock: 

(if you download the img the pic will be in bigger size 904x2200) 
Border: Black

Thanks in advance, and take your time i want it to look awesome!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

Will do     ~


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 1, 2011)

Kelsey-oppa, I wonder if you can make a set out of this:

I don't have any special requests, just make it look awesome! :33
Take your time, of course.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Avi 150x150; sig is up to you
Effects and borders: Dashed avi, rest is up to you 
Stock: 

Text: "Dreamer"

Can't wait to see how it comes out xD


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much!~


----------



## Sora (May 1, 2011)

source: 
text: devil is no match for jesus
dotted borders plz

ty shotacat


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Will do Hubby-San


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 1, 2011)

Hey Kels, I would like a set request (looks like this may be OKC's last stand ).

Senior set (should be one in a couple hours )

Ava: 

Sig: 

Text for sig: WOULDN'T BE HERE WITHOUT YOU

Same borders as the one now, and your choice with the effects. 

Thanks as always. :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

will do bro


----------



## Eternity (May 1, 2011)

Hey kelly~ :33

Can you make 1 set of the 10th doctor and rose tyler and 1 set of the 11th doctor and amy pond?

Choose the stock yourself :33

Could you do that for me?


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

Kelly? 

I dont really work unless stocks are chosen for me, sorry :/


----------



## Eternity (May 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Kelly?
> 
> I dont really work unless stocks are chosen for me, sorry :/



yes. kelly. 

And ok, ill find stock :33


----------



## Eternity (May 1, 2011)

for the first set

and


for the second


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

oki doki can do :33


----------



## Eternity (May 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> oki doki can do :33



Awesome! :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

*MINI HOUSEKEEP*

Summers
Super Mike
Legend
Sapphireninja
Kaijin
BadassKunoichi
MiamiCity
Sora
Son Goku
Eternity
Frango
Sant

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE.​


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SUPER MIKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Shanoa (May 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kels 
Rep and credit of course!


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

No problem~ :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

*KAIJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*KUNOICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

*MIAMI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (May 2, 2011)

Yey. Mine is in the next batch. :33


----------



## Kaijin (May 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAIJIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That looks awesome thx a lot!! 

Have to spread b4 giving rep


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2011)

Glad you like bro :33


----------



## Summers (May 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks man, Osama is dead! gonna get you do some funny pics of obama crushing him next time.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MIAMI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love it Kelsey xD

+rep.


----------



## rice (May 3, 2011)

hey sexy 

Request - ava pweez 
[sp=Stock][/sp] 
Size - 150x200 
Borders - your choice 
Text - "ənígmə" - if not "enigma", but if it doesnt fit it, just make it none


----------



## Kelsey (May 3, 2011)

Will do Frangy-chan :33


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2011)

Request - Yusuke Urameshi Set
Stock -I has none 
Size - Senior
Borders -Solid borders.
Text - None

Is this okay?


----------



## Kelsey (May 3, 2011)

I would rather work with stock, please .


----------



## Metaro (May 3, 2011)

Uhm Hi >3<

Don't you mind If I ask you now
avatar : 125x125
Signatures size: 400x200 and less of 85,0 KB
Stock: or 
Effects : you want


th-thank you


----------



## Kelsey (May 3, 2011)

will do .


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I would rather work with stock, please .


----------



## Kelsey (May 3, 2011)

Thanks .

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE :33​


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*GOKU
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ETERNITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome! Ty!


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KUNOICHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks beautiful! You're awesome Kelsey! :33


----------



## Sora (May 4, 2011)

good job Kelsey
:WOW


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

No problem guys


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

First time requesting like this. Hope I do it right. 

Stock - 
Request - avatar
Size - senior
Borders - solid 

Just getting the face is fine.


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

^ No requests please!


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^ No requests please!



I don't understand.  

Do you mean about asking for only the face? If so, forget that part.


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Do you mean about asking for only the face? If so, forget that part.



He means no requests at all, from anybody untill he is done with the requests he is doing atm


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Ohhh, I see. Didn't check the last page. Okay then.


----------



## Kelsey (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for explaining Eternity! :33

*NO REQUESTS PLEASE*


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks for explaining Eternity! :33
> 
> *NO REQUESTS PLEASE*



You're welcome :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

*FRANGO*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

*SANTI*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

*METARO*

I couldnt get the KB any lower, sorry :/

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN!​


----------



## Judecious (May 5, 2011)

Request-Avatar of Naruto
Size-Senior and some 150x200
Border-dotted
Stock-


----------



## Santí (May 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SANTI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Metaro (May 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> I couldnt get the KB any lower, sorry :/
> 
> ...



It's Ok , thank you Kels ·A;.

edit*

No please spread no D:


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

Glad you like guys .


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

*JUDESCIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (May 5, 2011)

Set

size: senior

Stock:


----------



## Kelsey (May 5, 2011)

Ehhh, I can try .


----------



## G (May 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Ehhh, I can try .



M'kay        .


----------



## rice (May 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *FRANGO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



woah that looks awesome! thanks Kels  you


----------



## Summers (May 5, 2011)

Request-set

size-senior
text sig-"He shall smite with the rod of his mouth and slay the wicked-ISAIAH 11:4"
if you cant fit that and make it look good use this "Smite the wicked from this earth"
Effect-you choose

?do you have a list of effects that you do and examples?


----------



## Romanticide (May 5, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150, and 150 x 200. Sig is fine, as long as it doesn't look smushed or anything.
Whatever you want to add to it is fine. But can you put: Art by cnove at the bottom?

And make it super yuri cute? pek


----------



## uvertherainbow (May 5, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders -  dotted
Text - "Seni seviyorum" (turkish for i love you)

THANKS IN ADVANCED your sets are always so awesome


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2011)

requesting another set
stock : 
avatar: make sure it's kermit
dotted borders

if the stock is too hard for you i understand


----------



## G (May 6, 2011)

No wait..
Forget the Tayuya pic.. 
Just do a set of the Chikushodo pic.


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2011)

Set Request Hubby. Take your time :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects
Text: "Welcome to the tea party..." (If you could make the font cursive and elegant-like, that would be awesome)
I have no preference for the avie, but at least one with Hungary

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2011)

Will do Wifey .


----------



## -Shen- (May 6, 2011)

Two Requests.

First Request:

A *sig* from this:



Make it as sexy and beefy as possible.

Second Request:

A *set* from this (Avatar to be 150x150):



Make it as sexy and beefy as possible.

I want all to have the text Xemasu on it  Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 6, 2011)

Can someone make this pic senior sig and have a senior avy of baki (the short guy) also black borders will rep no extra special effects please


----------



## Naked (May 6, 2011)

Avatar please. :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: None
Text: 
Thanks!


----------



## Pseudo (May 6, 2011)

*Stock:*


Size:Junior
Borderotted
Text:It's Adventure Time!( Make this part really epic)
Overall I want the Set to look really epic.


----------



## blackfire96 (May 6, 2011)

hello i would like to request a set please 

*Spoiler*: __ 








do anything that you think would look amazing with it please :33 but i would like for it to say
"True friends will ALWAYS back you up"


----------



## Ace (May 7, 2011)

_*Request*_: Set


_*Stock*_:



_*Effects*_: Whatever you think looks best.  

_*For avy*_: Luffy's face please. 

Tell me if the stock is okay.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

Okay will do all guys :33

*MINI HOUSEKEEP*

Boshi
Summers
Hollow'd Heart
uvertherainbow
Sora
Rosie
VampireKnights
Kirihara
Naked Snacks
ThePseudo
Blackfire96
StonedTheGoodWay

Fuck how did I get so many in one night?! .

NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE​


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*BOSHI
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*HOLLOW'D HEART*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~




*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG kelsey! This is badass. I think you finally toped the kabuto & Madara sig you made me! Thank you. repin and credin!
edit-Your rep is disabled?
edit-never mind it was because i have to spread the rep.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*VAMPIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~



*KIRIHARA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*SNACKS
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*PESUDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~
​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VAMPIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Pseudo (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you but I must spread.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

*BLACKFIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~



*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN​


----------



## Naked (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kelsey, why are you so awesome?


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

I cant help it .


----------



## Rosie (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> ROSIE*
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Thanks Kelsey


----------



## Romanticide (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HOLLOW'D HEART*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. I love it.


----------



## ℛei (May 7, 2011)

Hello Kelsey-sama 

Request type: set
Borders: rounded
Effects: something pretty
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2011)

I have to spread but I'll rep you later Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

Will do Rei-Chan 

Glad you like guys! And no problem Sora-chan I can wait :33


----------



## blackfire96 (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLACKFIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg its amazing  thankies sooo much!!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

I'm glad you like!


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

set 

make it emotional and pretty 

avy 150x200 and 170x220

if you didn't save the other one use this 





on sig " she may be gone but you still have me."

dotted white borders


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

Will do Ariel ~


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 7, 2011)

Need a sexy lebron set think you can pull it off.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

1. Sig off please.
2. Can you supply me with some pictures to work on? .


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 7, 2011)

yeah got these for you........ 









That all I got right now.


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

I'll use the second pic~


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 7, 2011)

Kels pek
request:
set
borders:rounded
effects: you decide


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

Will do Stella pek


----------



## Ace (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome Kelsey!!  You're the best!! Dammit I'm 24 hour again!!!   I'll rep you ASAP. :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 7, 2011)

I'm glad you like  and its okay I can wait :33


----------



## -Shen- (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VAMPIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cool. Its damn hawt. I got 24ed will rep soon. You got too many requests cause your skills are good


----------



## uvertherainbow (May 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HOLLOW'D HEART*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



THANKS SOOOOOO  VERY MUCH


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2011)

Glad you like guys!


----------



## Skylit (May 8, 2011)

avatar.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2011)

Will do Danipoo <3


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2011)

Will do Boshi


----------



## Naked (May 8, 2011)

Set please. :33

Stock: 
Av:
Sig:
Size: Senior
Border: None
Text: 
Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2011)

Caaaan do~ :33


----------



## VioNi (May 8, 2011)

Kelsey!!!  

I missed your lovely sets! Could you make Vio one?  

This pic:


Senior Size, Dotted borders, Text doesn't matter, cute effects, and avy on the redhead with green eyes please. :33 

Thankies Kelsey  Will rep and give cred!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 9, 2011)

Hey Kelsey; set request.

Ava: 

or



Sig: 

Text for sig: THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING

And a sig with no text.

Same borders as the one now.

Preciate it.


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

*REIKI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

*LEBRON JAMES*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*STELLA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:FAP FAP FAP 

Thanks soo much will wear very soon


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LEBRON JAMES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love it


----------



## ℛei (May 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh my God looks awesome.Wearing it now.Thank you Kels-chan


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

No problem! .


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2011)

hey kels :3

Request - set
Stock -  
Size - senior
can you make the sig junior size plz :33
Borders - dotted


----------



## Kelsey (May 9, 2011)

Can do Starr :33


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 10, 2011)

Kels-oppa :33

Request: Set
Stock: 
You can add borders if you think they'll fit the picture. 

Thanks again Oppa!


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~



*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Sig of the entire thing, avys of all the doctors and the tardis. :33

If you can.


----------



## Skylit (May 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



about time.


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

Will do ~


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

*VIONI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2011)

Senior set request please 

- Stock: 
- Ava: the dude on the right with the beard <3
- Text on sig: Heroes.

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

Will do Selvy! :33


----------



## VioNi (May 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VIONI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

Thankies Kelsey!  +rep & cred


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Kelsey, if its not too much to ask, can you make 150x200 avys as well as 150x150 of all the doctors and the tardis? 

Only if you can..


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2011)

I can try  .


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I can try  .



You are the best! :33


----------



## Naked (May 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love you your sets.


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

Oh bless you Snacksu .


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

*GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~



*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

*KUNOICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Ace (May 11, 2011)

Kelsey I'm back 

_Requesting_: Set

_Stock for avatar_:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Don't know which to choice.  Use any one you think is best Kels.




_Stock for Sig_:


*Spoiler*: __ 










I'm very indecisive.  Which ever looks best Kelsey.


----------



## G (May 11, 2011)

Senior set
stock


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Kelsey I'm back : X3
> 
> _Requesting_: Set
> 
> ...





「 Boshi 」 said:


> Senior set
> stock



             .

Will do guys .


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2011)

Hey Kelsey, I've never done these shops before, usually find my stuff or make it myself but was wondering might you be able to make an amazing set for me out of this



for the signature I'd like it focused on the center including the moon

for the avatar could I get two? one focused on Timothy (the one in the chair) and the other on Jonathan (the guy on the floor).

you can add whatever effects you feel would make it look great, though would like some kind of border for both of them, thanks in advanced


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

Will do Bio-kun


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

amazing


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KUNOICHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's so beautiful! 
Oh Kelsey, you're awesome!


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad you like Starr-Chan & Kuno-Chan


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2011)

Hello Kelsey ^^

*Set request* 

*Image:*


*Sizes:*
*Sig:* The max size but so that I'm still able to put the ao no exorcist logo underneath (like in my sig now)
*Ava:* 150x150

*Border:* Thin black, please.

*Other info:* Please remove the writing and please make it a happy set ^^ (And please no stroke of the image beside/underneath/above the signature and no shot of the image in the avatar/signature, please )
And please show as much of the image as possible in the sig. =)

*Effects:* What you think looks best. (But please make it look happy, though ^^)

Will rep and cred, offc.


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

will do        ~


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 11, 2011)

It's perfect, respect.

24'd.


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2011)

I can wait bro


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 11, 2011)

Avatar Stock: (Crop if you need to)
Size 150x150

Signature Stock:  (no cropping)
Size:312x446 (or something like that)

Rep shall be given


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep & Cred~​
> 
> *STELLA*​
> ​
> ...



 thanks kels pek​


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Avy or Sig.

Size: Senior.

Please and thanks.


----------



## Summers (May 12, 2011)

Request-set


sig text-"got milk"
size-senior
you choose everything else.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 12, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Solid Black Border
Text - If at all possible,  written in blood, or at least red font in the signature


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*ETERNITY*

I am never doing this many ava's again :|


*Spoiler*: __ 















Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

You are an angel Kels. :33

Than you soooo much!


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*BOSHI
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

*BIONESS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BIONESS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like it, although could you possible make it darker and more like the original, the effects are nice but it makes the whole image look a bit faded.

Edit: on second thought could you just make the effects very limited, a few glows here and there, but keep the original concept


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

okay will do  .


----------



## Selva (May 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 I love it Kelsey, thank you so much


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad you like pek <3


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it! Thnx Kelsey ^^


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

No problem :33


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2011)

:33  Hiya!  Can I make a request?


Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders ? Rounded
Text -


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

will do :33!


----------



## Ace (May 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Beautful!   Thanks Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

No problem !


----------



## G (May 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Thank you.
DAMN I GOTTA SPREAD :ARGH


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

Just have to say thank you again Kelsey. You really did a great job doing all those avys! :33

You will get double rep for it even, when I spread. And don't you dear refuse it!


----------



## Kelsey (May 12, 2011)

Glad you like Boshi and thank you Etern-kun  <3


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 12, 2011)

May I request a set 

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - 150x150
Effects: Up to you ;]
Borders – dashed
Text - "ASL -- Beach Day!" in the bottom right corner. And right under that "Dreamer" in cursive.

Thanks xD


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

^ STOCK REJECTED. Way too small and low quality.

*MINI HOUSEKEEP:*

Bioness
Bellic
The World
summers
kyuukudo
Captain Obvious
Miamicity
~M~
legend
paper person​


----------



## ~M~ (May 13, 2011)

ava 150x150 



Do whatever you want


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

adorable stock emmu, will do~ <3


----------



## Legend (May 13, 2011)

Senior Size
Style: any
Text: Fire Fist


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2011)

will do Lego~


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

Request - FC banner
Stock - Size - A large one to go at the top of the page and if you can a small one that people can put in their signature's
Borders - Rounded
Text - Little monsters~ A Lady Gaga FC

Thanking  you's


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

*BIONESS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*BELLIC*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

*THE WORLD*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

*KYUUKUDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
CAPTAIN OBVIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

*MIAMI CITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2011)

It's epic Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2011)

:33  It's awesome!


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

Glad you like too !


----------



## Chronos (May 14, 2011)

Requesting set, please :33

Request - Set
Stock -
Size - Senior
Borders - Anything that would look good at it. I'll let you choose.
Text - None


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

will do    ~


----------



## Summers (May 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THE WORLD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks, this will be my cutest set ever. I have to spread the rep.


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## KBL (May 14, 2011)

Request - Set

Sig Stock -
Size - Senior
Borders - Anything that would look good.
Effects - A dark green effect
Text - Iron Dragon Slayer

Ava Stock - 
Size -  Senior
Borders - Anything that would look good
Effects - A dark green effect 
Text - No text

I Want Gajeel face in the  avatar.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

Will do KBL <:


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

bossy  



on sig "we were left behind so why don't we move on together 

avy on each 150x200 

dotted white borders


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

Will do Ariel ~


----------



## The World (May 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THE WORLD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It turned out better than I imagined. Thank you very much, it's wonderful. +reps


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2011)

Glad you like :33.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KYUUKUDO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh my God you are sooo amazing, thank you Kelsey


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 15, 2011)

Guess who? 

I would like 3 avas (150x150) if that's okay.

Stock - 





Effects - Simple like my last request here: 

With the exception of the red circle effect you added before.

Borders: Your choice.


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

Will ddoooo ~


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

*~M~*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Bleach (May 15, 2011)

This shop is a factory of awesome 

Requesting a sig:
Size: Senior
Stock: I'm stuck between two stocks! I don't know which one is better cause well.. they are both amazing!
*Stock 1:* 
*Stock 2:*

Which one would you think would be the best to use? I honestly don't know! Just pick for me


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

Will do Bleach .


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*PAPER PERSON*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

*CHRONOS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*KBL*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## River Song (May 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LEGEND*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You are amazing


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

*SIG OFF PLEASE! *


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *CHRONOS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dat set 

Thanks Kelsey :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

No problem~ Glad you like buuut *SIG OFF PLEASE* .


----------



## Chronos (May 16, 2011)

Sorry!!!   Forgot won't happen again.


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

s'okay :33  .


----------



## Judecious (May 16, 2011)

Request-Avatars and some 150x200
Borders-many including dotted
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

will do judey~


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

Please make a Avy and Sig out of this.
Ill leave style to you.
For the avatar focus on Hajime no Ippos face please.


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

okay Audible :3


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAGURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

thank you finally


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

sorry Ariel >:


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i fucking love it King


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2011)

Awesome pek.


----------



## KBL (May 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KBL*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Fantastic work Kelsey pek.


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

Glad you like KBL! .


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

*GOKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*BLEACH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

*JUDECIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*AUDIBLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (May 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDECIOUS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## blue♥ (May 17, 2011)

Senior Set Req


Effects: Can you make the red stand out a lot? Anything else is up to you.
Text (in red): "Let the bodies hit the floor"

Please?


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

Shirou! 

Will do blue :3


----------



## Sora (May 17, 2011)

requesting a set
source:


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

will do Iceu :v


----------



## G (May 17, 2011)

I'm back with a request:
*sig*
Senior size
Dotted borders
text: Deadly descents
stock

*avatar*
150x150
Dotted borders
stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.vissy.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/EliseNew-1024x343.jpg
The pic didnt want to show up so i put this link.. It should work..


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

oki will do Boshi


----------



## Bleach (May 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLEACH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So fast and awesome 

Thanks! Will rep and cred


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 17, 2011)

I have two requests, and I want to use them outside the forum, is that okay?

First:

I want an avatar, 125x125, you can choose the border and no text please. 


Second:

Signature, I don't care about the size, round border and can you put in kanji? If so, can you put in the Japanese word for "Crap" or "Shit" in it? If not, just put in the word "Crap". 
I want both of them in the sig, and the text in purple/black color please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2011)

Will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE.*


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

Senior set request please ^^
- Avatar: 
- Sig: 
Try to make them match or something lol

Take your time and thank you pek


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and few 150x200(base on naruto)
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Metaro (May 18, 2011)

Kels D: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Can I have a set
Avatar125x125
Signature 400x200 less of 58KB
Of  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

beautiful stock  will do~


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

Kelsey dear, can you change my sig (if you still have the psd file) to only the last line? (the three last doctors and the tardis)



The sig doesnt give me much room for other things now.

Ill rep you for it ofc.


----------



## Summers (May 18, 2011)

Request-set


You choose everything else, If you can think up some cool biblical text that would be nice.


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

I havent got the file Etern, but if you post the stock again, I'll make it.
will do summers


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE.*



Changed.


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Changed.



Again. 



And kelsey, here is the stock again:


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Could you make a sig out of this please? Do whatever you'd like, as long as it's visually appealing 

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

You've requested the same thing in Kagura's shop, rejected.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> You've requested the same thing in Kagura's shop, rejected.



I was going to switch from her to here, like Blue, but oh well


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

well as long as you delete the request in her shop, that'll be okay I think


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Alright, will do


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2011)

I JUST STARTED IT


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I JUST STARTED IT



Bagh I'm sorry, I guess I'll stick with you then


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

You doing my new request Kels?


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

I've got other people's to do Etern ?? *SIG OFF PLEASE*


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

I was sure I turned that one off. Wired..


----------



## Rosie (May 19, 2011)

Set request Kels 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Not much actually. If you can think of anything cool to add, go ahead, but keep the effects to a minimum
No text

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

Will do Rosie :3


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

*BLUE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sora (May 19, 2011)

good work Kelsey chan

fuck im 24'd

will rep later


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

*BLAZING*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So pretty, thank you  The text was very fitting, I love it. I hope they reach each other in the end though ;_;


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

Is it from [C]? .


----------



## blue♥ (May 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Is it from [C]? .


naw, it's from Shiki


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

oh okay :33

Glad you like blue


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (May 19, 2011)

Thank     You.


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

No problem    .


----------



## Metaro (May 19, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Kelsey (May 19, 2011)

no problem :33


----------



## Ace (May 20, 2011)

Request: Set


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

okay will do.


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Am I next Kelsey?


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

yes yes yes Entern ??


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Yeey! 

Have I told you I love you?


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred~



*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ETERNITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Uhm.. 

Not to be too picky or anything, but could you keep the white between them,  make it so that you can see all of them, and make it a little smaller? 

If you can.. so sorry if im being to picky..


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

But if I make it smaller the sigs height will be damn small.


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But if I make it smaller the sigs height will be damn small.



I don't mind that.


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

???


----------



## Ace (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy shit that was fast.  Thanks Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

No problem Stoned


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ???



They are still cut off a bit. 

If you see your old one:



It would be perfect if you just removed the two other rows and made the white border the same size on every side.


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

I'll redo it soon .


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (May 20, 2011)

*SUMMERS*

sorry I nearly forgot you >: & couldnt find any good biblical text, sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Rosie (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks so much Kels


----------



## Summers (May 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> sorry I nearly forgot you >: & couldnt find any good biblical text, sorry.
> 
> ...



LOL you almost forgot me? Thats OK, good job, reps for you.


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

Glad you like guys~


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLAZING*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Avatar is great, but can you leave the text out of the sig, it isn't as good as I would think with text...


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2011)

Requesting Set.


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

That means I have to redo the sig Cobalt.

Will do Darth~


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Avatar: 
Signature: 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2011)

Havoc's closing his eyes in both pictures man.

Looks kinda dumb..

>.> 

Pick better Havoc art! 


Looking forward to it Kelsey!


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Avatar:
> Signature:
> ...



Stocks rejected, way too small for me to work with.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> That means I have to redo the sig Cobalt.



If you don't mind...


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 21, 2011)

Kels, it's been a while 

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Text: "Our pretences are useless, here and now."
Effects: I love the picture a lot as it is, so you can just keep the effects to a minimum 

thanks!


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

Hmm, Kelsey do you make things for like someones Birthday?


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

will do butterfly~

depends, what is it you want?


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~

*
COBALT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> COBALT*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

*SIG OFF PLEASE COBALT.*


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> will do butterfly~
> 
> depends, what is it you want?



Just a simple birthday graphic that says "Happy Birthday Aleena".
 Then a line that says "Don't worry, it wasn't made with blood, sweat, and tears".
Perhaps a silly picture somewhere  ?


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

yeah sure if you could provide the pic? :33


----------



## Bleach (May 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> yeah sure if you could provide the pic? :33



Ok lemme look for something. I'll edit this post when I find it  !

Edit: I think this picture is basic enough lol


I love that one ahahaha


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

okay :33    .


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2011)

Set request please ^^

- Stock: .
- Ava on the sleeping guy.

I want something simple and pretty. Thank you pek


----------



## Eternity (May 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ETERNITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its awesome, thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~


*
BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

will do Selva ~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFUUUUUUU, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> If you don't mind...



WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


stock rejected at my place then


----------



## Shai (May 23, 2011)

hello could i request a set?


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

will do Shaai~


----------



## Meia (May 23, 2011)

Hello can you make a set out of this pic please?


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

Will do Meia~


----------



## Gallant (May 23, 2011)

Hello, would you mind making this sig for me?

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Break the Chains of Fate


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

Will do Gallant :3


----------



## Shanoa (May 23, 2011)

I want an avy to be use in another forum 
100x100 of course

Make it super cute, bright, clear and focus on her face/head
Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2011)

I'll try


----------



## Summers (May 23, 2011)

request-Set
-
- could you make the blast red and the bubbles a shade of red. If you can think of something cooler go ahead.
sig text-"Boom goes the dynamite"
avatar text-"My game face"(if it fits nicely and can be seen)
border- you choose.


----------



## Kelsey (May 24, 2011)

Will do summers ~


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2011)

Kelsey did you start on mine yet? Because if you haven't there's something I'd like to add on it :S!

Sorry for telling you now but it just popped into my head >_<!


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

I havent started it yet, why what do you want adding? :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SHAI*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

*MEIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~

*
GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Shai (May 26, 2011)

thanks so much   love it


----------



## Gallant (May 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> GALLANT*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

Glad you like guys .


----------



## Selva (May 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you Kelsey, it looks perfect pek


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

Glad you like Selvuu-chan pek


----------



## Meia (May 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MEIA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's awesome. Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

Im glad you like


----------



## Judecious (May 26, 2011)

Request-Avatars
Size-Senior and some 150x200
Stock-
Effect-whatever looks nice
Border-dotted


----------



## Bleach (May 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I havent started it yet, why what do you want adding? :33



Under the happy birthday part could you put this message: "I'm glad you are my friend and I hope we continue to be friends!" hehe

And the blood, sweat, and tears part could you make it like a sort of "P.S." at the bottom? And sorry, one more thing. Is it possible to get it done before Sunday? Normally I would never try to rush someone but this is a special case. 

Sorry :s


----------



## Kelsey (May 26, 2011)

Thats fine, it'll be done by Sunday, dont worry :33


----------



## Sora (May 26, 2011)

requesting a set
source:
dotted borders


----------



## uvertherainbow (May 27, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - whatever looks best
Text - "no time"


(i don't know if you do animated gif avi's or not so if you cant it's no problem but if you can i'd really love if the avi of the set was mad from this

i've been trying to get it down to the right size but i'm not skilled enough in that catagory.))


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

Will do guys~ And I'll try to crop it down Uver :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

*BLEACH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (May 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLEACH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This %^% Owns face. Thank you. This will top all the other sets you have given me.
 whats this Senior Members Group thing that you talked about?
How do I do it, and what is it.


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

Glad you like so much 
I'll VM you on how to do it~


----------



## Shanoa (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey 
it's sooo cute!!! 
iou a rep


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

Thats fine Sapphire~ I'm just glad you like it :33


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2011)

Set

Sig : 



Try to take just the Goku part, do not take the Frieza one. 
Whatever effects
Dotted Border
Text : I have to do this

Avatar : (both 150 x 150 and 125x125)



Take his head, part of his hair and a lil' bit of his chest muscles 
Same border as the sig
Whatever effects
Text : YOU WILL (then just hit enter, like for a new paragraph and with different style of letters(font, whatever, my english sucks monkey's ass)) DIE

Also i got complete permission from the owner of the pic, just so long as i credit him, so no worries


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

will do Gogeta ~


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

^ Don't you mean 

Will* do *


----------



## Gogeta (May 27, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ Don't you mean
> 
> Will* do *




Smartass 

Ok, enough spam


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2011)

that was for my king 

I LOVE KELSEY 

ok im done


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2011)

will do but only if you turn your *sig off please.*


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2011)

awesome work shotacat


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Thanks broski


----------



## Naked (May 28, 2011)

Set please. :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: None
Text: 

Nice avatar, btw.


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Y U COPY ME SNACKSU good taste though 
& will do~


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2011)

Back 

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sig Stock: *

*Av Stock: *




Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - "One Failure Closer"
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Will do Sin but *SIG OFF PLEASE* or else I ignore


----------



## Sin (May 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do Sin but *SIG OFF PLEASE* or else I ignore


Sorry 

I saw (and edited) it as soon as I posted it.


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Thanks bro .


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLEACH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much Kelsey! It's exactly what I needed :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## ℛei (May 29, 2011)

Kelsey 

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders & effects: up to you
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2011)

Will do Rei-chaaaan


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2011)

*RAINBOW*

I couldnt do the Gif sorry >:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*GOGETA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## IcySaya (May 29, 2011)

I have two request please. 
1. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar:

Size: (125x125 and 150x150)

Picture: 
Dotted Border
Whatever effects you think will make it look good.
Text: IcySaya

Sig:

Size: (500x250 and 500x300)
Picture: 
Make it something sexy please. 
Text: IcySaya




2. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar:

Size: (125x125 and 150x150)

Picture: 
Dotted Border
Whatever effects you think will make it look good.
Text: IcySaya

Sig:

Size: (500x250 and 500x300)
Picture: 
Make it something sexy
Text: IcySaya




The second ones for a back up. Thank you in advance! ~_^


----------



## Judecious (May 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Have to spread


----------



## uvertherainbow (May 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> I couldnt do the Gif sorry >:
> 
> ...


i loves it 
i don't want to bother you no more but 
could you do an avi that matches the sig?


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GOGETA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh my... Oh my god!

IT'S... IT'S!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjlENx0Ntc4[/YOUTUBE]

Just the first 4 seconds though


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2011)

Oh! Sorry Rainbow, will do :33

Glad you like it so much Gogeta


----------



## AnalFairy (May 29, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> I have two request please.
> 1.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That first stock is hot. Can ya also make me a sig and ava like the one you will make for her?


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2011)

AnalFairy said:


> That first stock is hot. Can ya also make me a sig and ava like the one you will make for her?



Duplicating sets is not allowed unless permission is given from the original set wearer, period.


----------



## Kelsey (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Gogeta :33


----------



## Thor (May 29, 2011)

Request - set, 
Stock - Avy  
Sig 
Size - senior
Borders - Whatever you feel is best
Text - "I am the god of Thunder, lord of the savage Lightning"

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ace (May 29, 2011)

Requesting Set


*Avatar:* 

*Signature:*

*Text:* Ouran Host Club


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Stock:
> 
> I want to use this pic for both my sig and ava. I want the sig to have some glitter spots on it and "Student & Master" under the scroll in blue font. For the ava the same effects but just try to get as much of both their heads as possible.
> 
> I won't wear the set immediately after it's done because I'll still be wearing the one I currently have



Can you do set now that my sig is off?


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

Will do guys~ 

Yeah dont rush me Jiraiya.


----------



## G (May 30, 2011)

Senior set
dotted borders
Stock:


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

will do Boshi ~


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

*JIRAIYA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*REIKI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

*ICESAYA*

If you dont like this one then I'll make your back-up set but I only do one set per person within 3 day gaps.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## IcySaya (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ICESAYA*
> 
> If you dont like this one then I'll make your back-up set but I only do one set per person within 3 day gaps.
> 
> ...



:33 It's amazing! :33


----------



## Skylit (May 30, 2011)

avatar.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Savage (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do guys~
> 
> Yeah dont rush me Jiraiya.


Thanks. I wasn't sure if you were going to do it or not.


Kelsey said:


> *JIRAIYA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I like it. Not gonna wear it just yet but I eventually will​


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> :33 It's amazing! :33



Glad you like it :33



Skylit said:


> avatar.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Will do Daniel~



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I like it. Not gonna wear it just yet but I eventually will



Thats fine, I dont mind.


----------



## ℛei (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks faptastic  .

Thanks  you a looooooooot .Wearing it now


----------



## Naked (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kelsey. 

I love it. :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

Glad you like guys .


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

*THOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks, its great.


----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2011)

Glad you like it ~


----------



## Thor (May 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. One again great work.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 30, 2011)

Avatar Request
Stock

Size:150x150
Border: Can you do a couple with different borders? I'd like one of them to be thin black though.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 31, 2011)

Hey kelsey could you make me a set with different borders...........

Using these   

And in the sig can you have in red word saying: Give Lebron his ring


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Avatar Request
> Stock
> 
> Size:150x150
> Border: Can you do a couple with different borders? I'd like one of them to be thin black though.



Will do ~



Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hey kelsey could you make me a set with different borders...........
> 
> Using these
> 
> And in the sig can you have in red word saying: Give Lebron his ring



Stock Rejected, way too small to even work with.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2011)

150x200
of each of the people reborned


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2011)

Will do Vegeta~


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 31, 2011)

Do you do gif + pic sets? :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2011)

No I dont Kuno-chan, thats more Selva's forte I'm afraid.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 31, 2011)

Can you use these pick...........


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2011)

okay will use those .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (May 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No I dont Kuno-chan, thats more Selva's forte I'm afraid.



I'll ask her then :33


----------



## Kelsey (May 31, 2011)

Okay            :33


----------



## Summers (Jun 1, 2011)

Request-set


Sig Text-"FFFFuuuuuuuu!" (you know the rageguy meme?)
You choose everything else.


----------



## Slayz (Jun 1, 2011)

*REQUESTING BADASS TYWIN LANNISTER SET.*


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 











Use whichever image you think will work best for the avatard and the sig.

If you prefer, you may also use just one of the images for the whole set as long as the final result pleases me :ho

May the Seven smile upon your creativity!


----------



## S (Jun 1, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior 
Effect-whatever looks nice


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 1, 2011)

will do guys!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

*BELLIC*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

*LEBRON*


*Spoiler*: __ 














Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

*VEGETA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BELLIC*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad you like !


----------



## G (Jun 2, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
Borders: not dotted, something else this time.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

will do Boshi~


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you ..................


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

no problem :33 .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VEGETA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love you
rep+


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

haha glad you like! .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 2, 2011)

Uhh...I'm super nervous could I get a Set Request..



Avi:150x150 if I'm allowed that 
Effects:Whatever makes it Kawaii 
Borders:Anything you think makes it cute 
Text:
Avi:Meow [Heart]
Sig:Aren't we more [Bigger]Adorable then you. Also my name anywhere it looks nice

Thank you if you accept the request.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2011)

will do~ where is that neko picture from? is it from manga or is it just a random picture? :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> will do~ where is that neko picture from? is it from manga or is it just a random picture? :33



Oh just Random Cuteness


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh okay, thank you .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*APOPHIS*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2011)

*S
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Jun 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks, this will be LOLs.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Rosie (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Hubby  I have a super special request for you

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Notes/Effects: First, I would like you to cut out both France and Japan to the best of your degree as well as get rid of the text in the top left hand corner (and bottom right hand corner if you need to). As for effects, I want something very elegant and romantic. Not too bright with the colors though
Text: "Happy Wedding" (Use the most flowery/cursive-like font you can find)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Kelsey  long time no see

Request - signature 
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - solid
Text - "Pink"

For the signature, would it be possible to have only the elbows/chest upwards for the signature from the stock? If so I would love it  Make it very pink cause I lovveeee pink  Thanks in advance. Also, I would like Kelsey to do it


----------



## Naked (Jun 4, 2011)

Set please. :33

Stock: 
Av: []
Sig: []
Size: Senior
Border: None
Text: 

The stock are pretty small. I hope you can work with them. :|
They're still pretty HQ.

Thanks Kelsuuu~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

Will do Rosie & Snacks!



Sakura♥ said:


> Hi Kelsey  long time no see
> 
> Request - signature
> Stock -
> ...



You wouldnt happen to have a bigger and better quality version of that picture would you? Its a little too small and low quality to work with :/


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*NEKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 4, 2011)

Yo Kels 
Time now requesting here .

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can I have an
Avatar 125x125
Stock:
And Signature : 400x200 less of 58kb
Stock:

Pleease .
Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

Will do Meto~


----------



## Naked (Jun 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're the best, Kels. Thanks.


----------



## G (Jun 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Great work as usual..
Is that orange thingy in your sigs your trademark or something?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

You mean like the red swirl? I guess so, I just think is looks really cool so I guess I overuse it .


----------



## Rosie (Jun 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ah, it look lovely! It's almost exactly how I imagined it. My only issue is the large white effect (I don't want to call it a blob ) on the left side. Could you lessen it slightly? Thanks so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this okay?


----------



## Rosie (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. That's perfect. Thanks!  I gotta spread some rep first though...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Kels.

I'd like a set please.

Ava stock: 

Can you make it of the bottom left panel.

Sig stock: 

Your choice for borders and effects. No text.

Preciate it.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NEKO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm falling in love pek

oh and the avatar and sig are fantastic


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Yes. That's perfect. Thanks!  I gotta spread some rep first though...



Thats fine I can wait~!



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey Kels.
> 
> I'd like a set please.
> 
> ...



Will do :33



Neko Enzan said:


> I'm falling in love pek
> 
> oh and the avatar and sig are fantastic



Oh you  
Glad you like!


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 4, 2011)

Set
Stock: 
Hopefully you can see it, i uploaded it on some site.

Avy size: Senior [I think i can get it senior size]



Im not really sure how i want it, just surprise me. Your choice of everything.

Please and thank you (:


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 4, 2011)

ahhh kneesocks  *sig off though, please! *


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 5, 2011)

Kelsey is it to early for me to ask for another set? 
If not i have a request. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Size: (125x125 and 150x150)

Stock:

Dotted Border
Whatever effects you think will make it look good.
Text: IcySaya

Sig:

Size: (300x358)
Stock:

Make it something sexy please. 
Text: IcySaya


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

You can request every three days Saya :33 And will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE~*


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you. :33 i did i edited the request to put a spoiler. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats fine and thank you :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2011)

/reserved.
I need to find a good stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay             ~


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Senior set
stock


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2011)

Will do Boshi :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 5, 2011)

Its been 3 days my lovely and perfect set creator. I ask please for another set



Size:150x150 
Effects:your choice of kawaii 
Text: Looking for love [Heart]
Borders: whatever you like 


Effects:Lovely yet cute and naughty 
Text[All Bigger]Love Triangle also my name in cursive or something cute with colorful letters 
Borders:Rounded


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my god a sig stock of Neko Hibari's 

Will do~


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

Sig

Border, please too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

will do Bluebeard :33


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

Senior Set



Text: Full Frontal in red


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 6, 2011)

Will do Legoo~


----------



## Sora (Jun 6, 2011)

requesting a set
source:  
text: when i pikachu my metapod hardens 
dotted borders


----------



## Selva (Jun 7, 2011)

Set please.

- ava: .
- sig: .

Thank you pek


----------



## G (Jun 7, 2011)

Can i change the stock to this: 
or am i too late?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Will do guys 

No its not too late Boshi :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

*METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Metaro (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you kels *p*


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

*JELLYBUTTER*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~


*
ICESAYA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2011)

Exceptional job Kels (I changed my name ).


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad you like .
What was your previous name?


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 7, 2011)

Great job Kelsey. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Sora . 
*SIG OFF PLEASE SAYA *


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 7, 2011)

Fixed. Kelsey. pek


----------



## Narancia (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it too late to change my avatar stock?


I want the same effects


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah thats fine Neko~ :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope I'm not spamming but can the borders be rounded


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay will do :33.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Kels (: ♥


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 7, 2011)

sizes: 150 x 150 avatar (one of each), 500 x 400 signature


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad you like Jelly .

Will do Hollow~


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~



*NEKO ENZAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

*BLUEBEARD*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Jun 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Great work. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

No problemooo .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLUEBEARD*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You really did a good job on it Kelsey. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

No problemooo <3


----------



## Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Avy request 
100x100


Please, thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do     ~


----------



## Skylit (Jun 8, 2011)

avatar.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

rest is up to you.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NEKO ENZAN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm completely in love.pek

Thx Again Kelsey

Edit: I gotta spread before I rep again


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do Daniel~


Glad you like again Neko .


----------



## Sora (Jun 8, 2011)

holy shit kelsey I love it


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

damn right you do Sora-kun.


----------



## Legend (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Hun


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 8, 2011)

A set,not too effects and no text :33 



Thanks by now


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

will do Mooney~


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Kelsey i need your help. well i guest i need a set  
ok here it is

Signature 
size 550x500

Avatar
Size 150x150


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 8, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 8, 2011)

thank eyou


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Borders - Dotted white.
Text - Happy birthday, Itachi!

If possible, could you please finish it today? I want to wear this set for Itachi's birthday.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

*Set request* (for use on another forum, if that's not a problem)

*Image:* 

*Sizes:*
*Avy:* 150x150
*Signature:* average sig size; while showing as much of the image as possible, please 

*Effects:* What you think looks best
*Border:* that matches the image, if possible. (not dotted please)

Will rep and cred (on the other forum) offc ^^


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2011)

Set, please.

Don't include a border for the avatar, and make it as big as possible.
Text for signature: Straight ahead.  I think, I wish, I believe, I am.

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

*ETERNITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*MOON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you. 

using it on another forum, how should I cred it?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

put a link where ever?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
AIKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> put a link where ever?



Done 

Here is the site im using it on:



My name there is eternalyouth


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats fine :33


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 9, 2011)

Kelsey-chan, request for a set please.  Hope you're not busy.

*Stock:* 
*Avy text:* Acrima
*Sig text :* I know that he loves me cause its obvious. I know that he loves me cause its me he trust and he's missing me if he's not kissing me and when he looks at me his blue eyes tell it so.
*Effects:* Anything bright.
*Size:* Senior

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MOON*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank youuuuu <3<3


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Praecipula said:


> Kelsey-chan, request for a set please.  Hope you're not busy.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Avy text:* Acrima
> ...



Will do but could you possibly cut down the sig text, thats way too long to fit on a sig


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooopps! Okay okay.  You can just put the first sentence. Thank you again.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Oki doki will dooo .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

*HOLLOW'D HEART*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> AIKU*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

No problemooooo .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 9, 2011)

Can I reserve a space seeing I have to wait a day more to request.

plus how do I spread rep xD


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Sure can do~ You spread rep by repping random people :33


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2011)

Request for Kelsey:
*
Request* - Set
*Stock *- [] 
*Size* - Senior 
*Borders* - Dotted
*Text* - None
*Effects* - At your discretion. Something similar to current avatar would be good.

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Will do Thunder .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still spreading but heres stock for my next request.


Effects: The Usual 
Borders: Rounded on one edge 
Text: your my drug (can you have the text in english over japanese in both the ava and sig) 


Effects: Kawaii
Borders: whatever you like 
Text: [Bigger]Your Love My Flaming Addiction Our Hearts Creating The Friction  

Could you hold the set till I can rep again thx


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2011)

Wiiiillll doo neko~


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 10, 2011)

Request - Set 
Stock - Ava:   Sig: 
Size - junior
Borders - dotted
Text - "For you, Nii-san"


----------



## G (Jun 11, 2011)

Set tiem!!!1!!!!11

Size: senior
Borders: Rounded
Avatar of Daisy


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - Whatever looks best
Text - Can you make one set say Kino's Journey, and one say Spitfire?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*GHSTWRLD*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

*ACRIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*THUNDER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome I think fabulous is a better choice of words =D

Thanks alot ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha glad you like .


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 11, 2011)

So much fabulosity.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad you like it .


----------



## G (Jun 11, 2011)

I changed the stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Okay Boshi ^^


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 11, 2011)

Kel need a new one  
550x500 sig stock oh an put tis text in "Broly The Legendary Super Saiyan"

150x150 ava stock 


dotted boarder with some nice effects


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 11, 2011)

kel i love you


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 11, 2011)

Kelsey-chan, thank you so much. It's awesome! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad you like! pek.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 12, 2011)

I repped you kelsey ^-^ took a while but I did

also can the text not be in cursive in my set thank you 

I'm basically your boy slave if you need


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah thats fine Neko .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2011)

*NEKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*VOCAL*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2011)

*BOSHI/V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*TOMOTSU*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VOCAL*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It looks so adorable. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad you like it pek


----------



## Narancia (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NEKO*​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I have to stop myself I love them too much


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI/V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you.
I knew i could trust you


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> OMG!!! I have to stop myself I love them too much



Glad you like pek



V said:


> Thank you.
> I knew i could trust you



As always .


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2011)

Requesting Set 

Stock for avy: 


Stock for sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Or


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm, the sig stock is pretty LQ, got any better ones?


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 13, 2011)

where is mine


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 13, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> It looks so adorable. Thank you.





Kelsey said:


> *NEKO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Can you please make me a sig out of this:




with the effects you used on the ones I quoted? I love that look, thanks.


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Hmm, the sig stock is pretty LQ, got any better ones?



Edited my sig stock. Let me know if it's okay.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 13, 2011)

Set request please (senior size).

Ava stock: 

Sig stock: 

Your choice for everything else.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 14, 2011)

Dinelle said:


> where is mine



Dont rush me.



Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Can you please make me a sig out of this:
> 
> 
> 
> with the effects you used on the ones I quoted? I love that look, thanks.



will do, but *sig off please.*



StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Edited my sig stock. Let me know if it's okay.



thats fine~


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Dont rush me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 14, 2011)

Its okay lol .


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BOSHI/V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I even linked you to the wrong image on accident and you still made it look beautiful pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2011)

*Sig off please Tomo *


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sophie (Jun 15, 2011)

haaaai to my lovely fellow shawol. 
i wanna reguest a set.  
Stock .. 
Size - junior.
Borders - dotted,rounded.
Text - NO TEXT but can u remove the text Y.kentara & the 10th anniverary thing? 

THANKSSSSS.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello! Requesting for the first time! 

*Request* - Set
*Stock* -  
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - Solid
*Text* - Put a small "Gaja" somewhere in the sig

*Additional Info* - I'd like to have just Luffy in the set, none of the other crew members.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2011)

Will dooo~ :33


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it possible that I get a Zoro set along with the Luffy one? Would be awesome, but if not, I understand. ^^

EDIT: Of course as stock the same picture should be used.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay .


----------



## G (Jun 15, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
borders dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2011)

Will do Boshi~


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jun 15, 2011)

i wish i can kiss you :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Set request ^^

*Stock:*


*Sizes:*
*Ava:* 150x150
*Sig:* As big as makes it look good, but I still want to be able to put a logo underneath without exceeding the sig size limit, please. (I think 640x480-ish will do; but if you had something else/better in mind, please go with that instead.)

*Effect(s):* What looks good, in your opinion. I trust you make it awesome

*Borders:* The same as on the last set you made me on both the ava and sig, please. (Same as on that_ fabulous_ set you made me ^^)

Will rep and cred, offc.


----------



## Ace (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kels. pek


----------



## Sima (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelsuu, I just need a sig please, just make it smaller, and do whatever you think looks best to it please


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2011)

Request: Avatar

Size: 150 x 150
Border: Solid Black
Effects: Don't care, just not too many.


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do Rosie & Snacks!
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt happen to have a bigger and better quality version of that picture would you? Its a little too small and low quality to work with :/



No I don't >.< I'll just request with a new stock 


Request - signature 
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - solid
Text - "Pink Around Me"

So, Let's get down to business. First of all, I don't want it that big  Second of all, would it be possible to get rid of that blue background? If so I'd love it. Third of all, make it very colorful with Pink and Blue and whatever you think works  I trust your judgement  If it's not possible to resize it down to size, then just put in the face-shoulder area  Thanks Kelsey  I hope it doesn't sound like too much work and I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

Will do everyone ~



Scizor said:


> Set request ^^
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



The stocks a little LQ, got any better stocks?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> The stocks a little LQ, got any better stocks?



I hope this version is better:
 (scroll down a little and you'll see it ^^)

I really hope that one's better (It could be, as I reuploaded the one in my previous post in this thread), as I really like the stock..


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

Its still LQ but I'll try.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Its still LQ but I'll try.



Thanks =D
ur the best =)


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

*KIBA
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2011)

oh shit kelsey i love it


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

Glad you like it :ho.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*Kelsey*: Just scratch the Zoro set, and make only the Luffy one please.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 16, 2011)

okay Gaja   ~


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 16, 2011)

Oppa, here's my set request:

Stock: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey, will rep soon (24).


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2011)

Set request please ^^
. Avatar on the red haired guy. Sig not too big.
Take your time and thank you lovely pek


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 17, 2011)

Love it thanks!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2011)

It's time for a new siggggg from my new favorite sig maker 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Other: Without the text from the image if possible! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## Judecious (Jun 18, 2011)

Request-Sig
Stock-
Text-have no idea
Borders-dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Will do Judey~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*SOPHIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*GAJA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*BOSHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome!

Thanks =D

-repped-


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

glad you liiike ~


----------



## Sophie (Jun 18, 2011)

*SOPHIE*[/COLOR]


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


Wow! It looks fantastic! Thank you so much   but the bulma set is still my fav!


----------



## Gaja (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GAJA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Outstanding! Magnificent!! GAR!!!! 

Rep is there my friend. Will credit when I use it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you guys like it


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*SIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SUPER MIKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*SAKURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*KUNOICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 18, 2011)

It's so beautiful oppa!!  Kamsamnida!! 
I'll rep you soon :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Black and White photos are a bitch T__T


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 18, 2011)

Really? But you still did an amazing job!


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAKURA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I only asked for signature but I love it too much to not use it.  Thanks Kelsey! I shall rep soon


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh well, I thought an Ava would be there just in case :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*BLEACH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it. Thank you Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm glad you love it   .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you Kels.:33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 18, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - whatever you think looks best
Text - One that says friends, and one that says Spitfire

Thank's so much in advance ;u;


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

will dooo ~


----------



## Vei (Jun 18, 2011)

I've wanted to request you for a while. Your work always looks amazing. 

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Whatever you think looks good :33
Text - None
I would've removed that little bit of kanji in the corner but my MSPaint hasn't been working correctly. If you could remove it, that'd be great. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 18, 2011)

will do !


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 19, 2011)

Kelsey-chan, me too. Set. I'm willing to wait if you're busy. :33

*Stock:* 
*Avy text:* Acrima
*Avatar: * Focus on the small Sasuke
*Size:* Senior

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 19, 2011)

Will dooo


----------



## Sima (Jun 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks you lovely :33 I love it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 19, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Ace (Jun 20, 2011)

Requesting Set

Stock:


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2011)

will doooo ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2011)

*TOMO*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~



*VEIRANE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2011)

*ACRIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 




[sorry, had to include naruto]





Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Praecipula (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ACRIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HOLY SHIT, KELSEY-CHAN! :WOW This is so beautiful I wanna cry!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad you like .


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TOMO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I love you ​


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 20, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - as you wish ^^
Text - Angel on the ava please

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Vei (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VEIRANE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's beautiful. pek Thank you so much.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Damn that was fast! Didn't expect such speed!!!

Thanks! I'll rep and cred!


----------



## Naked (Jun 20, 2011)

#1

 *
Request* - ava
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

---

#2

 *Request* - ava
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

Thanks Kelsey.​


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2011)

Set Please

Text: Resolve


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 21, 2011)

Will do guuuuys~


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Senior set
borders black and white
stock


----------



## Saishin (Jun 21, 2011)

Request set,avatar focus on Naruto's face
Stock:
Size:Junior
Effects:any
Border:any


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 21, 2011)

*ANGEL*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Signature, height of 370px please.
Text: 
Dazed and Confused 
Seungri

It may be low quality but once it's reduced it should look much better


----------



## Naked (Jun 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kels. 

Rep in 24.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 21, 2011)

will do TOP~
& no problem Snacksu~


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

You do the best work, no rush though. 

Request - Set.
Stock - []
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - Grand Master
Effects - Whatever you want


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 22, 2011)

Will do  .


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope you didnt start working with the stock i gave you earlier;
i found a much better one


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

Sora said:


> requesting another set
> source:
> dotted borders



Stocks too LQ, another one please



Shota said:


> Profile Picture Request Master
> 
> Stock:
> Effects:your choice
> ...



will dooo ~


V@ Thats fine :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

*SAISHIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*TOP*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really sorry but..
Could you do version not that bright, as my eye doesn't like that
Also could make it more dark and give it a "scary" feeling
And get rid of those flowers.
Sorry for being so picky, i liked all the other sets you've made (damn there is like 9 others


----------



## Saishin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Kel  I'm sorry but for the rep you have to wait,because I've reached the limit,as soon as possible I'll rep you at once


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry V 

Thats fine Saishin~


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TOP*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

glad you like .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Set request please. I requested the same set at murasex's shop, but he/she closed it so I canceled my request via PM. 

150x150 for ava.

Ava stock: 

Your choice for borders. Do you think you can make the effects similar to ?

Sig stock: 

For the sig, I think the stock is too LQ, so if you can't work with it (you don't need to put effects), can you just re-adjust the size and put the same borders as the ava.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 23, 2011)

sure can dooo Goku~


----------



## Duffy (Jun 23, 2011)

set

effect: be creative
avatar: 150x200
sig: 400x550
boarder: dotted
note. thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2011)

will do         ~


----------



## Naked (Jun 24, 2011)

* Request* - set
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

Thanks Kelsey. ​


----------



## Ace (Jun 24, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Stock:



You forgot about me.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh shit Stoned, I'm so sorry, I'll do it now!


----------



## Ace (Jun 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh shit Stoned, I'm so sorry, I'll do it now!



It's okay.  Thank you Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2011)

*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Ace (Jun 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh shit! This is amazingly beautiful. Will rep you when I can Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats fine, I'm glad you like it! But please, no need to rep because I missed you out


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 24, 2011)

Can I please request a Signature like the one I have except of Madara in his new outfit. I would appreciate it greatly and would rep you everytime its available.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 24, 2011)

*1. Sig off.*
2. I want some stock before I do that.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Master Kelsey 

could I get a different Profile Picture with this Stock. 
Do as you want with effects,borders,etc...


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 25, 2011)

*Set:* 
*Effect:* can you make his mask sliver by any chance? besides that just simple effects but you know awesome aswell lol.
*Avatar:* 150 x 150 pwease
*Sig:* Dosent really matter just not to big please.
*Boarder: *Dotted

Thank you so much!


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jun 25, 2011)

Legendary Madara said:


> *Set:*
> *Effect:* can you make his mask sliver by any chance? besides that just simple effects but you know awesome aswell lol.
> *Avatar:* 150 x 150 pwease
> *Sig:* About the same size as current one.
> ...



Don't forget to turn your sig off


----------



## Gallant (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello Kelsey

Request -Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





If you can make the avatar centered around Taiki I'd appreciate it.





Size - Senior
Borders -Dotted
Text - "We Are Xros Heart"


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

Will do guys, starting most sigs today .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

*SKYWALKER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SHOTA*

since profile pictures for Juniors are only 100x100 it was a little hard to work with :x

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*DUFFY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SKYWALKER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you! It looks amazing, you're the best.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it so much pek!


----------



## Duffy (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LUCIFER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lmao I didn't think it was gonna turn out so good, thanks a lot

Could u make the sig smaller tho like 370x470? sorry.


----------



## Thor (Jun 25, 2011)

Request:*Sig*
Size: *Senior*
Border: *Yes*
Stock: . Just Thor's badass armor.
Text: Thor. Hiraishin


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

will do thor


_*DUFFY:*_


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> since profile pictures for Juniors are only 100x100 it was a little hard to work with :x
> 
> ...



I love it when I'm senior I'll use better stock


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

thats fine .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

You only just requested, don't rush me


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*MADARA*

Couldnt change the mask colour, sorry.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MADARA*
> 
> Couldnt change the mask colour, sorry.
> 
> ...



Its...BEAUTIFUL! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## Naked (Jun 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 You get it right every time.

24'd, rep you in a bit.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 25, 2011)

Always glad to be of satisfactory business .


----------



## Duffy (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry. Bt one more resize please. This time 350 X 400 lol


----------



## Judecious (Jun 25, 2011)

Request-Avas
Size-Senior and some 150X200
Borders-many
Stock-


----------



## Mαri (Jun 25, 2011)

Just an ava. Focused on her face.
size: senior
border: dotted


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Requesting a set, please.

*Size:* Senior.
*Border:* Whatever looks best.
*Effects:* Something that fits the tone. Not too bright and perhaps a bit gritty.
*Text:* "Bronn of the Blackwater" on the signature only.

*Ava Stock:*


*Sig Stock:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*note, signature stock is _slightly_ different


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 26, 2011)

will do Sparrow :3


----------



## Sora (Jun 26, 2011)

source: 

text: dynamic duo
dotted borders plz


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 26, 2011)

Willlllll doo Sora-chan~


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

umm am I allowed to request again 



Set Request: Junior 
Effects: dazzle your shota  
Text: I love to Share [Heart Symbol]


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

will do my Shota-kun .


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

*GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*THOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*JUDE #1*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

*JUDE #2*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Gallant (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you. Awesome as always.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Senior set.
Stock
Borders: Dotted
Text on sig: In brightest day, in blackest night, [Bigger, with a different font]no evil shall escape my sight!


----------



## Rosie (Jun 27, 2011)

Set request Hubby

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Patriotic themed, if possible. Just nothing too bright and keep the flag in.
Text: "Happy Birthday"

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kelsey why u so awesome?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

Will do V & Rosie 


Cant help it Thor, bro .


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelsey would you do some typography on already made set?
I will credit you for it :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

Sure, but I'm not good at that stuff :/


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - what ever looks best
Text - "Somewhere Only We Know"

for the avi i want it to be the guy on the left kk?

THANKS


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm, the stock is rather LQ, you got anything better?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Sure, but I'm not good at that stuff :/



I'll ask someone else then, if you don't mind


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jun 27, 2011)

what about this one?
with all the same things
and the avi being the darker man


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 27, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> I'll ask someone else then, if you don't mind



Thats fine by me, I'd rather you get a good result and miss some rep/cred than give you a bad result and disappoint you 



uvertherainbow said:


> what about this one?
> with all the same things
> and the avi being the darker man



Thats fine, thanks :33


----------



## Judecious (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE #1*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Kelsey said:


> *JUDE #2*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks Kelso :33


----------



## Duffy (Jun 28, 2011)

^Sig

Boarder: Dotted
size: 350x450
effect: Prob a white tykpe of fog effect or something

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2011)

will do Duffy


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2011)

*MARI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SPARROW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2011)

*SORA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sora (Jun 28, 2011)

I love it Kelsey
have my babies


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SPARROW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's awesome, thanks very much.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2011)

glad you liiike~


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2011)

(no rush, just wanted to post this since i don't know when i'll be on next since i work a lot now.)
150 x 150, 150 x 200 avatars of Ichigo, Rukia and both of them together. Senior sized sig.
Sig text: 
"I can't protect you without holding a sword.
I can't embrace you while holding a sword."
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 28, 2011)

Will do    ~


----------



## Mαri (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MARI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

No problemoo~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

*ROSIE*

[I have this stock & love it <3]

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Excellent work.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you like this time round bro 

*3000TH POST! THANKS EVERYONE WHO'S POSTED HERE*   ​


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you liiike ~


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 29, 2011)

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Junior & Senior
*Borders* - 
*Text* - No text.
*Worker* - Kelsey.
*Additional Info* - For the avatar, I would like it to be based on Madara and his weapon. For the signature, I would like both Kabuto and Madara to be on it. Add any effects you want, just not TOO much effects, I would still like to be able to see them.  Anyway, thank you Kelsey!


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do Suna .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: 150x200 avy
Border: Dotted
Text: None 
Additional note: For the avy please focus on Mihawk.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> [I have this stock & love it <3]
> 
> ...


Awwwww, I love it! It's too cute! Thanks so much Kels


----------



## Vicious (Jun 30, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Transparency please

Thanks in advance~


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

request type: avatar
stock: 
size: 150 x 200
border: dotted

thanks babe


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 30, 2011)

will do guuuys :33


----------



## Naked (Jun 30, 2011)

* Request* - ava
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - none

Thanks Kelsey <3​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2011)

Will do Snacksu~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2011)

*DUFFY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*HOLLOW'D HEART*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2011)

*SUNA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*STRAWHAT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sunagakure (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it, but I am 24'd. I promise I will rep you up by the end of the day.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats fine :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HOLLOW'D HEART*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. I'll rep you soon.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

I'll rep once I'm done spreading​


----------



## Duffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DUFFY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg perfect. I'll rep ya in 24 hours, sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you all like, guys .


----------



## Duffy (Jul 2, 2011)

Set please

*Spoiler*: _set_ 







Avatar out of that pic

Size: 150x150 emm u can try to include all of lil wayne in there from the hat to the end of the pic
Boarder: white dotted
effect :  <--- like that picture



^Make the sig out of that pic

Size: 390 x 308 or something like that
effect: same as avatar
boarder: white dotted




For kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

I just made you a set and you havent even used it


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2011)

*Request - Set for Kelsey please
Stock* - 
*Size *- junior
*Borders *- Whatever looks best in your opinion.
*Text* - none
*Effects*: Just add whatever to make it look good please.

I would like the avatar to only focus on Zoro please. (Guy with the swords)


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

Will do :33


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

Senior set
Borders dotted
stock 
Avatar of Sakura


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

Can dooooo   ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

*VICIOUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*STARR*

Hope you dont mind I messed around just a little ~

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Duffy (Jul 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I just made you a set and you havent even used it



I'm saving it, the rules said you can request every three days, it's cool if ya dnt wanna do it tho.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll do it but it'd just be nice to see you wear them or something :I


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STARR*
> 
> Hope you dont mind I messed around just a little ~
> 
> ...



 love it, will wear in a bit kels


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm glad you like it .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STRAWHAT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks great. Thanks for the set.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad you like :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2011)

Avys?
150x200 & 150x150
which ever stock you want
cant find any bigger


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll work with the second one, the first one is a little crap to work with. But can you complete the Form on the front page (second post) please.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

I know I just put this set on but 

Set Request Junior 
Stock:
Text: Naruto:"is this okay" Sasuke:"yes now I can take your temperature" Naruto:"WHAT!!! [Heart]"
Details: Make it Naughty yet Nice


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

Will so Shota-kun


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

*SNACKS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
DUFFY*

I didnt really get what effect you wanted, and the sig stock was horrible to work with so I kept it simple.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Naked (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SNACKS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kelsey. I love it.  pek

I spread my rep yesterday so I'll rep you soon.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'll work with the second one, the first one is a little crap to work with. But can you complete the Form on the front page (second post) please.



I am so sorry

Ava Size:150x200 & 150x150
Stock:
Border: [Dotted/Rounded/etc]Solid
Style: [Simple/Fussed]Fussed
Effects: [Flowers/No Flowers/other] anything make it bright


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## ℛei (Jul 3, 2011)

Twinny-chanuuuuuu 

Request: Set
Borders: up to you
Effects: Something smexy
Stock: 

Thankies


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

dat stock  will doo~


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

Set Please
Senior Size

Text: What do you lust for?
Effects: up to you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thank you .



No problem, your work is beautiful it deserves to be requested correctly


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

I edited my request...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 3, 2011)

Vegeta@ Oh thank you 

thats fine .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2011)

Kels babes, can you turn this gif into a 150x150 avatar? 


*crosses fingers*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

I can try, but my Photoshop freezes regularly when trying to adjust/make gifs, so I'll give it a couple of goes!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

*ZOR0*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

*VEGETA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Are you cool with manga panels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont really like the quality, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ZOR0*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice! Thank you very much. Will rep now and cred when I put it on.


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks.
I'll wear it soon.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

glad you guys like!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 4, 2011)

Request-Ava's
Size-Senior and some 150x200
Stock-
Borders-dotted
Efects-something nice


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

will do .


----------



## Duffy (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks, Kelsey, I'll rep ya in 24 hours.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2011)

*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*REIKI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Dont really like the quality, but I'll give it a go.



It's fine. I cancel request. I have a better idea for a set.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thx it's faptastic  lovely   I have to spread yet I'll rep plus I'll cred when I use it soon

Edit:24'd


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *VEGETA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



BOOM!
nice work!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 5, 2011)

I deleted my last request due to quality. Heres my new one:

Avatar

Size: 150x200

Signature

Size: Whatever works
Text: "Greatest Pound 4 Pound"


----------



## ℛei (Jul 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg,it's hooot .Looks faptastic .Me like it.Thanks a lot Kels


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you like guys! 

Okay Jerus :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SUNAKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2011)

THANKS KELSUUUU


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

NO PROBLEMUUUU


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2011)

i lofff uuuuuuu

*vanishes*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

Seen you're stuff all over forum, and really like it. 

*Request:*  Set

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Erm, slightly large, perhaps pushing XL? Haha sorry I joke erm whatever works for the you. Would like sig to be large and wouldn't mind the ava being a bit big. But if no hey no biggy.

*Borders:* What ever fits with the style.

*Text:* if I See You On The Highway, Get Outta My Way


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure can do but *sig off please!*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

Funk sake, I even read to turn it off and I forgot. Jeez my bad sorry.

Edit: Sorry did a quick reply and forgot again.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha thats fine, thank you! XD


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 5, 2011)

Keeels  Got a request for you!

Type: Set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: dotted

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Will do Butterfly! ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm waiting til I can request again


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Request - set
Stock 
Size - avatar 150x150
Border - rounded, or dotted
Also can the avatar be of Luffy's face.
Sig size- whatever works 

Thank you very much! :33


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2011)

same size/bigger if it can retain quality, just add whatever border you feel fits 



senior sized, add whatever border you feel fits


THANKS!


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I came to the right place. Could you do set with this picture please? 


Border: original (Except for the white on the left and bottom edges)
Size: About medium I guess. As long as it's under the limit. (Or original)
If you could incorporate purple and grey colors, that would be great.
I don't know if you can do anything about the watermark in the upper left corner. If not, it's ok.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2011)

Will do guys :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 6, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*JERUS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Kels


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Gallant (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello again Kelsey

Request - set
Stock - 



Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Text - "Hack into the Gate"


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 6, 2011)

Set Request
Stock
Size: Senior
Border:Avatar rounded. Signature Sharp edged.

If possible remove the text at the bottom or simply crop that part out of the signature. Thanks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 6, 2011)

i've decided to go with something _not_ pr0nzish. :33

Ava: close-in on the face, rounded-border. try to put in little "cracks" or "chips" at the edges if you can. to make it seem more "icy" 



Sig:  I want the front view, so try and crop as much of the back view out as you can. same border as the avvy. see if you can give the sig an "icy" feel to it too. with a light blue-background :33 maybe a somewhat-transparent snowflake or two.



both senior sized.

please and thank joo


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 7, 2011)

Request: set
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 



Size:
avatar 150x150 and maybe 150x200
sig: whatever works
Text: No.1 Swordsman

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

Will do guys.

*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE.*​


----------



## Alpha (Jul 7, 2011)

You accepted a request from me, I wanna change it though. Sorry for being indecisive. 

*Request:*  Set

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Senior

*Borders:* What ever fits with the style.

*Text:* Did Someone Say Rugby?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm, will do, but I preferred the other stock, this stock doesnt look too good to work with :I


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

*EYESHIELDS
*

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~


*BUTTERFLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BUTTERFLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh la la, le hotness :33
thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad you like ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

*MIRROW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
MAN IN BLACK*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*RAIDEN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 7, 2011)

I love it! 
Thanks Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

*GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*HAWKEYES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Gallant (Jul 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stellar job. Thank you very much and +reps.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad you like!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks


----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

You accepting requests now?
If so, i'd request a profile picture from  picture.
If not, that's okay - i'll request somewhere else.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad you like Hawk~


No I'm not, V.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2011)

*YAMI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*RAZIU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE BACK OPEN​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Kelsey =)

*Set request* ^^

*Image:* 

*Effects:* Kind of like the effects you used on this one, please:


*Borders:* Same as the one you used on this one, too:


*Sizes:*
*Avy:* 150x150
*Sig:* What looks good (But please keep the height under 425) ^^

Thanks in advance. Will rep & red offc.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 9, 2011)

Ridonculous...;D I love it, thanksssss;D


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2011)

Will do Scizor~

Glad you like Raz


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Request: Profile picture
Borders: None
Stock 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 9, 2011)

Avy 150x200


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2011)

Will do guys~


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 9, 2011)

Request - set

Stock - Signature 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.progarchives.com/progressive_rock_discography_covers/191/cover_493961992009.jpg



Avatar
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/__y8Kn1RaTsw/SlnsNboN9-I/AAAAAAAAAf0/nHdjg4REKU4/s320/KCrimson.jpg




Size - senior,

Borders - rounded.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2011)

Will do    ~


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Set Request



Detail: anything yet I want an avi of Gary 
Borders: no borders


Thx


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 9, 2011)

will do my Shota-kun


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2011)

Set, please.
Stock -; 
size - 150 X 150 and 90 X 120 avatars
border - whatever works
text - sig: Best Hokage of all time, OF ALL TIME!

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2011)

Will do .


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like some avatars, 

links: , , , 

thank you c:


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 10, 2011)

Will doo


----------



## lathia (Jul 10, 2011)

Greetings Kelsey! 

Request - Avatars
Links: ,
Size - I don't think I'm a senior, so junior please.
Borders - rounded & dotted
Text - none

For the first avatar, I'm looking for something similar to my current avatar. I made it and I tried to color the page. Sadly, I have little patience when it comes to Photoshop . So I'm looking for some "inspiration!" My biggest issue was resizing. I could never keep it crisp. I don't want to limit you, so feel free to do what you want and can with the pics. No preference on the 2nd avatar. Go crazy!


p.s. The 2nd coloring came from . I take no credit for his work! It is pretty though.

Thank You!


----------



## Ace (Jul 10, 2011)

Requesting set


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

Will do guys. 

JUST A WARNING: I might not be able to get all these done by today. I go on holiday for a week tomorrow, so I'll be closing the shop from the 12th - 19th of July.​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~



*V*



Rep & Cred~



*VEGETA*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

*PSUEDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*PORCELAIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

*GHSTWRLD*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*LATHIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE NOW CLOSED UNTIL 19TH OF JULY WHICH IS WHEN I RETURN OFF HOLIDAY.

_BUT_ IF YOU'RE WILLING TO WAIT A WEEK OR SO, FEEL FREE TO REQUEST.
​


----------



## lathia (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey, love them.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PORCELAIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love them, will wear soon 

but there were four stocks...


----------



## Ace (Jul 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kels.  Will rep when can.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's awesome, thanks kels ^^

Also, have a nice holiday =)


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

lathia said:


> Thanks Kelsey, love them.





Porcelain said:


> I love them, will wear soon
> 
> *but there were four stocks...*



No there wasn't lol.



StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Thank you Kels.  Will rep when can.





Scizor said:


> It's awesome, thanks kels ^^
> 
> *Also, have a nice holiday =)*



Thanks Scizor .



V said:


> Thanks! :33



No problem guys .


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I'd like some avatars,
> 
> links: , , ,
> 
> thank you c:



Actually, there was.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 11, 2011)

She didnt link the second pic, so I only got 3 stocks :|


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

When you return please:

Set Request for Chippy not me Kels
Senior Set

No Text
You can do what you want with the design


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 13, 2011)

hello^^ ı only want avy 
Ava Size: 150x300
Stock: 
Border: up to u
Style: up to u
Effects: up to u
text: Morphine

please make it look hot and cool


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2011)

Will do when I get home guys


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry Kelsey, I gotta spread before giving it to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 13, 2011)

Dats fine .


----------



## Gallant (Jul 13, 2011)

For when you get back.

Request - Set
Stock -  
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - "Loved by the Tiles"

Have a great holiday Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 14, 2011)

Will do Gallant, and thank you


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2011)

avatar.

Stock:   , , 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

Take the one you like the most.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _request_ 





Sig: 450x400 
boarder: dotted black
effect: gold like effect
text: "When I'm Gone. . ."



Avatar: 150x150
boarder: dotted black
effect: gold like effect


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 15, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

I'M HOME GUYS
SO REQUESTS ARE NOW BACK OPEN TO ALL!

My God The Week Went Fast ​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

*CHIPPY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*MOMO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

*GALLANT
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*DUFFY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *CHIPPY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg so freakin amazing !! thank u


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad you like it . 
*BUT* if you're using on another Forum, _please,_ credit me.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much Kelsey. Never stop being awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course not bro


----------



## Chippy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Kels


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fappin to your love.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, will rep in about 14 more hours.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 19, 2011)

Only an avy .
Size : Senior.

Stock: 

Please & thank you


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2011)

Requesting a set.

Avatar stock: 

150x150 and 150x200

Signature stock: 

Effects: Surprise me. 

Black, white, black borders, and no text.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Only an avy .
> Size : Senior.
> 
> Stock:
> ...



Stock doesnt work



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set.
> 
> Avatar stock:
> 
> ...



Will do ~


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Stock doesnt work



My comp sucks ! >.<


Can you see it ?


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2011)

Senior set
borders black and white
stock


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2011)

Can do now Jelly, thanks!

Will do V~


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, there! I'd like a set.

Stock: 

I'd like some different sizes; standard borders.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2011)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Border: I think maybe red. If it looks bad then just do black.


----------



## Ace (Jul 20, 2011)

Set please. :x3

Stock :



Text: The idolmaster Makoto.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 20, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Kels!~ 

I have a set request!

Stock:


Just make it nice! Take your time, of course :33

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2011)

That stock's really _really_ bad Kuno-chan, can I have another?


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 21, 2011)

under 300px height


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

will do .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry Kels 

Is this better?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah thanks .


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm the one who should say thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

*JELLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*OVERWATCH*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

*SUPER MIKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~

*
STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Composition and size are perfect, but could you please stick to the original colors?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

well that means I have to restart the _whole_ sig, and you never mentioned that in your request post so .


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll give you additional rep once I spread it if you do it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

so what exactly do you want me to do with the picture?


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 22, 2011)

The same sizes and composition, just stick with the stock color.


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *V*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Great


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

okay Overwatch.

No problem V .


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks                                 .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

No problemooo~


----------



## Ace (Jul 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> STONED*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Kelsey can you make me an avy?

Stock: 

Text: none

Border: none

Effects: none (just enhance the colours)

Size: 150x200 and 150x150

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Set request ^^


*Spoiler*: _Image_ 








*Ava size:* 150x150
*Signature size:* around 400x440 (not sure about the proportions, but I'd like to be able to put stuff underneath without breaking the sig size limit, please.) 
*Borders:* 
*Spoiler*: _Same as these, please_ 








*Effects:* Nothing too fancy, please. (I really like the Blue-ish/red colors/theme the stock already has, maybe something to work with?)
But please don't make it any 'lighter', I like the lighting as it is.

Also no Text, please.

Will rep and cred, offc. ^^


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 22, 2011)

I would like a set, please

Size: Senior Member
Border: You decide what looks best
Stock: 
Text: Limitless Reaper
Effects: Whatever you think looks best, but please try and focus on a red, dark gray, and silver color scheme if possible 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aiku (Jul 23, 2011)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Borders - Dotted white.
Text - Happy birthday, Sasuke!

Could you please finish it by today, Kelsey? I want to wear it for Sasuke's birthday.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

Request - Set 
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Yes 
Text - Behold. Odin, All Father.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

Will do guys, but Im just going to bump Aiku to the front since she needs it for today  sorry people in front!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Will do guys, but Im just going to bump Aiku to the front since she needs it for today  sorry people in front!



No problem, for me.

You always deliver sets quite fast, anyway =)


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

*KUNOICHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*TOP*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

*OVERWATCH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*AIKU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG KELS IT'S AWESOME!! 

Thanks so much oppa, you're the best


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Aiku (Jul 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *AIKU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you very much, Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

No problemoo~


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 23, 2011)

*Set request *

*Stock*: 
Size: Senior
Border: None
Effects: Not to much but still awesome

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 23, 2011)

Will dooo ~


----------



## VioNi (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelsey!!!  

I'd like a set please.  

This pic:


Senior Size
Borders don't matter
Effects... just make it look cute please :33

Thanks Mofu!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 24, 2011)

will doo :33 .


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TOP*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Would you mind saturating His shadows a bit, not too much though.
you've seen my sets a lot So I hope you Know what I mean 
If not i'll take it as is :3


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 24, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - , .
Size - 150x150(Avy), Sig with height of no more than 435 and width whatever you deem appropriate. 
Borders - Border, Dotted
Text - 'Captain" for Avy and "Uruguay, Champions Copa America 2011" for sig.
Style - Kindly exert artistic freedom

For the avy if possible all of face and at least a majority of his upper chest. For sig only the players are of import, everything else may be excluded.

Cheers and much obliged.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont know what you mean, sorry TOP.

Will do Hawke~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

*GRIMMJOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks! It's perfect.

Do you mind if I wear it on another forum?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats fine, as long as you link back with credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

*RETRO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*THOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thats fine, as long as you link back with credit.



Offcourse I will ^^

Thanks, again! It's so awesome!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

*MADARA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
VIONI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MADARA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amazing Kelsey-Chan. You cease to amaze me. ​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 25, 2011)

Outstanding my friend thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you like :33.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Ava 125x125, Sig should be maxumum of 550[width]x400[height]
Border: Dotted
Style: Whichever style you think looks best


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

Will do    ~


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

*HAWKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*KATANA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KATANA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks very much!!!


----------



## VioNi (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> VIONI*
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks Mofu!  

+Rep&Cred


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 25, 2011)

No problem you two .


----------



## Saturday (Jul 25, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior set
Border: just a thin black border
Style: I'll leave that up to you


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HAWKE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



....Bloody hell, it's official, I love you. 

Will rep when able, considering I just repped you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 26, 2011)

will do green~

yay Hawke  <33


----------



## G (Jul 27, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
Avatar: second panel (Neji's face)
Signature: Last panel
Borders: Black and White
Effects: none (It's black and white so i dont think the effects would fit)


----------



## wes (Jul 27, 2011)

sig please
size : senior
stock :
text : *NCIS *


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2011)

will do guys ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2011)

*GREEN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Saturday (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG I love it! 

Repping and will give cred as soon as I switch my set!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

V said:


> Senior set
> stock
> Avatar: second panel (Neji's face)
> Signature: Last panel
> ...



i really can not believe you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2011)

glad you like Green 

is he double requesting?


----------



## G (Jul 27, 2011)

Nope         .


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah he requested a goddam trans set with the same stock i could not do it since he wanted the dust include which is quite complicated....so now he just wants a regular set which i could fucking do easily

i really can not stand this


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2011)

... I'll ... just to the request anyway since its technically different. idek.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2011)

fine


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 27, 2011)

Hiya, Kelsey!

I would like a set, please. Here's the pic:


I leave everything to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2011)

will do


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello kel :33 I need a new set pleawse :33

Ava 150x150 
Sig 500x550 


THANK YOU


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Senior Set
Style: How ever you like
Text: We are all just Greeed: make it in red or something


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

omg Legend hot stock

will do fellows


----------



## ℛei (Jul 28, 2011)

Herro Kelsey <3

Request: set
Size: junior
Borders and effects: up to you
Stock: 
Ava: on Arthur

Make it super smexy.Thanks  (if the stock isn't quality,let me know )


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

will do Wifey-chan .


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> omg Legend hot stock
> 
> will do fellows



oh really?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Kelsey, can you do me a new sig with this stock? resize it how you want




smallish, art deco font "Welcome to Manchester" on the left side

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

Will do Kiba :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*WES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 28, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Hey Kelsey, can you do me a new sig with this stock? resize it how you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also on mine, Can you use some graphics to make it looks really neat? sky blue and white effects! thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

*FOXXY
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jul 28, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

glad you like .


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 28, 2011)

Kellllllllllssssseeeyyyy... I have a request. 

*Request*: Banner
*Stock*: (Somehow, can you combine these images together?) 
 (Side)
 (Side)
 (Middle)
*Border*: Dotted
*Effects*: Whatever looks good and makes the pics look blended together. I trust you.  
*Text*: None
*Add. Info*: None


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

hey I need banner for my wapsite. I got my old one  I want something cooler now. same size at this  [/B]


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

will do Kitsune~ 

Sorry Pirato, need more description than that.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2011)

he also needs 100 posts ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

lol forgetting my own rules, herp .


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

have my illegitimate childrenpek


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

always  .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *FOXXY
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you, Kelsey, for the lovely set.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 28, 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

Requesting set

Stock:


For avatar the red hair please.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Stock: 

- Senior sig, senior av, matching borders
- Remove writing
- Add any effects to bring it to life

That's about it. Please and thanks bro


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2011)

*REIKI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*KITSUNE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 29, 2011)

Won't be using yet, but requesting in advance for now, if you don't mind.

Request - Set
Stock - .
Size - Senior
Borders - Border, Dotted(Avy rounded is possible).
Text - Power Girl for Sig, unnecessary for avy.
Style - Kindly exert artistic freedom

For the avy if possible all of face and whatever you thinks looks good. For sig, again up to your discretion, but would rather not include the section with the original Power Girl lettering.

Cheers and much obliged.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KITSUNE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I FREAKIN' ADORE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!  FUCKING OSSUM JOB! :amazed    

Thank you so much, Kelsey!


----------



## ℛei (Jul 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .Looks faptastic.Dat USUK,dat set,dat my hubby .Me like it,thank you sooo much


----------



## Anarch (Jul 30, 2011)

Request - set ( the ava should be of the guy in the middle )

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




i hope the stock is good enough 



Size -  senior
Borders - whatever looks good
Text - "The Browncoats"

Thanks , and take your time


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad you like guys and will do the others ~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
CUBEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

*HAWKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*ANARCH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Anarch (Jul 31, 2011)

wow, its amazing  , thanks .


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 31, 2011)

Request -Set
Stock - 



Want both of them in the same set

Size - senior
Borders - Anything that looks good.
Text - N/A
Style: Fussed
Effects: Surprise me


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I have a different stock for the boy? I really dont like the quality :I

Will do Luci~


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 31, 2011)

Change the picture from for the guy.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Its still pretty bad quality but I'll try with it.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 31, 2011)

Got a request for ya Kelsey :33

Request: Set --> 1 junior ava, 1 senior ava, sig
Stock: 
Border: I don't mind <3
Effects: Same as above, just make it look awesome 
Text: A collision of worlds


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

USUK  Will dooo~


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelsey that set is unbelievable pek I love you

EDIT: Oh and I repped you earlier in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you like  & yes I remember .


----------



## G (Jul 31, 2011)

Senior sized set
i'd like all these pictures in the sig
To the left 
Center
To the right
Borders: any
Effects: up to you
Avatars from all pictures
Text: Deadly descents
Also one sig without text :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll try .


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 31, 2011)

First time requesting here. 

Set
Senior size
Border is up to you
I also leave the effects up to you. Just ensure the final product is badass and epic.
Take your time as needed. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

you got a better quality stock by any chance? .


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll try then


----------



## Ace (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks you Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Na-hooo problemooo~


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HAWKE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek

It's awesome.

Will rep when able.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Sig off please!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 31, 2011)

...I suck, really, I do. 

Sorry for muck up, but again thanks, awesome set.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Becko (Aug 1, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior, senior /Can you make it in both sizes please?/
Borders - whatever you decide is best
Text - "Everybody lies."

Thx in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 1, 2011)

Will do ~ Hugh Laurie


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I dont know what you mean, sorry TOP.
> 
> Will do Hawke~



Oh okay then :3

Will rep now.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Set request:*

*Image:* 

*Avy:* Of her face, please. (with the background, if any, transparant)
*Signature:* Render of her whole body (render of the whole image) please (The entire background transparant)

*Border:* Same as always ^^
*Effect(S):* What you think looks good, but please go easy on the effects. (Please do something like you did to the black rock shooter render sig you made which I'm wearing now) ^^

Will rep & cred and will wear on this forum ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

will do :33 .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

*ALISDRAGON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

*ROZZALINA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

*BASIL*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

IM GLAD YOU DO! .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

I can request...yes?  

*Request *- set.
*Stock* - 
*Size* - junior
*Borders* - dotted
*Text* - None


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

will do :33 .


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BASIL*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Looks awesome, man.  

There is just one adjustment to it that I would like to request for the sig. I would like all of Vegeta's hair (the amount seen in the stock) to be included rather than cut out. Yes, it will make the sig a little longer, vertically, but I'm ok with that. The bottom of the sig ending at his waste is perfectly ok though.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 2, 2011)

You rock, I love my set.Rep and credit you for your awesome work.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

poopy i gotta redo it then  Will do 

glad you like Alis~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

here you go


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> here you go


Thank you. Nicely done. 

Will rep and credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROZZALINA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FFFFF I love it!  Thanks Kelsey dear <3 Will do ~


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Perfect, have to wait 24 hours to rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

glad you like guys .


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Request for set

*Avatar* 
Stock- 
Border-Black and white

No effects, of the top half of her

*Signature*
Stock-   
Border-Black and white 

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

can do             ~


----------



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _request_ 






Size: prob 350length x 400width 
effect: anything
boarder: dotted




^avatar

size: 125x125
boarder: dotted
note: try to include everything from the top to mid section{shield) of the pic




So ya thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 2, 2011)

will do           ~


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Also on mine, Can you use some graphics to make it looks really neat? sky blue and white effects! thanks!




hey kelsey, just a reminder


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 3, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Also on mine, Can you use some graphics to make it looks really neat? sky blue and white effects! thanks!



and this sorry


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

I already did yours Kiba 

crap my bad Kiba, I made it ages ago but never posted it?! I'll repost is later, sorry :/


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2011)

set please

senior 

dotted white borders 

on sig " When darkness turns to light....It ends tonight"


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

Will dooo    ~


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I already did yours Kiba
> 
> crap my bad Kiba, I made it ages ago but never posted it?! I'll repost is later, sorry :/



haha no problems at all, I figured something like that happened. Repping now


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

Here you go, sorry again!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

*BECKO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love it! Thank you Kels~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad you like, Morrigan is awesome .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Glad you like, Morrigan is awesome .



Indeed she is ^^
Again, I REALLY like this set 
I even put a heart in my sig to show how much I like this set.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh bless you  /SPAM ENDS NOW .


----------



## Becko (Aug 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BECKO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lawl, great job ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

glad you like it :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 3, 2011)

Cant see the pic and SIG OFF PLEASE .


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it any better Kels?


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Aug 3, 2011)

Kel baby i net a set 

Ava 150x150 
Sig 550x500 
Thank you


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2011)

Set please...
Avy: 150x200
Borders/Effects: Whatever you think would look best.
Text: The Navigator


----------



## Summers (Aug 3, 2011)

Its been a while. I have a hard time finding cool Naruto pics.
Request-Set


you choose everything else.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey-Kun  

I need a set and I haven't worn your stuff in ages it seems. 

here's the stock:



choose whichever you wanna do and umm add any effects you like.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Judecious (Aug 4, 2011)

Request-Set 
Size-Senior and some 150x200 avs
Borders-many
Stock-
Effect-something nice


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*MEDDUCH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SEPHIROTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do Juuudey


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*DUFFY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*KAGURA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


soooooo cute  

I'm gonna ear right after I'm done with requests but i like this set i am wearing as well


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad you like ~


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MEDDUCH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG, I love it~
Thank you so much! pek

NOO!I'm 24'd.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2011)

Set

Senior 

Dotted Borders

Any Style you like


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

It's fine, I can wait  



*SIG PSUEDO, SIIIIIIIG! .*


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2011)

I fixed it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2011)

Ava
Size: 150x150
Border: Black or Red


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do Mikey ~


----------



## wes (Aug 4, 2011)

Set please :33
Size : Senior
Stock : 
Border & Style : your choice
preffered color : Black & Orange
Text : Kevin Strootman


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do~ :33 .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*PSUEDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*STRAWHAT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PSUEDO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Fanx brah


----------



## Summers (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. Reped.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The new Shotacat thanks you.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

of course my little Shota .


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2011)

Think I could get a set of this? If you have the time..


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will do :33   .


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

Request Avy
Size 150 x 150 

Stock:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

will do :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Judecious (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank                   You.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*MIKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*WES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## wes (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you once again :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

No problem :33 .


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Aug 4, 2011)

ok kel ava stock coming your way


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

There we go~ Thanks


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Aug 4, 2011)

no problem


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Aug 4, 2011)

i love you


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Sig off please in the other post! .


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 4, 2011)

Set plz. As large as i'm allowed.

If you can use the image's border.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Will doo~ :33 .


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2011)

Requesting set please



Avatar  (junior size and to focus on Mustang please) (the guy)

Just do whatever with the sig.

If the quality of that image is not good enough I can get a different one.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah the quality is just terrible, I'd like another please


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DUFFY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




thank you I will rep in 24 hours


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2011)

*Request type:* Set
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted.


----------



## River Song (Aug 5, 2011)

Request - Little  banner things to go at the bottom of people sigs for an FC, yeah 
Stock - 
Size - 150 Height x 200 width
Borders - rounded
Text - Lady Gaga Fc


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2011)

Try this link please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah thats better, thanks :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

*DEATHGUN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*ZOR0*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DEATHGUN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks a lot. Will rep now and cred when I use it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Ace (Aug 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it! Thank you. ♥

Edit: will rep after 24 hrs.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DEATHGUN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad you like guys


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DARTH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I love the set. It's just that I don't really like how you've cut so much of it out vertically. Think you could elongate the set a little bit? And make the overtone lighter? Bring back more of the original image's color scheme?

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 6, 2011)

Set request for my hubby! 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Light effects...whatever looks cool.
Text: Bad Brothers Trio

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 6, 2011)

will do guys ~


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 6, 2011)

Set please Kelsey Kun 
Border rounded


rep and credit of course


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 6, 2011)

will do sapphire .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey umm Kelsey - Kun...

can I get another set I found some sexy stock I just need turned into a set.

here's the stock. 

would it be too much to ask?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 6, 2011)

No thats fine, will do :33.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2011)

Here it is.

*The signature*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*The avatar*



A dotted border will be fine. Try and make it look a little eerie with maybe a bit of dark purple of green effect thrown in. I trust it will turn out good considering your skills.  Credit & rep will be given obviously.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Ava Size: 150x150
Stock:
Border: None
Style: Simple
Effects: Nothing fancy


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 7, 2011)

....I am sorry, 3rd request in like 3 or so weeks, but someone sent this wallpaper and I was like damn, I need a set for this. So if it's okay with you, do take your time, no rush.

Request - Set
Stock - .
Size - Senior
Borders - Border, Dotted(Avy rounded is possible).
Text - "Then come, my love, we shall face the future together." for Sig, long I know, so if it it no possible just let me know so I'll think of something else. Morrigan (her name) for avy.
Style - Kindly exert artistic freedom, but "witchy" if possible, cause she's well a witch(I don't even know what I am saying here).

Again, sorry for the many request in a row.

Cheers and much obliged.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Its fine, you can request every 3 days so I dont mind .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*THUNDER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*PAPER PERSON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THUNDER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Beautiful work Kelsey :33​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Rosie (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ROSIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I lurveeeee it! Thanks Hubby


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you liiiike


----------



## River Song (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PAPER PERSON*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad you dooo


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*LEON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Aug 7, 2011)

Request-set

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar
Avatar 2
Pick what one you can work with best.
Sig
[/IMG]
_[Screwed Up]_ use some creepy font.
You choose rest




Sorry about this. The last ones kinda huge. So if that not good, just make the set with the other 2 . Still use the text though. Again sorry.
I am having such a hard time finding cool Naruto pics. Thanks look forward to it.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This set has been brought to you by Kelsey.

Yaoi been gaying up your stories since the start of time.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*HAWKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 7, 2011)

Will rep when able.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

okay


----------



## Leon (Aug 7, 2011)

> *LEON*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fantastic! Much better than before, thanks Kelsey. 

Edit: forgot to turn off sig.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad you like~ but *sig off please!*


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks for the awesome set Kelsey-Kun 
it's lovely!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

glad you like .


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 7, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders -rounded
Text - mean girls :33 

Can the effects be partly colored pink on the clothes,The rest of the sig image black and white with sparkly pink effects if possible


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

Dunno how to do that, but I'll try .


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Dunno how to do that, but I'll try .




Ok  he he


----------



## Selva (Aug 7, 2011)

Kelsey  a set request please ^^


Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

SELVA BBY OMG ITS YOUUUUU  WILL DO pek.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you, they look great


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2011)

*sig off pleaaaaaase!* Glad you like as well ~


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 8, 2011)

Avatar: 
Size of Ava: 150x200 (I am using it on another forum)
Design: Anything you find nice.

Sig: 
Size/Design: Anything you find nice

Text: I want the text Shen on both Ava/Sig


----------



## Skylit (Aug 8, 2011)

avatar.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150

Border: none

Take the one you like better.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2011)

Sig please. 

Stock: 

Size: Up to you.

Border: Solid I guess

Text: "You mad?" in a small font in one of the corners, plz.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

will do guys .


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

150x150 avatar

Borders: none
effects: minimal


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

The stocks really LQ, can you give me another one please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*ITACHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
JASON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

Alright.
I found a better stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

thats much better, sankyuu~


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 9, 2011)

I couldn't really find a good stock but well, I tried my best


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

your stocks are fine Xemasu :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ITACHI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you  and you did the effects perfect


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

It took a while but it was worth it . Glad you like


----------



## Summers (Aug 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love it, thx.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

glad you do .


----------



## Saturday (Aug 9, 2011)

Request - set
Stock -

Size - senior
Borders -none
Text - ?Truly great friends are hard to find, difficult to leave, and impossible to forget.?

As for style I like what you did last time when I left it up to you so please do whatever you want, Just make it seem sort of bright in a way(as in happy)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

will do .


----------



## Selva (Aug 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Kelsey babe how are you?  thanks so much for the set, I love it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll Vm you . But glad you like


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 9, 2011)

Sig and Ava please?

Ava Stock:
Hope it's not too big.


Sig Stock:http:

Is it too large?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

Nah, theyre fine, will do .


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting Set

Stock: 

Effects: What ever looks nice. ^_^

Text: Makoto The Idolmaster


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ava And Sig Stock : Upper right panel.  

Effects: Nothing in perticular. 

Text: When i tell tales of you i'll regard you as a hero!

Would much appreciate it.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do but Sig off please Gun.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do        ~


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 10, 2011)

*Requesting senior set. (Avatar and BIG sig)*



*1st time in this shop. Do whatever you like with this pic.  I tend to prefer my sigs very big(almost max limit) if possible. Thx in advance.* :33

*Avatar should be of the guy with the green eyes BTW.*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do but *SIG OFF PLEASE.*


----------



## ℛei (Aug 10, 2011)

Herro KelKel <3

Request: set
Size: junior
Effects: up to you
Borders: up to you
Stock: 1. 2.

Thankies


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

asdfghjkl No.6, will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

*XEMASU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
SKYLIT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

*FRAUST*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sig Off.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

Sankyuu .


----------



## G (Aug 10, 2011)

ahahahha u faild trololol!!1!1!
Great avatars, thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

omg u sai dat, dunt eva cum bak agen????//?????/!!!1!!!!!

glad you like


----------



## uvertherainbow (Aug 10, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - what ever works best
Text - big letters; Meow.
         little letters; Wild Tiger

if you can 

thanks a bunches


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2011)

Kotetsuuuu <3 Will doo ~


----------



## Z (Aug 11, 2011)

Request for Kelsey



Whatever border type looks good. Thanks.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *XEMASU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Repped. And will cred when used


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

Will do Z


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

*GREENBEAST*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*PSUEDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*GUN*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Saturday (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG I love it! I really cant ask for anything better.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Ace (Aug 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad you do! .


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Metaro (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey kels 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set wich size are 
Avatar 125x125 of the first two panles ) the boy and the Girl
Signatures 400x200 ) of the last panel
 Stock : 
or if you have problems I have the pixiv Link :/

avatar of the panels number 8 to 9 and sig of the panel 10 

Text:  let us be your wings!
 I would prefer tha you keep the blue colors

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

will do   ~


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

*MOVEMENT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SAJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

*REIKI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*RAINBOW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *REIKI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agfgdhgdhgfdf .Looks faptastic.Me gusta me gusta me gusta.

Thanks hubby ily


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

Im glad you like


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

No problemooo .


----------



## G (Aug 12, 2011)

Senior avatar
from 
Borders: none
Effects: something cool


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

Can doo         ~


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2011)

Avatar requests please.

 - No effects (maybe a little brighter)

 - No effects (a little brighter)

 - No effects

 - Effects like current avatar

 - Effects like current avatar

Black and white borders for all 5.

Hope that's not too much.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2011)

will dooooo :33.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 12, 2011)

*It's awesome TY so much!!! *


----------



## Narancia (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelsey - Sama 
*Stock:*

_specifications:_

*Details:* I'd like for this set to have a loving and more pinkish feeling to it. I don't want red or blue anywhere near the set since there not loving colors.(unless you have too for your trademark.)
*Text:*Touma - Accelerator you know I love you right? Accelerator - Touma you know I wanna kill you right?
*More Details:*
 I'd like to have each of the lines of touma and accels little talk put into a writing line like how you did when I asked for english over japanese. I want Toma's name in cursive and Pink text while Accels is in Turquiose Color the rest of the text can be black.
And Avatar of Accel(the white haired boy)
A Solid Border.
And Shota somewhere on the Ava.
And this is a Set Sized at Junior


That is all 

Umm is it too much?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2011)

avatar only.

no border

simple effects. 

ty


----------



## Hawk (Aug 13, 2011)

Request - set please :33
Stock -

I'm bad at picking out good stocks, I think that should be good? 
Size - junior.
Borders - Whatever you think looks best
Text - "I am The Doctor"

Hope you can make your magic happen with it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

*Z*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*METARO*

The stock was pretty LQ :I

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## uvertherainbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *RAINBOW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you so much~ i lovish it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

No problem, glad you like


----------



## Metaro (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *METARO*
> 
> The stock was pretty LQ :I
> 
> ...



Ow Sorry .and Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Z (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks splendid, thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 13, 2011)

Since i loved your work so much last time i'm back again 

Avy request

Ava Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: None
Style: Fussed
Effects: Whatever you think works best with the stock

I'd actually like two avys, one of Goku and the other of Vegeta if it's no problem


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelsey dear, did I rep you for my last set?

I can't remember.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Since i loved your work so much last time i'm back again
> 
> Avy request
> 
> ...



No hotlinking allowed 



G. Hawke said:


> Kelsey dear, did I rep you for my last set?
> 
> I can't remember.



It doesnt matter, really .


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> It doesnt matter, really .



Hmm, I'll just rep you anyway, cause you all awesome like.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry about that, here's the stock


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

*G*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*GOOVA*

The stock was pretty LQ so couldnt do much.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G (Aug 14, 2011)

its great, thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

ty, thats all i wanted >3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh okay then


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 14, 2011)

I like to request:

Avatars

*Spoiler*: __ 











Signature

Senior Sized


Edit:

To be honest you can actually choose any one of them to be the signature, I wouldn't mind one bit off you chose a different one.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay will do .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yup tonight this kitties doing something special for you.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

I look forward to it bby .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, you're the best Kelsey.

Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2011)

hey kelsey id like a set 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* whatever looks nice
*Text:* if it looks ok, feel free to put something because my mind is blanking >.>

if its possible can i see what the ava would look like for each of them? if not either Bom or CL please.

thanks in advanced!


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 14, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - avi: 150x150 sig: 450x320
Borders - Solid
Text - Mikaya [only on sig]

also, I would like to use the set on another forum, if thats alright. =D

please & thank you! <3


----------



## Summers (Aug 14, 2011)

Request-set

You choose rest.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 14, 2011)

Avatar please!
Stock:

Anything you think fits.


----------



## Sima (Aug 14, 2011)

Kelsuuu.

I just need a sig :33, do anything you like to it, and it doesn't really need to be resized.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

The quality isnt that good Sima but I'll try & for the rest, will do ~


----------



## Sima (Aug 15, 2011)

Anything will do, I appreciate the effort and will wear it no matter what :33


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Kelsey first time requesting at your shop ! I have heard that you are pretty good,so i have high expectations 

*Request* - Set
*Stock* -  
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - Anything that you find cool to be honest,except dotted i hate it.
*Text* - "Necessary Evil" on the signature only not big letters.

Also if it is possible avoid heavily bright colours like yellow and blue i want it kinda dark but dont overdo it.

I will Rep and Credit of course.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll try .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

*MOON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

*T/GOB*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~




*TSUKIYO*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Hawk (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MOON*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Awesome, thank you ​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad ye like .


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Will wear


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

So you best do .


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TSUKIYO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you Kelsey!!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2011)

*Request* - ava
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* - 

Thanks Kels. 
​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Shoor can doooo.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

*NINJA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

*PSUEDO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SIMA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Sima (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SIMA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks so much


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem  *Sig off please though please!*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Requesting : Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Bordersne
Text: There is nothing more Beautiful and Terryfing than Innocence
Style: I want it to look playful but in a mysterious way(since the pokemon are dark and ghost ones) if that makes sense


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Will do green :33


----------



## Summers (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NINJA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks. Taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Goodo


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2011)

Avy: 150 x 150, 150 x 200. One of Cheetara, one of Lion-o, and one of them together (of each size please.)
Signature: 500 x 500, or 400 by 400.
Borders: plain thin black borders or none at all.

Size 170 x 170


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Will do :33  .


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NINJA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks very much! 

+rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 16, 2011)

hold on a second...on the sig it says Miyaka...its supposed to be *Mikaya* xD

fixy? thanks. <3

sorry for the trouble. >_>


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh shit! My bad . Let me do that now .


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 16, 2011)

Kels, can you put a border around the avatar? Not dotted though.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

*EVIL*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*NAKED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## wes (Aug 16, 2011)

sig please :33

Stock:

Size : Senior


just make it flashy but not so bright that it hurts my eyes 

also im 24'd so take your time :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

They look wonderful


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks Kels.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Wes said:


> sig please :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Can do-dee do~



Darth Sidious said:


> They look wonderful





Naked said:


> Thanks Kels.



Glad you like guys


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kelsey. +rep  Will cred when i wear.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2011)

Coolie coolness .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2011)

*GREENBEAST*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*HOLLOW'D HEART*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2011)

*HOLLOW'D HEART #2*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Saturday (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey!

It's great


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad you like


----------



## Greed (Aug 17, 2011)

Request: Set (Senior)
Stock:  / 
Border: Your choice
Text: None
Effects + background: Your preference


----------



## wes (Aug 17, 2011)

already repped u in advance before i get my repseal


----------



## Marik Swift (Aug 17, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 

Size - As is? 
Borders - Anything you like.
Text - Marik Swift


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it Kelsey!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 18, 2011)

Requesting a set. 

Avatar stock: 

No effects

Signature stock: 

Effects: 

Black and white borders.

Thank you in advance Brosey.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2011)

Will do guys~



Marik Swift said:


> Request - Set
> Stock -
> 
> Size - As is?
> ...



Rejected. Stock too Low Quality.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

*WES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
TENGEN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2011)

Sig request?

Stock-
Size-440px ? 266px
Text-Vouches


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

Will do    ~


----------



## Greed (Aug 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> TENGEN*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  Looks good


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad you like .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 19, 2011)

Amazing, the best job as always.

Have to wait 24 hours to rep. :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats fine bro .


----------



## Narancia (Aug 19, 2011)

In celebration for the new name I'm gonna get in a few days I'd like a set.

Here's the stock: 
Text: Bishonen (with Boyfriend Stealer in Kanji under Bishonen)

Effects: Do as you wish
Size: I'd like the same dimensions as the set I have from you now. 
Border: Black Border with no white showing. 

(Do you like the name Bishonen  because I want a cute name and if you have a better name choice add it instead of Bishonen)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

oh my God, Date Masamune   Will do~


Its an awesome name


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 19, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Half Rounded
Text -


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 19, 2011)

Will do broski .


----------



## Saturday (Aug 20, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior
Stock-
Borders:rounded
Style: Can you make the eyes pop out a bit more? Umm and make it sparkly please

Text: Close Your eyes, Believe, And Make A Wish


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2011)

Will doo Green .


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 20, 2011)

Requesting a avy
Size: Senior


Do what you want with it , surprise me. 
Please & thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2011)

Will do Jelly :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2011)

*VEGETA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SHOTA-KUN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SHOTA-KUN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was like 

then I looked at you and was like 

then I got closer to you


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh Bishie-kun, you wonderful creature .


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - *Sig Stock: *

Size - Whatever you see fit
Borders - Whatever works.
Text - None
Worker - No preference


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 21, 2011)

will do Sin :33


----------



## Narancia (Aug 21, 2011)

Requesting Banners. 

Size: 
I like the width. but I'd like the length to be x150 I want it very small so I can sig it.

Here are the stocks I want turned into banners.




Now this one I want the same size as the example banner with Digital Avatar Rising put in small cursive over it.


add in effects if you wish and on the last one take the text out and try to get as much or as little of the people you can.

Thanks


----------



## Oturan (Aug 22, 2011)

size: senior
border:anything you think will make it look awesome.
text: Darling. . .
with and without the text if that's not to much trouble...
thks!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 22, 2011)

Set

Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Black
Other: can i please get a regural junior ava and a 150x200 ava i whoud use it on other forum will give rep and credit 

thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

I cant see your stock


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 22, 2011)

o.o , now ?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

No hotlinking allowed  You'll have to upload it somewhere else


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 22, 2011)

here you go i think it shoud work now ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Yup, there we go! Thanks :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

*KYUUJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*GREEN BEAST*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

*JELLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 22, 2011)

It's so awesome!  
Thank you Kelsey! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

No problem, I'm  glad you like pek


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JELLY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesomenesss <3
Thank you much (:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Noo problem


----------



## G (Aug 22, 2011)

Profile picture
170x170
Stock 
borders black and white, none


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

can doody do .


----------



## Hawk (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm back for another epic set.  

Request - Sig and could you also make two ava's? One of the doctor and one of the master? 
Stock - 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Size - Junior
Borders - Whatever you think looks best 
Text - "When two worlds collide, the final battle begins"

Thanks Kelsey pek


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

Can doody do .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

*LUCIFER*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~




*SHOTA*


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

*TY LEE*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~



*KAIJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Oturan (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TY LEE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it. 
Thnks!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad you like but SIG OFF PLEASE!


----------



## Oturan (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Glad you like but SIG OFF PLEASE!



yeah, I try to but it never works. >.<
how do you turn off the sigs here?

edit: got it! Thnks!


----------



## Lmao (Aug 24, 2011)

Ty Lee said:


> yeah, I try to but it never works. >.<
> how do you turn off the sigs here?


It's rather easy,here take a look:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks h2ich .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 24, 2011)

set

senior
add borders


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





tyvm i have 2 spread first ^^

EDIT: rep added


----------



## Boa Hancock (Aug 24, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 

Size - Junior
Borders - Dotted
Text - N/A


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2011)

you need 100 posts sir


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

Trudat Boa. 100 posts please.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2011)

*Request*: avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150 

I have no idea what to ask for, so please do what you want with this. 

Thank you


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

Request -  ava, 
Stock - 
Size -  senior,
Borders - dotted 

Text - "Unsurpassable"
(Note: text should vertical on the left side of the image)


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 25, 2011)

Dug out my old box sets of Angel and Buffy.

Never realized how much I missed them. 

So here is a AngelBuffy request.

Request - Set
Stock - .
Size - Senior
Borders - Border, Dotted(Avy rounded is possible).
Text - "You're not friends. You?ll never be friends. You?ll be in love ?til it kills you both." for Sig, long I know, so if it it no possible just let me know so I'll think of something else. No words needed for avy.
Style - As you please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

Will do guuuuys .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

*G*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~





*MOON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

*SAZEN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Aug 25, 2011)

Request-set


you choose rest.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

Will do summers C:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAZEN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



looks great


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

glad you like, brah


----------



## Metaro (Aug 25, 2011)

hey kelsey O:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set  
Avatar size 125x125
Signature size 400x200
Stock 
Colors and effects as you like
Text : Self-sacrifice… A nameless shinobi who protects peace within its shadow…

I hope you don't have problems with the stock  and Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope that stock's fine, will do ~


----------



## G (Aug 25, 2011)

It's great, thanks!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MOON*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Awesome  

Thanks again Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you like guys


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

I need a set of Yesung of this now 
goddamn the eyes



Thank you kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

ffff, wont be done now but still will do .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

*KYOCHI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*UCHIHA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
HAWKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> HAWKE*
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Kel dear, it's gorgeous. 

*reps*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you like  *sig off please* >:


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 26, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Glad you like  *sig off please* >:



Oops, sorry.

Fixed.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I add this to my request kelsey? 


just as an avatar?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah sure :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Kelsey!  



I told id be by soon  


I was sorta just hoping for a trans of the pic below. Any color changes/enhancments or avys you make would be greatly appreciated but i dont wanna ask for too much  Though if you do make an avy, i just want one of C.C. (the girl)




Obviously needs to be resized but i dont want it TOO small, around the same dimensions of the sig i have now if you can, and if a trans insnt possible feel free to take the reigns with any ideas you might have. I have no idea what to expect or ask for lol and idk if it matters but my fav color is blue so if you add anything. Blue please 




I have absolutely no idea if i even requested this right and if i didnt im sorry  

Just VM me or let me know and i will make any corrections i need to or clarify any fine details that you need 





Thank you for your time


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats fine, but I'm not great at Tran's so I cant promise good quality .


----------



## Fiona (Aug 27, 2011)

You dont have to do the trans then lol 



just a regular siggy and avy would be great  


Blue colors if you could please


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2011)

okay will do ~


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thats fine, but I'm not great at Tran's so I cant promise good quality .



*looks at my set*

Imo there's nothing wrong with your trans skills. =)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2011)

Yours was easy to trans


----------



## Ace (Aug 27, 2011)

Requesting avy 150x150

Stock:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2011)

Will do, Stoned ~


----------



## Rosie (Aug 28, 2011)

Set request Hubby 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effect: Cute and sweet
No text

Please and thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do Rosie


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yours was easy to trans



Oh, I see.
Well, I still love the set 

And I'll stop spamming your shop now, but I just wanted to put my thoughts out there. =)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
METARO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

*SE7EN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*FIONA*

I tried the Trans and it came out alright actually 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Gallant (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello Kelsey. Xros Wars' run of AotM is almost over so I'm here to request again after putting it off for a month. 

Request - set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





I want the avatar to be Keima(on the right wearing the glasses)







Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Text - "I can see the ending"


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do bro .


----------



## Fiona (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:
			
		

> *FIONA*
> 
> I tried the Trans and it came out alright actually
> 
> ...





SOMEONE IS GETTING DOUBLE REPPED


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Nooo, you dont have to double rep me silly, one rep it enough! .


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


thanks taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

awesome .


----------



## Anjo (Aug 28, 2011)

it's been a while Kels, I would be honored if you made this special set <3

*Request* - set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - dotted
*Text* - 
"My tears are proof .... That you are loved"
*Effects* - I want something that matches the colors of the pic and the theme of it, like soft lighting and swirls lol

I cant wait to see it >//u//<


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

gah, No hotlinking allowed .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, save the picture then re-upload it to a hosting site like photobucket or something C:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Thannnk you .


----------



## Anjo (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Thannnk you .


 
Nooo,  Thank you


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do summers.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> METARO*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Kels !!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

No proooooblem!


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Sig: 


Avatar:


Sig:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar:


Desire:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know how I want them to turn out. Can you just work your magic? 




Please and thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do Cocoapoooo. *BUT SIG OFF PLEASE :33*


----------



## Chloe (Aug 29, 2011)

Set please.



Junior size.

Do whatever with it :33


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering if you did manga colourings, I can't find anyone who does them


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2011)

Will so Slo~

Tsunade@ *SIG OFF PLEASE* and no I dont


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG. I am so sorry, I thought I turned it off. 

Thanks anyway :33


----------



## Naked (Aug 29, 2011)

*Request* - set
*Stock *- []
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - no border
*Text* -

Thanks Kelsey. 
​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 30, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders -  solid


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Will do guys


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

*STONED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
ROSIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

*GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*ANJO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*COCOPUFF*

Give me better quality stocks next time 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks Kelseysnoo~ You are such a doll. 

~Sorry... I will try to do better next time. ~


----------



## Gallant (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks great. Thank you very much Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Thanks Kelseysnoo~ You are such a doll.
> 
> ~Sorry... I will try to do better next time. ~



Damn right you try better next time 



Gallant said:


> Looks great. Thank you very much Kelsey.



Glad you like


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey...
I'm in such an OkiKagu mode. XD

*Type:* set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* junior
*Border:* dotted​
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Will do TsuTsu .


----------



## Rosie (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> ROSIE*
> 
> 
> ...


Much thanks Kelsu. I love it


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you dooo


----------



## Summers (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMERS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Great job!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *ANJO*​
> 
> ​
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
 I'm soooo happy I came to you for this!!!​ 
I absolutely LOVE it!!​ 
<333 Rep will be given soon ^//^;; I gave you rep in the giveaways and I have to spread >//>;;​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm glad you like it so much! But *Sig off please! *.


----------



## Ace (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STONED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 30, 2011)

Request: Avy

Size: Senior




Surprise me yet again , please and thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you like Stoned! Will do ButteryButter~


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey-kun!~ 
I have a set request :33

Stock:


Do you think you can put the following text:

"A blue wind is now knocking at the door to your heart, and yet you are merely gazing at me and smiling."

If you think it's too long, don't put it. 

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

Will do Kuno-chan pek


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey pek


----------



## lathia (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelsey, I need YOUUUU!

*Request* - Avatar (2 of the same please, I'll explain more!)**
Stock -

I stole that pic and altered the eye color to a more vibrant one! Basically want a 2nd take (on your work, see lower spoiler) but this time with a fully colored pic. **If you can add some sparkle dazzle (effects) to one and the other leave plain. I would appreciate it! 

I'm not sure if the effects would be a problem considering the overall size . 

*Size* - Widescreen, see below. **Not restricted to that specific size. Although I'm a "junior," If you think a little skinnier and lengthier would look better or the opposite, then feel free. Or if you think the already used size is the best, then also feel free .  

*Borders* - **Dotted as below is fine



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Text* - None

Thanks Kelsey, if you need me to be more specific, let me know .


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

hey kels 

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior ; sig- junior
Borders -dotted
Other - make the avatar a regular senior avy and a_ big_ avy please.
oh and make it one of the girl and one of the guy.

if the stock isn't good enough, lemme know and i'll find a better one :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 31, 2011)

Trans set request ^^

*Worker:* Kelsey 
*Stock:* 
*Avatar:* 150x150 (same border as my current avy and trans'd too, please, like my current avy)
*Signature:* Same size (approx. probably a little bigger, as that would probably look better with this image, but not too much bigger, please) as my current signature and just a trans of her, the sword, the flower on her head and the thing 'sticking out' of her left shoulder (our right), (basically a trans of her) please. (no border on the sig)
*Additional info:* So I want the set to look pretty much the same as my current set, only with this stock ^^

Also, I can imagine if this image is a pain to trans, so I'd understand if you'll decline.
And as you said you weren't confindent in your trans skills, there's really no hard feelings if you decline, Kels ^^

I hope you can make the set, though =)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

Will do all guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

*SLO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsuuu<3

Senior Set Please



Text: The Black King Returns


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

Lelouch  will do ~


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 1, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - Rounded
Text -  The Black Swordsman

(darkish theme if possible )


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

*NAKED*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*DARTH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

*TSU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*JELLY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

*BADASS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*LATHIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TSU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nggh, I love you.  

And I love this.  Thank so so much, Kelsey


----------



## lathia (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LATHIA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kelsey! Thanks a bunch friend! At work and can't see the heart smileys


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad you like guys .


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Lelouch  will do ~



You've been loving my stock recently


----------



## Naked (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *NAKED*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Amazing job. Thanks Kels. 

*EDIT:* Sorry. :S​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

No problem bro :33* Sig off though please!*


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BADASS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love it! It's absolutely gorgeous! You're awesome Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 1, 2011)

glad you like .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DARTH*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

No problemo .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~



*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred ~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

*LEGEND*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*FAIRY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's perfect! Thanks, Kels ^^


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kels<3


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 2, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Text: Trollin' ain't easy.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2011)

i think kelsey likes rep as well .....


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Size: Senior
> Text: Trollin' ain't easy.



Sure will do. If you could get someone else to rep in place of you that would be great but I don't mind as long as I get the credit from you when using the set.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

set



senior

can you make one with and without a border? im not quite sure, i just dont want the border to be big and white and not really go together

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Shall do Goova :33


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 2, 2011)

Sup Kelsey

I need a junior sized set of this.



Make a whatever frame/border to the ava, the one that looks best. And for the sig... make two instead of one, the first one being transparent meaning no words or background, and the second one like the original but with some cool effect that you like. 

Love you bro >3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Not so good with Transing but will try .


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Not so good with Transing but will try .



Don't be shy! You cute little bastard, snuggle, snuggle, snuggle.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 2, 2011)

Request-Ava
Size-150x200
Border-dotted
Text-Beautiful
Stock-

Request-Sig
Size-whatever you want.
Borders-various 
Stock-


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

okay judeypoo


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Take me to neverland Kelsey

rawr


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2011)

Ava Size: 150x150
Stock:  if it's too small, nvm
Border: none
Style: simple
Effects: nothing much needed really


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 3, 2011)

Will do guys :33.


----------



## Thor (Sep 3, 2011)

sig



"The Celestial Destroyer"

avy 



thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 3, 2011)

will do Thor ~


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

Will do summers


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

*SPARTAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~





*GOOVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

*TAKASASUKE*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~




*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TAKASASUKE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOVE YA BRO! :33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you like but *SIG OFF PLEASE*


----------



## TakaSasuke (Sep 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Glad you like but *SIG OFF PLEASE*



Oh yeah, that bullshit rule, I forgot, sorry. 

Don't be mad, bro!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SPARTAN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Fucking A', that is awesome 

I will certainly try to get someone to rep ya in my place since I can't do it.​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you like bro, but no need to rush on the rep .


----------



## Judecious (Sep 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

*SE7EN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*LUCANIEL*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 5, 2011)

you've gotten better at transing


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

Fanx babe .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LUCANIEL*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you, it looks awesome 

gotta spread, will do


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats fine, I can wait


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

Whats with the lack of requests


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 6, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Borders - no border,

See what you can do with this, :33
Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

Will do but *sig off please*!


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 6, 2011)

I forgot. Sorry and thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

No problem bro :33


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 6, 2011)

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Stock - 

For avy please use both characters, half and half, and turn her face upwards to match if possible.

Work your magic love.

Cheers.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

Will do Hawkey .


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2011)

Lack of requests?? I shall help fix this problem!

*Signature*
Size: Senior
Image: 

Do your stuff 

Don't make it girly if you can lol. Needs to be hot n spicy! Whatever that entails


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Kelsey -Kun
Set please 
Avy:

Sig:


Senior size of course you know!
Make it look nice and elegant!
Also i want the border to be rounded.

Rep and credit of course!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2011)

Will do guys :33.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Sep 8, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x150
Borders - solid
Text - "Mad Scientist" and somewhere under that in smaller font "Hououin Kyouma"
Effects: Up to you ;]


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 8, 2011)

Will do Miami :33


----------



## Empathy (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to make a request please   :


*Request Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior, with some extra room
*Border:* Artist's choice
*Text:* No thank you

The effects are at your discretion; you can do whatever you like to make it look nice, I just ask you have it match  avatar(so I can have a set), please. Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 8, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Lmao (Sep 8, 2011)

Request - Avatar(or set if possible)

Stock- 
Size- Junior

I'll leave the border and effects to you,do your magic Kelsey 
Will rep and cred as usual


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

hey kelseh, whenever you have time.. no rush 

type: set
stock: 
size: senior ; sig: junior size plz if you can just use the upper half :sweat
border: dotted
make one avy with the pink guy and one of the other guy :33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

Will start working on the earlier requests tonight, sorry I went to a concert last night and forgot about this 

will do Starr and h2ich~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: 150x200/No preferences for sig size. 

I'll leave the rest up to you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

Will do Straw :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

*THOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

*MIRROW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*HAWKEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 9, 2011)

It's glorious Kel dear, much love.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

*BLEACH
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SAPPHIRE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll try .


----------



## Summers (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *THOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I though you forgot me. Taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, I did actually miss you and thor :T


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SAPPHIRE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kels 
Rep and credit of course!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem pek


----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BLEACH
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's totally the hottest thing I've ever seen 

Will rep and cred. Thanks!


----------



## wes (Sep 9, 2011)

Request type : Avatar
Size : Senior
Stock 

Just resize it and add a dotted border please

if its possible please before september the 13th


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 9, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever fits it best.
Text:  The Simon Decimo.
Specific Request: Could I just have one with the text and another one without it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad you like Bleach .

Will do Wes & Spartan


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheating on Kagura.

*Request:*Set
*Size:*Senior
*Stock:*;
*Border:*Whatever you think fits
*Text:*Preferably not any,but if you think of something that would fit,add it

Take your time,I can wait.:33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

YOU'RE REQUESTING SUPERNATURAL

OF COURSE YOU COME TO ME FFFFFF .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

*MIAMI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*H2ICH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

*STARR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*STRAWHAT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks. 

Turned out even better then I thought it would.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## Lmao (Sep 10, 2011)

I fucking love you mang


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn right you do .


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2011)

thanx babe, looks great, I'll use as soon as I'm _able_ too


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats fine Starr


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 10, 2011)

karam,karam <3
make it so I'll wear it for a long time again <3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

No          .


----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

Request set


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

Will do Summers.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

*WES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
SPARTAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

*HARITI*

I made an ava of Dean from the sig too because the Ava stock made Dean's skin look so so orange .

*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## wes (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *WES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ty 

repped u and credit wil be in the location bar


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

That's fine, thanks


----------



## Hariti (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HARITI*
> 
> I made an ava of Dean from the sig too because the Ava stock made Dean's skin look so so orange .
> 
> ...



You're awesome. Thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> SPARTAN*
> 
> 
> ...



Such an boss set  

Thank you very much for it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

No problem brooo .


----------



## Saturday (Sep 11, 2011)

Request Set
Senior
Stock

No Borders please


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

Will do but *Sig off please* :T


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *MIAMI*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



F-amazing set Kelsey, thanks xD​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 11, 2011)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

*SE7EN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SUMMERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Summers (Sep 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SE7EN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thx again.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

Always giving my awkward non-workable stocks . But no problem~


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SE7EN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh you .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

*GREENBEAST*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


COME ON PEOPLE KELSEY NEEDS SOME REQUESTS
​


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Set request~

Sig:

Stock: 
Size: 250x425 [Vertical]
Colours/effects: whatever goes well with the stock.
Border: dotted
Text: You want some of this?

Avi: 150x150
Border: dotted
Colours/effects: same as above~

that should keep you busy. xD

thanks. ^^


----------



## Gallant (Sep 13, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: 


Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Text: "Nichijou"


----------



## Hawk (Sep 13, 2011)

Request: Set



Size: Avy - Junior: Of Oga (Guy in middle) , Sig - Vertical, whatever looks best :33

Borders: W/e looks best! 

Text: No ideas, so leave it blank  

Additional Info: If you could just crop out the text around the image 

/Think that's it!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

Will do guys !


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 13, 2011)

Another request for you Kelsey :33

*Stock: *
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted
*Details:* Could you add a cool background and remove the letters in the bottom left? Also if the ava could be of Luffy that would be lovely.  

Other than this I have no preferences. Do whatever you think is best 

Thanks.


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 13, 2011)

/tis my new favorite gif

set 1

sig


ava


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

*NINJA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*GALLANT*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

*GAIA MOON*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
MIRROW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Hawk (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey, love it .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm glad you do .


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks but I'm not really keen on the background/colours/effects...they don't really blend in with the stock. It's like they clash and looks random. It's rainbow-y too xD

could you re-do the set? thanks. If its too much trouble, just forget it ^_^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

No offense, but no. I worked hard on that set and I'm not restarting it.


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> MIRROW*
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant. I love it. 
...I need to spread before I rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats cool I can wait~ Glad you like it .


----------



## Gallant (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *GALLANT*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks good. Thank you very much Kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

No problem .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 14, 2011)

1st Request: Sig
Border: Half rounded, dotted border
Stock: 
Text: Ride for Glory
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

2nd Request: 3 Avas
Stocks:
Ava 1: 
Ava 2: 
Ava 3: 
Size: Senior
Border: Half rounded, dotted border
Notes: In Ava 2, just focus only on Tsuna(The one with the flames).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 14, 2011)

*
Requesting set. Sig as BIG as possible please. Make the Avatar(Senior) based on Rush(the red dog). TY so much in advance Kelsey! 

BTW there is no rush because I won't wear the set until the weekend so you can take your time or leave me last if you want.*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

Will do guys .


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> No offense, but no. I worked hard on that set and I'm not restarting it.



ah, no worries :33 Thanks for the set.

+repped.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

okay .


----------



## Brie (Sep 14, 2011)

Request - Animated Sig [If that's not possible, then I'd just like a collage of these two images. ] 
Stock -


*Spoiler*: __ 









Size - Junior
Borders - Anything you like. :33 I'd like something a bit unique, though. Not just rounded corners and what not.
Text - Brie's Obessions

 If there's a problem with the request or stock don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 15, 2011)

The 2nd stock is way too small to use in a sig :I


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)

*Stock: * + 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted
*Details:* Text for sig, "You cannot change fate. However, you can rise to meet it, if you so choose." Styling I leave to your capable hands.


Thanks.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 15, 2011)

set

make it good xD


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 15, 2011)

Okai guize .


----------



## Brie (Sep 15, 2011)

> The 2nd stock is way too small to use in a sig :I



Oh, okay then. Can you work with only the first image then? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'd like there to be captions indicating where they're touching. And maybe some changes to the color? > . < To match the ava I have now, so that it will look cohesive.

And I'd still like text that says 'Brie's Obsession' on there somewhere.

Border can be anything you want.


----------



## lathia (Sep 15, 2011)

You taking requests Kelsey!?

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size *- Junior for AV & Sig of 150x250
*Borders* - Dotted
*Effects* - Whatever you think looks best !
*Text* - "ミナト"


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2011)

Set request please Kelsey.
- .
Ava on the guy at the front.
I hope the stock is good enough >.< Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do guys :33

Selva@ Hmm... its not the best quality, but I'll give it a go :/


----------



## Sunako (Sep 16, 2011)

Kelsey, can I have two avatars?

No borders :3 X3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

They might be a little too small but I'll try .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

*SE7EN*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~




*SPARTAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

*SAJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*BRIE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 16, 2011)

sexy ava is sexy.


I have to spread before repping you again :33


----------



## G (Sep 16, 2011)

Set request.
stock:  if it's not showing up then 
150x150 and 150x200 avatars of Ino.
Borders: Black and white.
:33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

I still cant see the pic, can you save and reupload?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 16, 2011)

@Kel, for V: 

If already re-uploaded, then ignore.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Fannxxx Hawkey <3


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SPARTAN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice as always :33

I'll rep ya when I'm green again though.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats fine .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 16, 2011)

Kerushii, I'm back. 

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted

Make it crazy, your recent stuff is awesome. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola Tsuuu, will do


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry just have say it KYOUKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YOU BETTER MAKE HER EPIC KELSEY


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 16, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock (Sig): 
Stock (Avatar):
Size: Senior
Border: Surprise me

Text: "Alessandro Nesta" prominently, and "The_Unforgiven" in a corner. For reference, check out my current sig.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Uhm, okay lol.


Will do Unforgiven~


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 16, 2011)

Can i change the avatar stock to 


Sank yeeew~


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeaah, thats fine~


----------



## Sunako (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm hoping they're ok !


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Sep 16, 2011)

*It's awesome TY so much Kelsey!* 

*EDIT:* Will rep later cause I'm 24'd


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats fine bro c:


----------



## Brie (Sep 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *BRIE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Kelse. :33

Will rep and cred accordingly.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 16, 2011)

Request-Avatar
Size-150x200
Stock-
Border-Dotted or none
Effect-something nice


----------



## Judecious (Sep 16, 2011)

Request-Avatar
Size-150x200
Stock-
Border-Dotted or none
Effect-something nice


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

Will do Judey .


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Sep 17, 2011)

Request-set
Size- sig:310*190 avatar:100*100
Stock-http://static.zerochan.net/full/11/36/676811.jpg
Border-Dotted


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

*SIG OFF PLEASE *then I'll do it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

^ Works for me .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

*HAWKEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*GOOVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HAWKEY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's wonderful Kel.

Thank you. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad you like but Siggy off Hawkkeyy .


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Glad you like but Siggy off Hawkkeyy .



It is done.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Fanxx Broooh.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 18, 2011)

Set request ^^

*Stock:*

*Avy:* A render/transparancy of his face and colar (From just above the knot on his shirt), please.
*Sig:* A Render/transparancy of the guy, the thrashcan and the pole he's holding and the grey shade coming from under his shoes.
*Borders:*
*Avy:* Same as always, please. (But this time I'd like one with and one without border)
*Sig:* No border, please.
*Sizes:*
*Avy:* 150x150
*Sig:* The max size that looks good. please (but I still would like to be able to put something underneath without breaking the max. sig size limit)

Will rep & cred, offc ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

will do Scizor ~


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

*LATHIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~




*SELVA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

*V*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*TSU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

*UNFORGIVEN*

Next time I want a better stock 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## lathia (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *LATHIA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My babies, you can have them Kelsey!



Edit: Gahhh.. 24'd  Will rep soon!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh you  I can wait, its fine ~


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Sep 19, 2011)

Ya, the stock didnt work out too well, eh. Anyway, thanks a lot.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Selva (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SELVA*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Bootiful as always Kelsey babe pek sorry about the crappy stock >.< that's why I came to you. I knew you can pull it off


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

at least you like it   ....


----------



## Pyro (Sep 19, 2011)

Your stuff looks great. I would love it if you could make a set for me.

Stock: 

Effects/Borders: You're the artist, whatever you think would look awesome.

Size: Senior member size

Writing: If you could put the word "Pyro" somewhere in the sig, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Will do bro :33


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TSU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Perfect. Just perfect.  Better than I expected. 

Thanks so much, KeruKeru. pek

It's kichiri kachiri.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> Perfect. Just perfect.  Better than I expected.
> 
> Thanks so much, KeruKeru. pek
> 
> It's kichiri kachiri.



I'm glad you like it so much!

[IMG]http://imageftw.com/uploads/20110919/tumblr_lrqiipjY5u1qiemcv.gif[/IMG]


----------



## G (Sep 19, 2011)

Great work.
I gotta spread some rep though; but i'll remember to rep you, don't worry.
also i'm going to go to sleep right now; it's 10:02 PM where i live. That is, Finland.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

It's fine man, I can wait .


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 19, 2011)

Ava Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: If possible id like two of them: dotted and black
Style: up to you 
Effects: whatever fits the stock


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Will do Kai :33


----------



## Judecious (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Of course for you Judeypoo pek


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 19, 2011)

Avatar: 
I would like the background to be red (his hair color red) and green. (you can add other colors if you want) Everything else is up to your creative mind. :33


Thanks Kelseyboo!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Will do cocopuff


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

*DARK*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Epicsauce as always. Thanks~


----------



## Darking Rayleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *DARK*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Awesome!!!!Thanks a bunch.But i can't rep now(i will when i can).​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

No problem guys  but Dark, *SIG OFF PLEASE!*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

*PYRO*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~





*KAIJIN*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

*COCOPUFF*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *COCOPUFF*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So sexy! Thanks Kelseysnoo!!!! 

EDIT: Oop.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

No problem, bu*t sig off please*! 

*REQUEST PEOPLE *


----------



## Kaijin (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *KAIJIN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow tyvm it looks awesome can you by any chance maybe romove that part of text box idk how to call it the thing in right top corner, if not that ok. 

btw. have to spread first will rep you later 

EDIT: rep given


----------



## Summers (Sep 21, 2011)

Request-sig


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

will do  .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Shop, y u so dead?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

To keep you busy..

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:;
Border:No border on the avi,the sig's ok if you think it fits
Effects: Whatever you want

Are the stocks HQ enough?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Not really, do you have any better quality pics?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok,how about this then?
  or


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Much better! I'll use both of those ava stocks for you and make you 2 avas


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 22, 2011)

Requesting a few avatars.

Stocks:

- 
- 
- 

Effects: Go crazy, surprise me 

Your choice for borders or no borders, doesn't matter.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

Will do Luci :33


----------



## Stripes (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Kelsey mah love, never really done shops before but I know you won't disappoint me. ;')

*Request* - Set
*Stock *-     
*Size* - Senior. Avy: 150x200
*Borders* - Whatever you think will look good.
*Text* - "I can't believe I never noticed my heart before..."

Could you add some kinda scanlines and mah name on the siggy.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *PYRO*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Looks great! Anyway I could get you to cut off that little sliver of grey on the right side though?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 22, 2011)

Kel, I'll only probably see this on Saturday/Sunday or so, so take your time.

2 separate request if you don't mind.

*1:*
*Request* - Set
*Stock *-  &    
*Size* - Senior.
*Borders* - Whatever you think will look good.
*Text* - "Champion of Kirkwall" for siggy and "Hawke" for avy.
*Style* - As you please, though for the siggy please try to get as much of the armor in as you can.

*2:*
*Request* - Set
*Stock *-  
*Size* - Senior.
*Borders* - Whatever you think will look good.
*Text* - "David De Gea" for siggy and "DDG" for avy.
*Style* - As you please, but...uh, sporty? 

Thanks dear.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

All I need is a resize on these and a thin black border, no effects.

Avatar



Signature


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Hey Kelsey mah love, never really done shops before but I know you won't disappoint me. ;')
> 
> *Request* - Set
> *Stock *-
> ...



HOLY SHIT YES, YOU REQUEST DESTIEL FROM ME. MARRY ME NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW pek

*BUT SIG OFF PLEASE *



Pyro said:


> Looks great! Anyway I could get you to cut off that little sliver of grey on the right side though?



Will do it for you later :33


----------



## Stripes (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry Kelsey ;A;

(I forget about shops; I'm not in them often enough )

But yes, yes, yes. I want it so tomorrow I can party hard with you guys in the SPN FC. 

Those pictures are so unf though!!!


----------



## Hawk (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd like a set of this Kelsey . 

*Spoiler*: __ 








I leave everything up to you, 2 avy's please one of each girl :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

Panty & Stocking <3 Will do moon ~


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

*SUMMER*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
HARITI*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> HARITI*
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Thanks.
Damn,gotta spread.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad you like :33.


----------



## Summers (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SUMMER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It suits me thx.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

no problem ~


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey kels ^^
Another set request:




*Avy:* His face and his hands in front of him, please. (Not rendered though)
*Sig:* Trans/render of the guy and his 'shadow' (his entire black shadow, all the way up)

*Effects:
Avy:* A red effect/red like effects (the 'regular' red, not dark/light red) but please make it so that it (still) matches the signature.
*Sig:* no effects please

*Border:*
*Avy: *One with a black and white border (white in the middle, black on the sides of the border) and one with a dotted border, please.
*Sig:* No border

*Sizes:*
*Avy:* 150x150
*Sig:* Same size as my current sig image, please

Will rep and cred, offc ^^


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Devilish and demonic type effects.
Text: The Devil's Herald.
Border: Half Round, Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Inazuma Eleven  will do~


----------



## Judecious (Sep 23, 2011)

Request-Sig
Size-500x200 or something like that
Borders-Dotted
Stock-
Effect-something nice but not too much.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Will doo Judey-kooon


----------



## Saturday (Sep 23, 2011)

Stock: 
Request: Set
Size: senior
Effects: If you can remove the text it would be great. If you can't it's fine 
I like how the color is faded around then two but I want the Digimon to have a bit more bold.

Borders: none


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, I'll try :33


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey, another request for you :33

_*Request*_ - set,
_*Stock*_ - 
_*Size*_ - junior
_*Borders*_ - solid
_*Extra*_ - If you could add a cool background to it and remove the mark in the bottom left that would be brilliant also can I get one ava of Kakashi and one of Minato? 

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Will do Mirrow :33


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

request: 150x200 avatars
stocks 
 of Stephen





Let me know if the stocks arent good enough.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*LUCIFER*

I hate B&W stocks :|

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*
STRIPES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G said:


> request: 150x200 avatars
> stocks
> of Stephen
> 
> ...



all those stocks are horrible .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*HAWKEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Rep & Cred~



*SEPH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Stripes (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> STRIPES*
> 
> 
> ...




SDFHERAWAETNRR!!!!!!!!! 

OMG SO OMG! THERE ARE NO WORDS TO HOW BEAUTIFUL THIS IS! ;A;

-SOBBING UNCONTROLLABLY-


----------



## Stripes (Sep 24, 2011)

Shit I gotta spread first!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*GAIA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~



*SCIZOR*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Hawk (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my, it's AWESOME  

Thanks Kelsey .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

No problem, I'm glad you like it pek


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HAWKEY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Love, love, love them. pek

Thank you my dear.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad you like my lovely pek


----------



## Lmao (Sep 24, 2011)

Avatar request

Stock:
Size:Junior i guess
No text,border and effects up to you

Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*Sig off please* & I cant see the stock .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Here:


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah, danke Tsu-chaaan~


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> all those stocks are horrible .



Well google image search is shit anyways.

So i got a new request:
An 150x200 avatar from this stock:

Just the characters.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

That's better, will do :33


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll try to not use B&W next time, lol.

They're still awesome, have to spread though.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

ASDFGHJKL SPN <3


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*SPARTAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Rep & Cred~




*JUDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SPARTAN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Fuckin A' set 

I'll be sure to rep when my rep bar turns green eventually...​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats fine bro .


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Can you make two avatars? One with Link/Epona and one with Link/Yoshi. Thanks son.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

If you turn your sig off, yes .


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> If you turn your sig off, yes .


Oops. I forgot.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Fankyuuu .


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SCIZOR*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Amazing work as always.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad you like  ~


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

*SATURDAY*

Terrible stock T__T

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*MIRROW*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SATURDAY*
> 
> Terrible stock T__T
> 
> ...



Billiant work as usual,
I will rep once I spread


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad you like!


----------



## Judecious (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *JUDE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

No problem Judeypoo


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellurr 


I am here to request a set please  


I left the image fairly large that way you could play with it however you like, but i do have the orginal which is much bigger if you need it. I would just like some navy blue or maybe some ice blue textures/waves/lines/specks added. (blue is my fav color) ill leave you to decide what looks best. Also i would like the siggy and avy to have rounded edges if possible, nothing extreme, just round at the ends like my avy is right now.

other than that i trust you enough to know it will be gorgeous


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Will do Fiona, I would like the bigger version though please?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

*G*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*H2ICH*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Request - Sig

Stock - 

Size - Senior

Borders - Any

Text - N/A


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

*COCOPUFF*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~


*
FIONA*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Will do Vice but* SIG OFF PLEASE.*


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry, was sure I turned it off.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

It's fine, thanks .


----------



## G (Sep 25, 2011)

Good work.
Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

No pa-roblemo.


----------



## Stripes (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey I wanna another. :33

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 





(Top Right, Lady Castelle. 150x200)

*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - Whatever you please~
*Text* - "Hit me with your best shot!"

(Scanlines and my name )


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

KeruKeru. :33

*Type:* two avas
*Size:* senior
*Stocks:* ; 

Thank you very much! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Kelsey I wanna another. :33
> 
> *Request* - Set
> *Stock *-
> ...



Oh God, those stocks 



Tsukuyo said:


> KeruKeru. :33
> 
> *Type:* two avas
> *Size:* senior
> ...



Will do! 




OH MY GOD. POST 4000! HUZZAH!


----------



## Stripes (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh God, those stocks









Kelsey said:


> OH MY GOD. POST 4000! HUZZAH!



PRIZE:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Set Request:

Stock for Ava: 

Stock for Sig: 

Size: Senior
Text for sig: Master of Illusion

Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Could I swap your sig and ava stock around? The ava stock would make for a better sig, if that's okay?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Sure                                      :33

But can I also still get an ava 1st stock then?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah thats fine .


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll post the bigger pic when I get home Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

I've already done your set Fiona . *SIG OFF PLEASE >:*


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry Kelsey  


I was posting from my phone


----------



## Fiona (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *
> FIONA*
> 
> 
> ...




Kelsey you are MAGIC


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2011)

SIG       OFF


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad you like Fiona


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Sep 26, 2011)

Kel chan set please 

Sig 550x500 & Ava 150x150.  Ava is Beel face 

thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see your stock


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 27, 2011)

^Google is the best.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks again TsuTsu .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

*VICE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*STRIPES*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

*TSU*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~




*SPARTAN*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Stripes (Sep 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *STRIPES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVAR! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY I'm glad you liked pek


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *SPARTAN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ME GUSTA. 

Will rep when my green bar is back.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay .

Glad you like ~


----------



## Vice (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey, looks good.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Si si si, no problemoo.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *TSU*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mmmmm~pek

Tsu is very very happy ~  Though I'm all depressed today...
Thank you very much.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

NO TSU. YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO BE DEPRESSED . 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY    pek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

*DINELLE*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

COME ON, PAPA NEEDS SOME REQUESTS TO DO
​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Indeed I can, but *Sig off please*~!


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Sep 28, 2011)

KEL CHAN i love you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

OH BBY


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 28, 2011)

Kel dear. pek

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior.
*Borders* - Whatever you think will look good.
*Text* - "Team Free Will" for siggy.
*Style* - As you please, if possible 3 separate ava for each of the boys.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

DAMN FUCKING RIGHT.

SUPERNATURAL.

Will do


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

*HAWKEY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep & Cred~​


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *HAWKEY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's beautiful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad you like it Hawkey pek


Why so empty


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 30, 2011)

set please Kelsey kun 

*Spoiler*: __ 







solid rounded borders
rep and credit of course!
please and thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Which one is the ava stock and which is the sig one?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 30, 2011)

KeruKeru! 

I know I'm kind of attacking you with requests... 

But I really want a senior ava from .

I'm sorry, the stock isn't too good...

Sankyuu~ pek ILY


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont mind TsuTsu, I have nothing better to do, feel free to request as much as you want  But sure, I'll try :33


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Which one is the ava stock and which is the sig one?



can i have two sets 0.0
if not then forget the first stock and make a set out of the second stock.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, thats fine! I'll make you 2 sets


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Kelsey kun


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

Request for set

*Avatar*
Stock- 
Border-Black and white

Most of the picture, no effects.


Signature
Stock- 

Need it background made transparent and resize.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Will so Seph ~


----------



## Saturday (Sep 30, 2011)

Avatar Pleaseee
Stock: 

I just want it to be more darker please.

Umm for border do whatever you think looks best.

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Will do   ~


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 30, 2011)

*Request Type:* Signature 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 550x500 or 550x400
*Text:* None


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Stocks too Low Quality. Can I have another please?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2011)

Request type 1: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

Request type 2: Ava
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Request type 3: Ava
Stock: 
Size: Senior


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Will do Spartan


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

ANNOUNCEMENT

I'm closing the shop down for a while since I'm lacking the motivation to really make sets right now & I don't want to make you guys lousy and lazy sets because of me being a silly emotional twat.
​


----------



## lathia (Oct 1, 2011)

Will save my request then! You guys do amazing work and put forth massive hours towards requests. 

May you get your motivation back soon!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Lathia


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 1, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'm closing the shop down for a while since I'm lacking the motivation to really make sets right now & I don't want to make you guys lousy and lazy sets because of me being a silly emotional twat.
> ​



I know how that feels. I can't find motivation to finish my own requests, cuz I'm being too much emotional as well. 

Now the most important thing right now is for you to be feeling alright. I love you, you know?  You don't deserve to feel sad because you're too much awesome. So I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

I know bby. Thank you, you know I feel so much better after that? .

I hope you can feel better too as well. I'm always here for you Tsu. Just know that


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 1, 2011)

Aw, I was just about to make another request 

Hope you are okay Kelsey


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

I am thanks bro, just me being a little depressive and silly to myself .


----------



## Hariti (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Kelsey.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)

Kelsey . 

Hope you're okay bro. You'll get your motivation back soon enough.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

So much support, I love you guys 

since on new page;



Kelsey said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> I'm closing the shop down for a while since I'm lacking the motivation to really make sets right now & I don't want to make you guys lousy and lazy sets because of me being a silly emotional twat.
> ​


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 1, 2011)

That's too bad to hear  


Love you too Kels-Kun


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Sapphire


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 1, 2011)

Requesting a set from this 

Avi needs to be 150 x 150 not a senior yet 

Thanks in advance 

EDIT: ugh sorry didn't notice the announcement.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2011)

i know that feeling (getting tired as well soo much work is piling on me now....)

feel better bro


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2011)

It's understandable. Hope you get better Kelsey. 



Zoan Marco said:


> Requesting a set from this
> 
> Avi needs to be 150 x 150 not a senior yet
> 
> Thanks in advance



Brah, Kelsey's on vacation. Hold back that request or go to another set maker.


----------

